# Raw 12/3/2012 Discussion



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm not expecting much from this Raw aswell. I hope to see tons of tag-team action and some The Shield.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Possible Tag Match For Tonight*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/264727-wwe-merchandise-sales-possible-match-for-tomorrows-raw



> Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> Possible Match On RAW
> A tag team match has been talked about internally in WWE and is a strong possibility for tomorrow night on RAW. As of now, the match would feature John Cena and Sheamus versus Big Show and Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

John Cena & Sheamus vs Big Show & Ziggler looks very nice imo.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Is anything new planned for The Shield tonight or is it just gonna be ambush repetition?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Inb4 3 hours of crushing disappointment and cries of "worst raw ever" :cole3


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, absolutely cannot wait for that match. :shaq


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Is the show live tonight? Where are they at this week? Just curious because of the thread talking about "potential RAW taping spoiler."

Also, I know it's cliché at this point to have a tag team match main event but that match could be quite good.

EDIT: Monday Dec. 3 @ Greensboro Coliseum, Greensboro, NC


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

My Patrick Bateman gif's will be getting used tonight


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Gonna be so mad if Ryback gets powerbombed again tonight.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Possible Tag Match For Tonight*



JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/264727-wwe-merchandise-sales-possible-match-for-tomorrows-raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> My Patrick Bateman gif's will be getting used tonight


Genuinely can't wait :busta :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> *Is the show live tonight? Where are they at this week?* Just curious because of the thread talking about "potential RAW taping spoiler."
> 
> Also, I know it's cliché at this point to have a tag team match main event but that match could be quite good.


Yes, it's live. 

Greensboro, North Carolina.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just like last week, hoping for a Swagger return.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Less Cena please.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

when will it be sheamus, cena, ryback v the shield. I want to see that.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Ric Flair tonight would own but I'm not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoping for a good show tonight, things I'm looking forward to seeing tonight are Cena/Ziggler, the shield, Antonio Cesaro and Barrett/Kingston.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Possible Tag Match For Tonight*

so... they want to put together the WHC and the one guy who, more than anyone, wants to see him get knocked out to cash in?

ps: probably my bad english strikes again


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Mhm... 
Will watch live again. 

I like to see the tag team match between these four. 
Many things can happen and if not, I expect a good match.
(If they really do it.)

And let's see what's up with The Shield.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Possible Tag Match For Tonight*



Pongo said:


> so... they want to put together the WHC and the one guy who, more than anyone, wants to see him get knocked out to cash in?
> 
> ps: probably my bad english strikes again


It's funny. WWE wants them to job to Cena as a tag team,because Cena clearing the ring last Smackdown with them wasn't simply enough.

I hope The Shield comes out and brakes Cena's legs,arms and everything else they have time for.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

They have been putting John Cena on Smackdown lately? Man, that show much really be hurting then.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

It shows you how much this show is making everyone excited. The thread was made 6 hours before the show.


----------



## #MillionsOfDollas (Sep 13, 2012)

Im hoping for a tag team match with PTP vs. Team Hell No and The Shield coming out and attacking Kane and Bryan. I think The Shield will take the spot of Team Rhodes Scholars and have a mini fued with Team Hell No and take the belts off them while still in the main event scene with Punk and Ryback......getting excited for raw tonight :kg2


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Something to get us ready for the comedy which awaits us:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

#MillionsOfDollas said:


> Im hoping for a tag team match with PTP vs. Team Hell No and The Shield coming out and attacking Kane and Bryan. I think The Shield will take the spot of Team Rhodes Scholars and have a mini fued with Team Hell No and take the belts off them while still in the main event scene with Punk and Ryback......getting excited for raw tonight :kg2


It ain't RAW unless PTP gets their weekly jobber entrance.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Its a damning fact of Raw at the min, that i enjoy the banter in this thread, than the actual show...


----------



## #MillionsOfDollas (Sep 13, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> It ain't RAW unless PTP gets their weekly jobber entrance.


Sad but true.......DAMN YOUS WWE! DAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN YOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## #MillionsOfDollas (Sep 13, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> Its a damning fact of Raw at the min, that i enjoy the banter in this thread, than the actual show...


For the most part, I agree with this..... (Y)


----------



## U_Cant_Cena_Me (Dec 3, 2012)

Hopeful more John Cena and AJ talks. AJ pretty and John Cena kiss him . Also John Cena in main event and have him wrestle punk or ziggler and go over them


----------



## #MillionsOfDollas (Sep 13, 2012)

U_Cant_Cena_Me said:


> Hopeful more John Cena and AJ talks. AJ pretty and John Cena kiss him . Also John Cena in main event and have him wrestle punk or ziggler and go over them


You mean like every raw over the last month? Sure......lets go with that *Vince Logic* :vince2


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Seeing as I don't watch this live anymore I only ever watch the bits with Bryan, Cesaro, Punk & The Shield.

Combined, they'll get about 30 minutes. Just so happens they're all apparently (apart from one) indie hacks.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it this week that Punk beats Cena's WWE Title record? I'm kinda lost there.

Looking forward to another awesome DA RYBACK promo. :mark:

Also looking forward to the Miz and I hope, a in-ring promo from The Shield. 90% Ambrose please.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> John Cena & Sheamus vs Big Show & Ziggler looks very nice imo.


People actually enjoy these useless tag team matches?


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> John Cena & Sheamus vs Big Show & Ziggler looks very nice imo.


People actually enjoy these useless tag team matches?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Not much to look forward to other than the shield and Ziggler who is on a roll right now.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Enjoyed the match quality last week. Hopefully it continues this week.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Well, I'm going to be at work so I'll miss it, but here's hoping that it's good, so when I watch it after I come home, I won't be disappointed.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

so is CM Punk teaming up with Primo & Epico again?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Was the "going back to 2 hours" confirmed as just a typo then, I have been away.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Was the "going back to 2 hours" confirmed as just a typo then, I have been away.


It was a typo, unfortunately!

I don't understand why they have jobber entrances these days, they've got a Three Hour show!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn that's a shame. I hope they go back to 2 hours soon enough but I can't see it happening. You know Vince and money.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

How long until Ryback beats all three members of The Shield in a 3-vs-1 handicapped match?

I'm still holding true to my terrible fantasy booking where I would have called them The Vermin & had someone else be the "rat king" later. Then they can just be undermining sons-of-bitches instead of this "protecting the injustice" shit that they're doing. Whatever.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Bah, not excited about tonight at all.

3 hours of Dolph, Cena, CM Punk and the Shield would be good, though.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

If The Shield once again randomly attack whoever CM Cunt is facing tonight, with no explanation and no storyline advancement, I'm never watching Raw again... until next week


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

> Tonight on Raw, WWE is likely going to announce that next weeks show will be the Slammy Awards. No word yet on the slammy categories.





> More matches or the TLC ppv will be announced tonight. A tables match is the rumored stipulation for the announced match.





> WWE is still undecided on which celebrity to bring in for Wrestlemania season, but Donald Trump is a big favorite among superstars backstage





> Speaking of Trump,he is currently the only name discussed as to who should be inducted into the celebrity wing of the 2013 hall of fame.


What people think?


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd like to see a Cena vs. Punk title match tonight, seeing as Punk is on 379.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

I like how they call it the "celebrity wing" now so the inductees don't get booed out of the building


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start???? anyone from new zealand here?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...d_a_Possible_Tag_Match_for_Tonight_s_RAW.html



> - We should get confirmation during tonight's RAW on whether or not Dolph Ziggler will put his Money in the Bank briefcase on the line against John Cena at the TLC pay-per-view. The idea has been discussed and apparently officials have no problem with using the SmackDown briefcase on the WWE Title.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Vince confirmed to be on Raw tonight. Front page of wwe.com


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...d_a_Possible_Tag_Match_for_Tonight_s_RAW.html


Yeah, I mean, why the fuck should WWE care about continuity now, it never stopped them before!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...d_a_Possible_Tag_Match_for_Tonight_s_RAW.html


:StephenA :StephenA :StephenA Here we fucking go people, here it fucking is. I swear to God if Cena wins the briefcase and they let him cash it in on the fucking WWE tilte...........


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

so the World Heavyweight Title Money in the Bank is going to be cashed in on the WWE Champion? And that makes sense...how? :no:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Whats Vinny Mac going to say?


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

chessarmy said:


> so the World Heavyweight Title Money in the Bank is going to be cashed in on the WWE Champion? And that makes sense...how? :no:


It's Cena.

By the way if that happens I will quit watching for good.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> :StephenA :StephenA :StephenA Here we fucking go people, here it fucking is. I swear to God if Cena wins the briefcase and they let him cash it in on the fucking WWE tilte...........


if the briefcase is on the line than its highly likely Ziggler wins, the only way they give it to Cena is if they plan on Ziggler winning the Royal Rumble. They wouldn't give Zigger the briefcase for nothing. And I don't even like the guy


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

JY57 said:


> if the briefcase is on the line than its highly likely Ziggler wins, the only way they give it to Cena is if they plan on Ziggler winning the Royal Rumble. They wouldn't give Zigger the briefcase for nothing. And I don't even like the guy


I can see John Cena winning it and cashing it in for a Wrestlemania rematch! Hopefully CM punk gets his rematch and we see a 3 way dance


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> It's Cena.
> 
> By the way if that's happens I will quit watching for good.


This


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

Vinnie Mac having to show up and help the ratings a bit since his current roster and current wwe champion can't do it


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> It's Cena.
> 
> By the way if that's happens I will quit watching for good.


If it happens i'll poo my pants!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here are some Patrick Bateman Gif's for tonight's show:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> I can see John Cena winning it and cashing it in for a Wrestlemania rematch! Hopefully CM punk gets his rematch and we see a 3 way dance


there is Royal Rumble or Elimination Chamber (more likely he wins this) for Cena to win. They should stay away from triple threat BS (yet another one with Cena/Punk *yawn*), either do Rock/Cena II or Rock/Punk II and whoever is odd man out can get another high profile match.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hopefully more mic time for the shield tonight


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Debating If I should stream to join the chat, or watch on the tv for better viewing.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena to win the Smackdown brief case, cash in and win the title leading to Cena/Rock at WM to unify the belts?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Worst Case Scenario: Cena cashes in the briefcase on The Rock or Punk after the match at the Rumble, wins the title, The Shield cry "INJUSTICE" and are then fed to Cena, causing everybody's heads to explode :cena2


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Cena to win the Smackdown brief case, cash in and win the title leading to Cena/Rock at WM to unify the belts?


killing dolph momentum in the meantime


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Cena to win the Smackdown brief case, cash in and win the title leading to Cena/Rock at WM to unify the belts?


That was always my thinking from the moment they pointed Cena in Zigglers direction, just leaves the rumble winner in the wind?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

OORA OORA OORA


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

If they fuck up Ziggler and give his briefcase to this piece of trash Cena ... FUCK THIS COMPANY FOR LIFE


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, time for countdown. 

55 minutes, yay!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> That was always my thinking from the moment they pointed Cena in Zigglers direction, just leaves the rumble winner in the wind?


Ryback of course who will win the unified title, overcoming The Rock and John Cena in the WM main event. Star built. Sadly.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Ryback of course who will win the unified title, overcoming The Rock and John Cena in the WM main event. Star built. Sadly.


Raw the following night should be fun, commentators calling Ryback the greatest ever, just before the shattered glass hits, and followed by the Gong.. 

SCSA and Taker to Fuck up this cabbage patch.. lol


----------



## #MillionsOfDollas (Sep 13, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Worst Case Scenario: Cena cashes in the briefcase on The Rock or Punk after the match at the Rumble, wins the title, The Shield cry "INJUSTICE" and are then fed to Cena, causing everybody's heads to explode :cena2


I could see this happening..... :damn


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Prediction-- Who is the first superstar/diva/other person we see tonight to start the show?


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

un_pretti_er said:


> Prediction-- Who is the first superstar/diva/other person we see tonight to start the show?



Ryback.


----------



## #MillionsOfDollas (Sep 13, 2012)

un_pretti_er said:


> Prediction-- Who is the first superstar/diva/other person we see tonight to start the show?



RYYYYYYYYYBACK! LOL


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Like a diva have ever started a show.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> Like a diva have ever started a show.


AJ has never started a show?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing what Vinnie Mac has to say, also Ziggler should keep the briefcase.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> :StephenA :StephenA :StephenA Here we fucking go people, here it fucking is. I swear to God if Cena wins the briefcase and they let him cash it in on the fucking WWE tilte...........


If this happens then I will fucking rage.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> If they fuck up Ziggler and give his briefcase to this piece of trash Cena ... FUCK THIS COMPANY FOR LIFE


Everyone may be looking a bit too deep into it, but Cena and the whole dating Dolph's ex I wouldn't put it past me for Cena to screw Dolph.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

damn craziness going on here. it might be for Vickie's job in the end, instead, than everyone will praise Cena if he beats Ziggler :durant


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I always try to have a positive outlook going in. Tonight's a little different. I expect to laugh (at the stupid shit), yawn, look away, and whatnot. 

I am worried that they'll continue to have Dolph cut badass promos, then Cena makes him his bitch. I know Dolph got one up on him with the locker room fight, but Cena no sold that shit. 

This show needs more of my sig.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Calling it now: HBK to make a surprise return tonight


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder what Vince is actually here to say. A mention of "The Shield" perhaps considering he loves Ryback so much. Probably going to mention something like if any three members of The Shield interfere at TLC then Ryback will get the belt leaving Maddox to come back and cost Ryback again revealing him to be a member.


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

If cena doesn't get the briefcase to cash in on The Rock for their rematch at WM then I see him most likely winning the RR instead. However, until now I figured that Ryback would win the RR and go onto face Ziggler/Show for the WHC.
Either way if Cena gets the briefcase I do wonder what happens to Ziggler, can't see him getting a rumble win.

Btw watching NXT just before RAW, Rollins is champ and face, how far in the past is this??


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I wonder what Vince is actually here to say. A mention of "The Shield" perhaps considering he loves Ryback so much. Probably going to mention something like if any three members of The Shield interfere at TLC then Ryback will get the belt leaving Maddox to come back and cost Ryback again revealing him to be a member.


they want to keep him off TV til Royal Rumble apparently.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Vince to appear tonight?


RAW in North Carolina?


Fingers crossed for a Flair return.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Inb4 Vince is leader of The Shield.

Inb4 Flair is leader of The Shield.

Inb4 Johnny is leader of The Shield.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh man, I didn't even think about Ziggler putting up the briefcase against Cena. This could be disastrous, but it would be just like WWE to want to put Cena over even more by having him win two briefcases. I might be okay with that if he loses again, but then Ziggler's basically fucked, like Kennedy style (minus the drug stuff).


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ryback will win the royal rumble and wrestlers big show for the world title that why Cena will win the briefcase to wrestler Rock..


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I wonder if they'll unify the title before this next Wrestlemania.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Or, they have the match and have AJ cost Cena and go with Ziggler.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope that Antonio Cesaro has a good showing tonight.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> Ryback will win the royal rumble and wrestlers big show for the world title that why Cena will win the briefcase to wrestler Rock..


Well, it makes some sense.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

If Laurinitus is returning it'll definitely be involvement with The Shield.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

These servers are god awful.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

LEADAR OF DA SHIELD = :Rock


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Remember posters use these if you are bored of tonight's show


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Shields theme should be the A-Team theme song. Would be badass


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Unless the kiss in the ring is A.J. or Cena sucking dick and eating box, I just don't care.

Also, the most fraudulent pro graps kissing in the past year is Cena/A.J. She's kissed almost everybody within 10 miles of the main event and every other time was more authentic. She was more into Kane than Cena and Cena was kissing like a 12 year old or a gay guy. Hilariously bad.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

THE SHIELD DID IT FOR THE ROCK!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This better be good. I'm already in a bad mood since Ponting went out the way he did.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

It's in the Greensboro Coliseum...Big Time JCP Territory.......... :mark:

Flair!!!!!!!!!

It just has to be!!!

WAAAAAAAAAY too excited!!!


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

to keep everyone amused before and probably during raw watch this made my day laughing






white box?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMmAsqtGRmk


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Wonder what the voice will say this week!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hope its a good show

here we go


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Expecting an awesome The Shield promo by Ambrose. Not recorded.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Punk, Shield and Ryback are the only thing worth watching Raw for.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Tonight's the night!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Its Turbo Time :


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

If Dwane ain't there, I'm pissed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just give me Rollins even if I have to mute the tv.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Punk, Shield and Ryback are the only thing worth watching Raw for.


:heyman


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

These TNA style intros have to stop. Please. fpalm


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

TNA VOICEOVERS


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I wasn't here for Raw last week, but damnit I'M HERE TONIGHT SO....

IT'S MACHO TIME...RAW LET'S GO!!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

This tag team match is really happening. Ugh.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Cena and Sheamus on the same team? Kill me now.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

3mb or we riot


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dolph is going to try to screw Show tonight then the opportunity is too good to pass up


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Cena and Sheamus = :angry:


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice TNA intro.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

got my gear ready


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I smell a cash in of money in the bank...


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Things I want to see:

- moar punk&heyman
- less ryback
- not another triple vu beatdown please
- wwe finally explains why the security isn't there anymore, can I join the shield?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Kane starting the show? Nice.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Dolph is going to try to screw Show tonight then the opportunity is too good to pass up


That's actually a really good idea. Give Dolph more character. Heels gotta heel.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

starting the show with kane?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kane gonna be calling out that Shield


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

KANEEEEE POP!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay, wasn't expecting this. I like it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

unk3 My stream is slow :vince2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Main Event tag match with Cena and co? Might tune out a bit early.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Dolph is going to try to screw Show tonight then the opportunity is too good to pass up


Yeah if he's didn't do it when Show was hit 30+ times with a chair he's not doing it tonight.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

In media res match...is PTP out there already?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane and Goatface the most menacing tag team walking together since The Brothers of Destruction


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL there starts the fuckery. Some random tag match without a plot behind it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sploooooge.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

BAH GAWD THE SHIELD IS HERE


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Reigns looks so bad ass.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Man I love their outfits lol. they look badass.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

still don't know what injustice Kane was a part of...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

LET DEAN TALK


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Kane is always good on the mic.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Why are they depushing D Bryan?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Starting raw off with the best!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't wait to see more of that beautiful AJ/Cena romance.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Haha Ambrose :lmao


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

WHRERS LEADAR DWANE?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Gotta give it to Reigns, he might be the least ready of the 3, but he looks awesome..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

Changed their music :sad:


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> LOL there starts the fuckery. Some random tag match without a plot behind it.


Every match doesnt need a plot


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

NOOOO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

PP got new music? BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did they really need to change PTP's theme?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

MILLIONS OF DOLLARS


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Can't wait to see more of that beautiful AJ/Cena romance.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Why did they change the PTP theme? It was gold.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

booo they changed the PTP awesome theme song


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

random new shitty theme for PTP's


----------



## balefire (Nov 13, 2012)

Millions of dollars!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Pfft new PTP theme?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

DA BOSS is here? :vince2

:mark:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

The fuck happened to their theme song?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

what are they doing?.. no wonder ptp get jobber entrances.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ugh dat new PTP theme also is half the crowd missing again??? I know its christmas but shit WWE :shocked:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

OORA OORA OORA


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Dean come down and knock Kane into a coma with a stiff KNEE TO THE SKULL!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The shield to attack Vince for all the stupidity shown on Raw?


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Why did they change PTP's theme? I actually liked the last one, this one sucks


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

dat staring for no reason, awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

#WASH RAGS

:lmao

Vince's rare monthly appearance...


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

This jobber music for PTP I will not stand for it :cuss:


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Did I just hear Daniel Ambrooose?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Daniel Ambroo...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Daniel Ambrews


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> got my gear ready


Not enough


----------



## balefire (Nov 13, 2012)

Damn that Daniel Ambrews!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Daniel Ambrose...


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

daniel ambrose ? 
FFS cole !


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Classic WWE fucking shit up for no reason.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

lol Daniel Ambrose


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Abruise.... lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

AMBROSE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And Lawler's the last to notice. Come on man.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Daniel Ambrose :cole1


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Did Cole just call Dean Ambrose 'Daniel Ambrood'? :lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Turbo Man Prime said:


> The shield to attack Vince for all the stupidity shown on Raw?


The biggest injustice of them all.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Reigns has a Rock type presence about him :mark: without the God given charisma and mic ability of course


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Daniel Ambrose, Cole? what in the actual fuck is wrong with him?

Also, its been a month (i think) since a promo opened Raw. It's nice once in a while but fuck, I want some mic work to open the show.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Hera said:


> This jobber music for PTP I will not stand for it :cuss:


:no: some bullshit. The old theme was legit


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DANIEL AMBROSE


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Classic WWE fucking shit up for no reason.


Are you surprised at this?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Kane has participated in the most matches in the history of WWE...

DERP.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

899 for kane, thats a lot of matches. What a company guy.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

First botch of the night for Cole, I guess Reign and Rollins went to get Popcorn and a Soda lol.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

So this is how they're starting the show? Really?


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

"Daniel Ambrose"

You're doing it wrong Mich-derp Cole, it's

_DANE AMBORSE_

Dean Ambrose


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

899 Kane matches in WWE - most ever? How do they work that out?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Dude, Roman Reigns shoulder shots during the goddamn match?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

daniel ambrood...daniel ambrood...fuck you cole...


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

tbh i'm liking RAW so far tonight. Enjoyed the opening even though i seen it already. Enjoying this match. With the way this storyline is playing out it feels old school. I'm liking it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Classic WWE fucking shit up for no reason.


sounds like some wack Chingy shit


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Most Raw matches I presume.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Bet they say nothing of Kane's match 1000 as well, fuckers.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Am I missing something? does shield have some kind of "insiders" or they just make their way into the ring because there's no security?


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

really Jerry? Michael is making a lot of sense. Some of Lawler's comments are just plain stupid, Michael makes the most obvious point to everyone, and Jerry says he's "stretching it" and making excuses.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Can't wait to see more of that beautiful AJ/Cena romance.


You thing this is bad?
German television at its best:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THE SHIELD


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowd going crazy


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Crowd is nice and hot for all this.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HERE THEY COME 

Ryback incoming also


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why are the fans calling for Cena?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Does the 899 include the time as Dr. Isaac Yankem and Fake Diesel?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

OH MYYYYYYY............its Daniel Ambrews, Ronald Rain and Sid Rolling :cole3


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Shield: we comming for u *****!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Whatever fuckery happened just now in the crowd had nothing to do with WWE fuckery.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Daniel Ambrood vs Bork Lazer at WM 29. BOOK IT! (Y)


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

Why is that crowd chanting for Cena...friggin idiots.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd laugh if Cole messed up Ambrose's name on purpose just to piss off his obsessed legion of fans.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

abrown0718 said:


> :no: some bullshit. The old theme was legit


Right, I'm kinda tight about this.


Takertheman said:


> Are you surprised at this?


In this case, yes.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> Why are the fans calling for Cena?


Bath salts.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Fucking damnit why are they chanting Cena? What actually happened to cause the fans to uproar like that? Did rollins do some shit? Also they totally fucked over PTP with that new theme.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm fucking loving this angle so far.. they look so cool standing among the crowd like that


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Hopefully vince mcmahon saves the angle.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Am I missing something? does shield have some kind of "insiders" or they just make their way into the ring because there's no security?


they get mistaken for security


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

They are really hyping The Shield. this match is meaningless, it's all just a means to promoting and pushing the Shield as a legit threat to anyone in the WWE.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Lmao at the kids chanting for cena. 
Good opening segment/match so far. I hope we get an Hell No- Shield feud down the line


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

PunkSE316 said:


> Why is that crowd chanting for Cena...friggin idiots.


Just some kids, if anyone it should be Ryback they chant for.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Whatever fuckery happened just now in the crowd had nothing to do with WWE fuckery.


All them girls screaming for Rollins innit.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

DwayneAustin said:


> OH MYYYYYYY............its Daniel Ambrews, Ronald Rain and Sid Rolling :cole3


Nice TNA names for them.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol at the kids chanting for Cena :lmao


Also, Jerry King just gets worse and worse.

*


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Lol the shield is str8 trolling everything and everyone tonight. If they get into it with Vinny Mac, holy shit.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

super positive thread guys...


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> they get mistaken for security


How many times? loving the amount of staring xD 
it's getting funny...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So since Rhodes is injured will the Shield feud with Team Hell No for a little while.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

oh no they chanted for Cena.. be prepared for extra cheesy Cena now.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cole got it right this time good job


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Seth Rollins probably had to go fuck AJ right quick....*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Kane has participated in the most matches in the history of WWE...
> 
> DERP.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They chant Cena because he's the superhero. 

TITUS BARK.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

The bark :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Titus's bark > Shield gimmick


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

CHants for Cena... yeah kiddies, because we need superman to bury three newcomers just to sate you. Which means that's what is going to happen... I miss good crowds that didn't fixate on one guy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat NXT 1 camera angle.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

lol at that kid waving at Roman

"PTP in da house"


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

dat wcw camera angle.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Lollll at the kid waving to reigns


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

We applaud you Titus O'Neil


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

I really wished the commentators would lay off treating us like we are ignorant little children. Sure, a lot of their audience are kids, but it's really off-putting when you talk like everyone watching is stupid.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Could it be taz? Yes it is, it's Daniel Ambroose in the impact zone!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Where the fuck is Seth lol. Guy vanished


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Shield in the house as wellllllll.....:tyson


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

THAT CAMERA MAN IS RICHIE STEAMBOAT


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Not sure if crowd popped for the shield moving more or Goatface locking in the nolock


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The crowd LOVES Bryan man


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

ToxieDogg said:


> Daniel Ambrood vs Bork Lazer at WM 29. BOOK IT! (Y)


As long as the Moz can special guest referee.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *Seth Rollins probably had to go fuck AJ right quick....*


Tattoo better stay the fuck away from him.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

TEAM HELL NO WINS OH GOD HERE'S THE ATTACK LMAO OH OKAY JUST LIKE THAT?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ryback.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And PTP can't even get a win while they're distracted.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Why is Ambrose kicking the steps?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Here we go

WHERE'S DA RYBACK


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Yep, beatdowns... beatdowns everywhere... not my lucky day.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

SpeedStick said:


>


If that's taken from the Sporcle quiz, that only covers 1980-2009, so Kane is probably further up the list now...doubt he's had as many matches as Bret though.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

even with the Shield distracting Hell No, PTP can't get the win.

:StephenA


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Dean Ambotch


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

D BRAIN IS DA TRUE FACE OF DA COMPANY :bryan

BAH GODDD BILLS HERE!!! :shocked:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

inb4 bryan and ambrose marks go at it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> Why is Ambrose kicking the steps?


Kanes arm was trapped between the steps and the turnbuckle..


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Piped in "feed me more chants".

Here comes Rybad then.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

da three gawds doing work


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

AND THE NEXUS TAKES OUT BRYAN AND KANE


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Ambrose with the kicks to the steps like a GOAT when will your favorite


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is really good.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

FUCKING FEED ME MORE :mark: RYBACK PLS


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Will never complain about Bryan winning a match but that was just daft. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

There he is


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Ambrose is horrible. He was just kicking the steps.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Dean Ambrose is using the same stair technique that Regal used on his a few months back. Cool.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Does this mean, Kane gets a broken arm to make them break up? NO FEED ME MORE...KEEP THAT FUCKER IN THE BACK!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Dat heat.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

These guys need some police batons and tasers.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

It'd be awesome if they used batons and tasers.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Reigns is a badass. I'm liking him more and more each week.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess that was for Cody Rhodes.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Raw is Shield...lol love this shit.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What the hell is wrong with Cole getting the names wrong?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

THE INJUSTICE!

fuck outta here.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i always found it funny how when these invasion angles happen, security just lets the guys walk through the crowd and right into the ring, unquestioned.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

The preceding beatdown was brought to you by the New World Order


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I think we may be seeing the dissolution of Team Hell No. Kane gets an arm injury. Lose titles, Kane takes a break.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bad ass opening segment. Vintage booking tbh


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> Ambrose is horrible. He was just kicking the steps.


That was the whole point, to kick the steps since Kane's arm was trapped behind it.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Ambrose kicking the steps looked awful :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao And PTP can't even get a win while they're distracted.


Exactly what I was going to post.

They're jobbers. Shame.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Might as well stand in the ring, it's not like security will come or anything.

edit:

shield just beated the shit out of kane and daniels. Cena and Sheamus are making jokes backstage, classic babyfaces.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was one of the worst beatdowns ever.
Kane's going to do a primal scream and carry out Bryan like X-Pac.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheamus and Cena, ugh.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Team No Sell fpalm


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Pfft Cena and Shaymoose discuss things backstage, fuck saving the tag team champions eh?


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

What direction are they taking The Shield?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Look it's "The Cancer" on TV. The newest WWE tag team.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

All they need now is Ivory to join them, start wearing white shirts and ties and start using the annoying siren as their theme music.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

What is this...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And from a decent angle.........to this shit.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

BAH GAWD, WHERE WAS THE SECURITY?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

TheKaiser said:


> That was the whole point, to kick the steps since Kane's arm was trapped behind it.


lol if you say so.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SDWarrior said:


> Ambrose is horrible. He was just kicking the steps.


...because Kane's arm was stuck between the steps and the corner.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cena and his prototype


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

these two dicks zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh my god... 2 times the corniness in one second... fuck...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at these two fucking............dorks.

Ha, a Father Ted reference. Okay, there's only one dork now.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> Ambrose is horrible. He was just kicking the steps.


:fpalm


pay attention.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

what?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Horrible RYBACK chants. What about the giraffe? 

Hahahaha, Sheamus making a series of Father Ted jokes.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Corny ass bitches.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Did Cena just pull Sheamus up for saying "ass"?

Fuck off and die Cena.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> There he is


:lmao where is that from?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Loving RAW so far..


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

and here's a corny ass segment to kill the momentum of an edgy show


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

sheamus isnt as white these days.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm liking Shamey's new shirt


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

...Eric bishoff up the ass


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Kane's going to do a primal scream and carry out Bryan like X-Pac.


That image just makes me laugh


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Sheamus gets respect for that Father Ted reference


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sheamus and Cena laughing it up while Kane and DB get beat up.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

"We've gotta get serious because Big Show tore apart a steel chair with his bare hands."

John Cena actually just said that.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Father Ted reference :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Some chick in the crowd just came hard


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Theirs a mugging going on and Sheamus and Cena are laughing it up backstage, sighs...


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

father ted reference on RAW :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Father Ted reference on WWE, awesome!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

And no one comes to save Hell No? Hahaha


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Yea.. WWE still sucks. lol stupid segment.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DATTTT MUSIC


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeeeeeeeaaaaah Irish pop Culture References!!!!! Woop Woop


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Everybody: I got everything Sheamus just said. It wasn't funny even if you recognise the references. Continue your justified bitching.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Turbo Man Prime said:


> These guys need some police batons and tasers.


*Absolutely! I've been waiting for something to use the ol "That is one gay looking taser." joke on. *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol AJ's more over than 90 percent of the roster.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

wOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, Hoping for some flair tonight


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

kissing guys in the ring?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Those Irish references :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DwayneAustin said:


> BAH GAWD, WHERE WAS THE SECURITY?


in the ring


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That music...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

AJ's character is becoming... very whorish


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> lol AJ's more over than 90 percent of the roster.


Sad isn't it?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Glad prime time players lost. Please keep them away from the titles


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] and Sheamus just chilling while D Bry and Kane get murdered....true top faces


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> lol AJ's more over than 90 percent of the roster.


Lesson learned - The male demos love a whore.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

A.J. looks super, super skinny. Like, eating disorder skinny. I thought she looked better about a year ago. Am I crazy?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

They just killed whatever momentum that angle had, cena/sheamus giving no fucks was awkwardly funny.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

AJ looking hot per usual


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> Ambrose is horrible. He was just kicking the steps.


lmao he was jamming the stairs into Kane's pinned up arm. hahahaha come on man


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Look at these two fucking............dorks.
> 
> Ha, a Father Ted reference. Okay, there's only one dork now.


Best signature ever.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, I understood all those Sheamus references. Meh.

Liked the Blink style grandma's footsteps nature of that match. Also crowd were really into it. Starting a show with a match is always a smart move.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> AJ's character is becoming very whorish


Kayfabe wise, she's more loose than Steph McMahon by now


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> AJ's character is becoming very whorish


"becoming" ???? that is an understatement.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fucking hell, these UK ads are really trying to shove the PS Vita down our throat. I know it's nearly Xmas, but still.

I've already got one FFS. And it's not that great.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LET'S LIGHT IT UP


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> A.J. looks super, super skinny. Like, eating disorder skinny. I thought she looked better about a year ago. Am I crazy?


Not really


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

So Hell No gets beat up and Cena/Sheamus makes jokes? Right.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

An Idiot Abroad 3


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Ambrose marks blindly defending him kicking the stairs :lmao They didn't move, there was no sound made, it looked fake as fuck. Nobody is saying that's Ambrose's fault ffs, but it looked AWFUL.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

So, Ryback isn't here I take it..


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The reason behind Sheamus and Cena not helping Bryan/Kane is simple Cena still hates Kane for what he did to Ryder/himself last year early 2012

And Sheamus still hates Goatface because he didn't give him enough of a fight at wrestlemania


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Tensai coming?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> Fucking hell, these UK ads are really trying to shove the PS Vita down our throat. I know it's nearly Xmas, but still.
> 
> I've already got one FFS. And it's not that great.


Don't complain brah, you could of had this instead.










Matches my hat :cena3


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Lesson learned - The male demos love a whore.


This isn't anything new. Molly Holly was booed for being a prude. Trish was cheered for flaunting her thong & making jokes about Carlito's spit/swallow shirt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Sad isn't it?


Very.


KuritaDavion said:


> Lesson learned - The male demos love a whore.


Yeah because most of them probably think they got a shot. Shit, next time WWE comes to my city I'm going to attempt to whine and dine that bitch.:lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

new_year_new_start said:


> Ambrose marks blindly defending him kicking the stairs :lmao They didn't move, there was no sound made, it looked fake as fuck. Nobody is saying that's Ambrose's fault ffs, but it looked AWFUL.


I'm not an Ambrose mark but what are you even talking about? Kanes arm was jammed between the post and the stairs and Ambrose was kicking it. Kicks were made, sounds were heard.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena and Sheamus are trying to earn their "No Fucks to Give" badge. Hardy and Orton are observing closely.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Who let the horse into the ring?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AJ rollup victory incoming


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> "becoming" ???? that is an understatement.


Lol, I was trying to be nice, I still like AJ.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I hate you, AJ.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

AJ looking fit as always


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Man i love US Ads


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Tamina's ring is gear looks so much better this week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Headliner said:


> lol AJ's more over than 90 percent of the roster.


Well look how much WWE's pushed her, anyone should be over after being pushed as much as she has.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lol Here I was thinking that they were saving this for PPV.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Lets Light It Up should be Kofi's theme song. And he should win with Northern Lights Suplexes.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I've heard Ajs theme so much these past few months that I dance a bit when i hear it now


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> The reason behind Sheamus and Cena not helping Bryan/Kane is simple Cena still hates Kane for what he did to Ryder/himself last year early 2012
> 
> *And Sheamus still hates Goatface because he didn't give him enough of a fight at wrestlemania*


Nah, he hates him because the one who got beaten in 18 seconds became more over.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Modern said:


> So Hell No gets beat up and Cena/Sheamus makes jokes? Right.


They're Team Sell No. They don't give a shit about anything. Even other wrestler's finishers don't phase them.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

AJ got no pop during that entrance


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Pls Octopus Pls Octopus Pls Octopus


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

new_year_new_start said:


> Ambrose marks blindly defending him kicking the stairs :lmao They didn't move, there was no sound made, it looked fake as fuck. Nobody is saying that's Ambrose's fault ffs, but it looked AWFUL.


And Punk marks defend Punk from the bitter truth of him blading against fucking Lawler.

Shut up.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Let's GO AJ


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

AJ in the Ring, is always a good time.Top to bottom, let's GO AJ!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Very.
> 
> Yeah because most of them probably think they got a shot. Shit, next time WWE comes to my city I'm going to attempt to whine and dine that bitch.:lol


Why not try that with one of the better divas


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

Tamina is the most powerful diva, do they not acknowledge Kaitlyn was a power lifter?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shouldn't this match be at the PPV? Then again they did Cena/Ziggler for no reason.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

dafuq, crowd is into the Divas match. May we have a decent crowd on hands?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Good bye tamina push. Bank on it


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically Joey's going to win this match.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"Lets go AJ" chants?

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

An actual chant for a divas match. I'll be damned.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG THIS LOOKED SO AWESOME :lmao hahaha


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

nothing kills a crowd like a womans wrestlig match. nothing makes me gag like Lawler commentating on said match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I like AJ, but where's Nattie?


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> I'm not an Ambrose mark but what are you even talking about? Kanes arm was jammed between the post and the stairs and Ambrose was kicking it. Kicks were made, sounds were heard.


I didn't hear any sound and the steps didn't look like they moved at all. There's a reason they didn't show an instant replay of it...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Tamina really thought this X-Pac gear was a good idea?

:kobe


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Tamina's ring gear looks like a cross between Sherri Martel circa Harlem Heat and Kronik.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I thought they were actually going to go to commercial during a Divas match when Cole raised his voice.

Was getting ready to fling my remote at the TV.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

AJ has such a giggity-booty.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Why not try that with one of the better divas


Because AJ's the easiest.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Little Jimmy chanting for dat ASS! (Y)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Blue. said:


> I like AJ, but where's Nattie?


Trying to bang Khali. Really.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't know about you guys...but this is a terrible start to the show...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Basically a woman beating the shit out of a little girl


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I met Tamina Snuka once. He was very nice.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Blue. said:


> I like AJ, but where's Nattie?


Trying to seduce Khali :no:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow. She won?!!!!!! I didn't see that coming!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Dat Tamina push.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

successfully ruining any momentum Tamina may have had.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Haha, of course it ends in a roll up


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Face diva finisher = roll up as always.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

AJ selling the match pretty good. The female Zig?

fpalm @ rollup. cmon son.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Dat Diva Super Roll Up Pin finisher :lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Have to say, mega sell for that headbutt by AJ. Didn't expect that quick a finish. This ain't over.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> AJ rollup victory incoming


Called it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So they are going the Taylor Wilde route with this... not bad.*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like AJ stole the Roll Up and School Boy finisher from K2. I thought AJ was good in the ring.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And that feud is over. Oh WWE. :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

iwatchwrestling said:


> AJ rollup victory incoming


And the predictable woman's match ending continues!


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Two one women dat ass


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

:russo would be so proud.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

She's a diva survivor. A Surviva.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Aj's gonna turn on cena at TLC so they're getting rid of this tamina business I guess


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ obviously learned that roll-up from the GOAT at the maneuver, Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Punk.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Weak reaction for Punk.... Wtf


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk......now.....ok...?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

BEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

PUNK!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Honestly, AJ should have lost the match, so Tamina can look strong, but that requires WWE to give a fuck.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Yea AJ is a survivor right.. she survived fuckin half of the roster within 3 months.


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

PUNK TIME!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Punk and Heyman! :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Shut the fuck up Cole and King, IT'S CLOBBERING TIME!!


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Awful match, only AJ wouldn't wrestle on a wrestling match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Incoming forum crash.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk/Heyman time.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Best in the world time. 379 and counting.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

finally! now let both cut a 2 hours promo.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

This Raw is on a really good pace but they are blowing their load on hour one :vince3


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *So they are going the Taylor Wilde route with this... not bad.*


Whos the chick in the sig??


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Meh..


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Because AJ's the easiest.


Easy doesn't mean shit. Go for a challenge, its more rewarding


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk looks like a kids cartoon villain.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Does Punk ever get to actually hold the title?

God knows what he's doing as a heel, his face run was cut hideously short.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

DAT GAWD IS HERE!


----------



## jCallow (Dec 4, 2012)

Is anybody else watching on Sky Go and is noticing from this discussion that the broadcast is pretty delayed? also what a weak reaction! AJ got a bigger pop haha.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

unk :heyman


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Punk and Ryback in a TLC match. Seems like a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Kinda early in the how for Punk to show up though.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

commerical how dare you!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Easy doesn't mean shit. Go for a challenge, its more rewarding


...............................Nah.

:ti


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Punk and The Shield coming out so early, looks like the Teddy Long match will be the main event fpalm


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Dammit, why don't they let him wear his "I'm a Paul Heyman guy" shirt regularly? That yellow GTS shirt is hideous.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Here comes the ratings...


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Paul Heyman, the only living prop carrier.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Punk/Ryback exchange finally?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not a bad start.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So if Vince does show up does the Shield attack and Ryback make the save. I hope they have Roman go toe to toe with him, that spear last week and clothesline today looked great.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

jCallow said:


> Is anybody else watching on Sky Go and is noticing from this discussion that the broadcast is pretty delayed? also what a weak reaction! AJ got a bigger pop haha.


Yep same here mate...really annoying


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Paul Heyman holding the title belt as part of storyline. Power hungry Heyman :heyman


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

So how long before Vince interrupts his promo?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Paul Heyman carrying the belt like he always does is the best part of Raw.*


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Can we actually see wrestlers make their submissions look painful?

Daniel Bryan's earlier "Yes Lock" had no pressure applied and looked pretty lazy. Whenever Cena puts his STFU on someone, it looks hella weak.

What was great about wrestling, not just in the Attitude Era but before that, was that wrestlers tried to make it look real. Now we get weak submissions, punches that stop 1.5ft from the person's face, kicks that are obviously not hitting or are very weakly thrown, and more than that.

If a wrestler puts someone in a submission, it should look like it will end the match, it shouldn't look like, "oh that's easy to break". If a wrestler is punched, they should make it look like it really hurt.

Triple H needs to give some wrestlers a lesson on throwing punches and selling them: http://youtu.be/L4DWg8OHSo0
or The Rock & Stone Cold: http://youtu.be/WJqhGATgxek


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> So how long before Vince interrupts his promo?


i give it 5 minutes.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I wonder who's Ryback squashing tonight


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SDWarrior said:


> Punk/Ryback exchange finally?


Punk - *20 min promo

Ryback - "THIS IS A JUNGLE. I AM A PREDATOR. YOU ARE PREY. GRRRRRRRRRR."


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

LKRocks said:


> So how long before Vince interrupts his promo?


I give it between 30 seconds and 5 minutes


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

That's irrelevant said:


> Dammit, why don't they let him wear his "I'm a Paul Heyman guy" shirt regularly? That yellow GTS shirt is hideous.


That's the point. It's a lot easier to boo him when he's wearing dat yellow shirt.


----------



## jCallow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Yep same here mate...really annoying


Do you reckon it is Skys broadcast or just because its going through the internet to a browser / console? I dont have a Sky box where I am so I can't check, also I feel like im being brainwashed into buying a Wii U and a Vita, makes the ad breaks that little less enjoyable


----------



## British Bulldog 88 (Jul 2, 2011)

Heyman's in the ring and my favourite moment's STILL the bishop brennan father ted reference. Something is wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

bet Chris Benoit isn't in that encyclopedia


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Punk - *20 min promo
> 
> *Ryback - "THIS IS A JUNGLE. I AM A PREDATOR. YOU ARE PREY. GRRRRRRRRRR."*


"Solid promo by the ryback"


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Punk looks so small.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

And let the Chris Beniot jokes begin.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what if he flips through the pages and we see chris benwah


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"Reigning, defending, WWE Champion CM Punk" is starting to become at "BROOOCKK LESSNNAAR" level.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

BEST IN THE WOOOORDL!!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

jCallow said:


> Do you reckon it is Skys broadcast or just because its going through the internet to a browser / console? I dont have a Sky box where I am so I can't check, also I feel like im being brainwashed into buying a Wii U and a Vita, makes the ad breaks that little less enjoyable


I'm watching on Sky Sports 3 HD, there's no delay so it's just Sky Go by the looks of it.

I agree with you about the game console ads as well. It's a bit fucking much.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk Era


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And it's sad because I should really care about that stat.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

best news on this raw, cm punk surpassing John cena's reign :lmao



LKRocks said:


> Punk Era



no, U MAD era :troll:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Heyman is like a Greek God.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk losing the belt tonight Vince won't stand for someone surpassing Cena


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

God damn Punk looks so much like a drug dealer for some reason :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heyman being such a loyal bottom.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Heyman GOATing like a GOAT.


----------



## jCallow (Dec 4, 2012)

Jotunheim said:


> best news on this raw, cm punk surpassing John cena's reign :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed! (Y)


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

DA SHITTY RATINGZ ERA = unk2


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Absolutely no reaction from the crowd. :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

STONE COLD MENTION. FEUD, FEUD, FEUD.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heyman just doesn't fit in this fuckery of a climate.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Mt.Rushmore.....Flair should be on Wrestling Mt Rushmore......


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Trips missing from Punk's mentions


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Heyman that title isn't Simba, and you're not Rafiki.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

These crowds make me cringe


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My god its amazing no "What"chants.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Crowd is shite


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Who knew the pairing would work so well. Heyman and Punk has been entertaining from jump


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

I saw that!
I saw that to!

Hahahaha


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh WWE fpalm Zooming the camera in on the WWE Title doesn't make it any more prestigious when you book the guy holding it like shit.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Does Vince hate Punk enough to make Punk defend (or even drop the title) to someone tonight? I feel a Vince appearing incoming.

lolbaldy


----------



## British Bulldog 88 (Jul 2, 2011)

Has anyone seen the stone cold / punk "heated discussion" about WWE '13? Its actually better than most segments on RAW nowadays. Shoulda put it on Raw 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Punk is one of the best EVER on the mic.


----------



## jCallow (Dec 4, 2012)

Lol @ Heyman mocking Austin, awesome. 'I saw that too!'


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol Heyman's disgusted face during this promo is fantastic.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao

That's awesome. They should interact with the crowd like this more often.


"Baldie"


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

no ric flair mention? hes gonna appear


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Heyman....

"i beat Cena.... "I saw that."

I beat and Ryback.. "Yeah i saw that too....." lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Baaaaldy?"


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn Punk's goin in


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Nobody wants to boo you, Punk. What a daft heel run this is.

Inb4 he hams it up to get heat. (which will fail).


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

PG Era being deteriorated..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Punk has a point. Ryback lost TWICE! He needs to go to the back of the line!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazing promo. Heyman and Punk are killing it


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

pretty solid work here...waiting for rybacks music to inevitably interrupt this though.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao

Paul E. with the stank face in the background


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If Punk just smoked a blunt once, he'd lighten up so much.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

David Banner said:


> My god its amazing no "What"chants.


They don't care enough. Which in many ways is even worse.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"I SAW THAT. I SAW THAT TOO" :heyman


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Crowd is shite


They just don't care. Punk and Heyman have been saying the same crap for the last 5 months,


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, this crowd are awful.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Baldie!!!! ROFL.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Gotta love Punk


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Ric Flair in this segment?


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

God I live Heyman


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk draws!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

What a promo. CM GOAT.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Top notch Promo by Punk. Damn, I'm loving this.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That's the truth mostly...


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dropping dem truth bombs about these dismal 3 hour RAWs.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Well he's true. These 3 hours are dismal.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Punk speaking the TRUTH!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Punk speaking truth about the abysmal 3 Hour Raws


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

"these abysmal 3 hours monday night raws" yep


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You think you're tired of you repeating yourself Punk............


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Yikes! Damn good promo here. Punk's really letting loose. Good crowd too.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Theres the truth right there. Most ppl look forward to Punk and Heyman on Raw. Not shitty Aj and Cena.angles


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hottest thing? Punk hasn't been hot since the summer of 2011.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Punk's face is more enthusiastic than usual.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

that right belongs to Ziggler Punk Ziggler is the hottest thing going in wwe right now


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Miz? I was not expecting that.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

This is one of the most legendary promos in history.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SantinoStunner said:


> PG Era being deteriorated..


And surprise surprise, the fuckery remains


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

miz? dafuq?


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Punk don't tell them to leave, it's already half-empty ffs


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

:lmao Big mistake from Punk. People are actually gonna change the channel.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Wait Punk didn't mention HHH for Mt. Rushmore


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LMAO WHAT


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Out of leftfield- The Miz!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Miz!? 

:mark: :mark:


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

the moz!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh lawdy.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Miz interrupting? I'm intrigued.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

MIZ!?!!?

Well i didnt see that coming..


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

daring people to change the channel and then they bring out Miz.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously? Miz? :lmao


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> Ambrose is horrible. He was just kicking the steps.





Awesome22 said:


> They just don't care. Punk and Heyman have been saying the same crap for the last 5 months,


No, they were cheering for Cena in a segment not even about him, screw them, they're nothing but a bunch of marks: girls with crushes on Cena and little kiddies obsessed with Mr. Superhero.

They wouldn't know talent if it hit them in the face.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

I like punk but some of you ride his dick way to hard, he is getting boring and I mean extremely boring.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

The Moz? Really? Really? Really? :no:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Awesome promo... ooo, not Ryback! This might be pretty good then!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

miz, GTFO!

I was enjoying dat promo.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't tell people to change the channell people on here will say you don't draw.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

The Miz? THE MIZ!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"dismal 3 hour monday night raws" :vince3


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

miz :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lying like dat GOAT, Clinton.

Punk vs Ratingz


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao i was saying to myself when Heyman was holding the mic upside down "wouldnt it be funny if he was foreshadowing a miz interruption?"

fucking lol


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

HHH never gets mentioned as one of the greats when Punk starts ranting. LOL.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Miz vs. Punk. They really do want us to change the channel. Fuck.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

un_pretti_er said:


> This is one of the most legendary promos in history.


Hyperbole much?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Really? MIZZZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This could be awesome. So glad it is miz and not ryback!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Miz with that face promo.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Reality Era strikes again. Kayfabe and reality tugging at each other. You can tell he means seriously what he is saying. That passion seems real.

Or he is just that good on the mic


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Miz? GTFO


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

What the hell? The Miz? O_O


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Miz your barking up the wrong tree man, you have enough problems staying relevant on Raw these days lol.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Yikes! Damn good promo here. Punk's really letting loose. *Good crowd too.*


:troll:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome promo by Punk.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What a cunt Miz is.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

WHUAMI! WHUAMI! WHUAMI!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

damnit Miz. I don't want you getting fed to Punk


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

un_pretti_er said:


> This is one of the most legendary promos in history.


Fucking amazing.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

WTF is this?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

He called him Mike


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

WallofShame said:


> Reality Era strikes again. Kayfabe and reality tugging at each other. You can tell he means seriously what he is saying. That passion seems real.
> 
> Or he is just that good on the mic


Punk has said before that he does better when he is legitimately pissed off. He didn't say it was always related to what he was talking about, but he did say that he uses his anger to fuel his promos and matches.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

MIKE hahahaa. Love it.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Mike :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Fed him some Punk? That was terrible Miz lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh jeez, I think Paul and the WWE title need a room.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice segment.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

wat is it with punk and first names?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

MIKE


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk calling the miz Mike oh snap


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I enjoy Face-Miz. 

Wow. One letter off and that statement could be really bad.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Punk's gonna lose the title tonight, I feel it


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Lol, Mike.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Lie detector test :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"Mike"
Classic Punk

Lie detector test? What :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz as a face.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"Actually these shoes are Louis Vuitton thank you very much" 

lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Lie Detector Test :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok, this promo is amazing. Miz and Punk are spot on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Coral would own the ever loving fuck out of Punk in a promo. Punk would just want to bang her. Win win.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Lie Detector Test ffs


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Miz is supposed to be a face? Because he's easily the biggest douchebag on this show.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Miz just pronounced Guilford County wrong. It matters because I'm from North Carolina.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Fucking amazing.


He spoke the truth, in kayfabe. Unreal. So good.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

MIKE :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Blood Bath said:


> Punk's gonna lose the title tonight, I feel it


I was thinking that too. I could see it happening.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

JERRY! JERRY! JERRY!


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Lie detector test? :lmao: didn't see that coming


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lie detector test! Is this Jeremy Kyle lmao?


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

the day Punk calls Ryback, Ryan I'm going to laugh my ass off


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That isn't even admissible in court, Heyman! Don't let him do it!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

ew, miz is supposed to be face? this is awful.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

lol "Human Walrus"


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Miz just pronounced Guilford County wrong. It matters because I'm from North Carolina.


This


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Human Walrus...


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

Pmsl, Walrus chants.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

OH MAN PUNK IS SUCH A GOOD TALKER SO THAT IS WHY HEYMAN TALKS FOR HIM NOW.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This segment is good


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

DA FURURE IS SAVING US :miz


----------



## jCallow (Dec 4, 2012)

Lie detector, just got Jeremy Kyle up in here.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LMAO MIZ. That was actually fucking funny. WALRUS!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Lie detector test? Really?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Heymans face is fantastic!!!


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Walrus chant? lmao


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Haha Walrus chants. I love Heyman but that's hilarious.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Human walrus. Sigh. He was doing so well.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Walrus? :lmao this is entertaining


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, Miz is killing it.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lol awful Heyman impression.

Face Miz is a vast improvement.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... that was a good line! These three are really working well together.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

walrus? :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

This show is great. 
Lol @ Walrus


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cm punk....you are.....NOT THE FATHER!


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> "Actually these shoes are Louis Vuitton thank you very much"
> 
> lmao


Louboutin acually


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

He is mistaking him for Andy Reid...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Punk with dat sobriety test and now lie detector test


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

heels4life said:


> ew, miz is supposed to be face? this is awful.


Agreed. I like Miz but this isn't his best work.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol this fuckery. *


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

"Really, really big walrus"?

Dear fucking god.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Pipe bond?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Pipe Bon? 

Fuck is a pipe Bon?


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

god miz is awful as a face too


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

... did Miz say "pipe bond"? Or am I hearing things...?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Whats a pipe bon?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk will always be salty for that Miz push and for somehow still being with Maryse.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Miz is horrible as a face.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Content is kind of meh, but the delivery, energy and the crowd is making this segment.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't know why, but the human walrus would have enraged me from Cena but I loved it from Miz, and I hate both of them.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

miz gettin his french on


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

ewwwwwwwwwww Miz just butchered that. LIVE ON WWE! LIVE ON MIZTV! LIVE ON NATIONAL TELEVISION! LIVE! LIVE! LIVE!

What's a pipebond?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

People, miz is cutting a promo for the ryback since he can't.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this is the same miz that brags about beating cena at wrestlemania?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Fine, you little idiot" 

Made me laugh :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

...."YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRU-"

Oh nvm.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Funny Miz, did you only beat Cena due to the help of the Rock hmmm..


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"You want the truth!?"

Was hoping for him to follow up with "You can't handle the truth!" :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Barry Bonds*
Roger Clemens*
CM Punk*

:agree:


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm kind of liking Miz as a face.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Miz looks to be better as a face than a heel... Hm... Impressive. I can tell he's trying to channel The Rock's mannerisms right now, though.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Maury getting a GTS tonight?!?!?!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Da lie detector test.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> People, miz is cutting a promo for the ryback since he can't.


miz cutting this awful promo is worse then ryback coming out and breathing heavy for ten minutes


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> People, miz is cutting a promo for the ryback since he can't.


Well someone needs to come out to cut a promo for Miz cutting a promo for Ryback because holy shit is Miz infuriating.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

This whole thing was great!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Punk was fired up. I like it. Great promo.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Miz to ask Punk on live tv "how many divas have u banged?"


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I liked that segment. Miz as a face is an improvement!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Walrus ? 

Rock's material being gypped right dere !


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Muting it and just watching Heyman's face reactions was gold


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

yes! finally I get the AJ/Lynch pay off!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The troof?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

The Sandrone said:


> "You want the truth!?"
> 
> Was hoping for him to follow up with "You can't handle the truth!" :lmao


Truth be told, I would've marked for that


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Someone get Miz off of my fucking TV. :lmao

BRING YOUR PIPEBOND.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RAW needs more Randy Orton. (Y)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pipe bonds and astrics.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank god that atrocious shit was over.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Barry Bonds*
> Roger Clemens*
> CM Punk*
> 
> :agree:


If Punk gets an asterisk, then so do many, many other champions on the list. Miz's point was pretty stupid in the WWE world.

Like I said, they really need to make these stories make sense and be realistic (though an overblown realism). They have too many stories containing logical loopholes and stupid, irrelevant points.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

So glad that this tag team match won't be the main event.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> "You want the truth!?"
> 
> Was hoping for him to follow up with "You can't handle the truth!" :lmao


Was waiting for R Truth to pop out tbh.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

What is a pipe bond?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok, that segment was amazing. It had, dare I say it, Attitude.
I'ts been a long time since I last saw a promo so full of intensity
Props to Punk, Heyman and The Mik---err The Miz


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

:miz --------> unk4


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Thank god that atrocious shit was over.


It dragged for way too long.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

ho ho inc said:


> Funny Miz, did you only beat Cena due to the help of the Rock hmmm..


He already admitted that at the start of the promo so it couldn't be used against him. Makes sense.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Heyman using this exact face :heyman


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Let's all cry and bitch because someone messed up A WORD. Shut up people


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Such a shame they interrupted Punks hot promo for the Miz and a lie detector test..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sheamus\Cena vs Big Show\Ziggler tag team match is next? What is the main evert then? I thought that would be the main event.


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

Face Miz is far less stale. I'm still worried they are going to pull a swerve & have Punk drop the title tonight just to protect Cena... would explain why Punk is more on than he has been in a while.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TheKaiser said:


> If Punk gets an asterisk, then so do many, many other champions on the list. Miz's point was pretty stupid in the WWE world.


It was a drug joke bro. Not a WWE Champion joke.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That whole segment. Momentum dead.


----------



## jCallow (Dec 4, 2012)

Are we watching Raw backwards? The Shield, Punk, then Cena / Sheamus - Show / Ziggler ? haha


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Miz as a face is good. Just hoping he doesnt resort to the Cena type name calling. Be a fucking Star Miz. 

Great promo by punk. Def expecting a thread to be made with the Punk doesnt draw mob.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

i could've sworn i heard some of the audience going "you can't handle the truth!" :lmao


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Miz is about to join the fight against The Shield with Team Hell No! Sweet.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Miz's delivery was nice, but human Walrus? Pipe on? SMH



Until May said:


> miz cutting this awful promo is worse then ryback coming out and breathing heavy for ten minutes












yeah...no


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

"A BIIIIIG WALRUS."

Fuck that was horrible. Someone hit him with a fucking car or something so he's off TV.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

vince to bring in flair at 10? one can hope


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

martinooo said:


> Let's all cry and bitch because someone messed up A WORD. Shut up people


I thought it was pretty good. Good energy, crowd was into it.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Some of you idiots are hopeless.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That was a great segment. Too bad the crowd seems to be a bunch of kids and soccer moms who have come to watch Sheena.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Remember Punk....It's not a lie, if you believe it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So what does everyone think is going to happen?

Punk is going to do lie detector and pass? Heyman gets called up on it and told to do it? Only for Punk to GTS Miz out of nowhere?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

bigd5896 said:


> vince to bring in flair at 10? one can hope


I expect him to blade on the arrival.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

The lie detector will obviously be rigged... expect the shield to attack the machine for justice


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Must get nWo DVD


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Enjoyed that segment, Punk was fired up and Miz was very charismatic.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Hm... Some mixed reactions on Miz's promo as a face... Can't really satisfy them all, eh? 

Personally I found it at least adequate. It wasn't as overly cheesy as I expected it'd be. It's at least better than the material Sheamus puts out, that's for sure.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

It was corny but hell... Miz is a face now.

Not Cena corny though. :cena


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Thank god that atrocious shit was over.


Meh. Daniel Abrood drops better pipe bonds then The Moz.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

i thought miz did rather well. guy can talk for sure.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

My inner mark came out for about 5 seconds when I heard the NWO theme.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

During the ads (UK), all this talk of Christmas and no mention of the Lord Jesus.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

nwo music anyone?! dawfuq


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena entering first not last? I'm confused


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow at Cena's reaction...


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Please retire soon Cena.

Please.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Main Event already? lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Moto said:


> So glad that this tag team match won't be the main event.


So what it's going to be, a lie detector test? What is this, Maury?


Sorry, Maury makes more sense.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Aww, John is so cool and down to earth. What a guy.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Did I just hear NwO music?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why are they doing this tag match now?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Punk/Miz segment was great. Enjoyed it and I'm actually looking forward to MizTV because of it. Should be good stuff.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The content was awful but Miz made it less Awful.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That was actually pretty good. I liked face miz there. The fact people found that to be fuckery just proves you can't satisfy everyone


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vince is winning dat WWE title tonight.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Hoping for Ziggler/Show to get the win, since Cena/Sheamus got the upper hand on Smackdown. 

At least we get Cena's time over with early.

Edit: King - "How can you beat this team?"

He's right. The two biggest no sellers in the company.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

STUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

SantinoStunner said:


> Did I just hear NwO music?


Was just promoting the new nWo DVD that is out now.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

VINTAGE CENA


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Cena match this early on? 20-40 minute segment to follow.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Vince is winning dat WWE title tonight.


(Y)


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Crowd seems somewhat dead during Sheamus' entrance


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Where's shield when you need them...


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

The camera side of the arena is empty.


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

WHAT A REACTION FOR JOHN CENA!

vintage cole


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Team Sell No

:mark:


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

RickeyP said:


> nwo music anyone?! dawfuq


Heard that too, you watching on Sky?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

The shows not even been on an hour and we have the main event? 

What the hell are we gonna be watching for the next 2 hours!?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

crowd seems to have died a bit


----------



## British Bulldog 88 (Jul 2, 2011)

SantinoStunner said:


> Did I just hear NwO music?


Yeah - you watching from UK? They were doing a 'did you know' about the NWO DVD sales. I got my hopes up for a brief second.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bland & Blander vs Big Show and Mr.Per.....Billy Gunn


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Baby faeces more like.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at the white girl in the Cena shirt. Chick was about to have a stroke.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Hm... Some mixed reactions on Miz's promo as a face... Can't really satisfy them all, eh?
> 
> Personally I found it at least adequate. It wasn't as overly cheesy as I expected it'd be. It's at least better than the material Sheamus puts out, that's for sure.


Agreed. Miz is my guy. He just needs to stay away from corny shit like human walrus. Just, no.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol @ the people overreacting (once again) on this forum because Miz said bond instead of bomb, Punk butchered a few words there as well. Good promo from both.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

ZIGGLERRR


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

AyrshireBlue said:


> The shows not even been on an hour and we have the main event?
> 
> What the hell are we gonna be watching for the next 2 hours!?


Fuckery of course


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> My inner mark came out for about 5 seconds when I heard the NWO theme.



"POW PO POW PAAAW POW POW PA PADA "


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback to win the title tonight? Punk to win it back at TLC?


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Why are they doing this tag match now?


vince at 10 and lie detectoor to close


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

GETTIN BOOED = WHAT A REACTION! :cole3


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Zigglers such a baws


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So... anyone remember when Cena and Sheamus hated each other?


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

LOL at the teenage girls fangirling over Sheamus XD


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok, is it just me, or is this show really good so far. A good segment with Hell No/The Shield, a decent Divas Match, an Amazing promo by Punk/Heyman and Cena isn't main eventing


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Main Event.

Vinne Mac, John Larinitis and Flair vs The Shield....


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

AyrshireBlue said:


> The shows not even been on an hour and we have the main event?
> 
> What the hell are we gonna be watching for the next 2 hours!?


Pure, pure fuckery at it's finest.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

wkdsoul said:


> Main Event.
> 
> Vinne Mac, John Larinitis and Flair vs The Shield....


Or Ric Flair(Y)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Jesus Christ, someone put a fucking pillow inside that screaming bitch's mouth. I'm sure it more than fits anyway.

Fuck.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Truth be told, I marked out hearing the nWo theme


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh man it's the big show, no one is tired of seeing his boring fat ass.


----------



## jCallow (Dec 4, 2012)

British Bulldog 88 said:


> Yeah - you watching from UK? They were doing a 'did you know' about the NWO DVD sales. I got my hopes up for a brief second.


I heard it aswell when I was looking away from the screen, heart slightly skipped a beat - just for half a second haha.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SantinoStunner said:


> Did I just hear NwO music?


I did too. Very random.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> *Ryback to win the title tonight?* Punk to win it back at TLC?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ginger dust. :artest2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> "POW PO POW PAAAW POW POW PA PADA "


Hit the porno music!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

A lie detector angle can be so bad it's good kinda of shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena can't wait to get his hands on Ziggler? He just beat the guy clean last week and ran him out of the building on Smackdown.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

IS THAT VICKIE'S CLONE IN THE CROWD OR SOMETHING

SHUT THE FUCK UP

GOD


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi5 to the face and dat ginger dust. Dat fighting talk


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Blue. said:


> I did too. Very random.


It was just Sky cutting back to the US live feed from the UK ads. They were showing an ad for the NWO DVD over there and we just caught the tail end of it before Raw came back on.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

every time I see the big show i just think of....


----------



## British Bulldog 88 (Jul 2, 2011)

Vince: "You can't stop it, they can't stop it... THESE men are coming to the wwe... HOGAN! HALL! NASH!! The NWOOO!"


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Jerry Lawler just described Cena and AJ's kisses as "hot kisses."

Jerry Lawler must be a worse kisser than Cena, somehow.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

somebody punch that bitch in the mouth and make her shit her own teeth


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

2012, "let's go cena... cena sucks!" chants still running wild.

Dam WWE is lost in time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ziggler
Dat ass. :ass
Dat face. :jaydamn
Dat hair. :kobe2


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I wish Show still did the final cut.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Cena can't wait to get his hands on Ziggler? He just beat the guy clean last week and ran him out of the building on Smackdown.


Getting hit with a briefcase is serious business.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

what ended up happening with miz/punk? my stream cut out


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

Lawler's commentary...:StephenA


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Tyler Reks to come out and beat the hell out of Cena


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Mentioning the Iron Clad Contract of the Big Show? WWE Continuity :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KING KENNY KRINGLE said:


> what ended up happening with miz/punk? my stream cut out


They set up a lie detector test for Miz TV later on.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wasn't Cena supposed to have a hurt knee from 2 weeks ago? Didn't they say he tore something? Way to be conisistent WWE!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

British Bulldog 88 said:


> Vince: "You can't stop it, they can't stop it... THESE men are coming to the wwe... HOGAN! HALL! NASH!! The NWOOO!"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


"all of them using some crutches to walk"


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Tyler Reks to come out and beat the hell out of Cena


:mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Thinking...has Big Show EVER beaten Cena? The most one-sided feud in WWE, past or present.


----------



## jCallow (Dec 4, 2012)

That woman that keeps screaming - her voice is injustice to the WWE universe and its many ears! cue Shield!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cena must be the only superstar to ever buy all his attires from walmart instead of using a seamstress. Any time Cena wants to change he just makes a trip to walmart and goes in the shorts section and picks out out a new color. "Hmmm what should i wear this week, Jean shorts? Camo shorts? or beige shorts?"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Show has a great smile?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Inb4 King goes crazy when Cena AA's Big Show


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LOOK AT THE POWER OF CE--- OH NO!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Has the Cena/AJ storyline been thrown underneath a bus this week? No more 'evidence' from Vickie? No Whitney Smith and Doug Brady?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Is the sound off for anyone else?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Cena can't wait to get his hands on Ziggler? He just beat the guy clean last week and ran him out of the building on Smackdown.


They did the same with Barrett/Cena. Cena buried him (literally) with chairs at TLC 2010, then in early 2011, long after this was done, Cena got "retribution" by squashing him in 3 minutes. DAT SHORT WWE MEMORY


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KILL HIM! KILL HIM WITH THOSE ELBOWS, DOLPH!

(I have a lot of feelings.)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler's ass is out there tho. No ****.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

I love the way Ziggler does all those elbows


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Wasn't Cena supposed to have a hurt knee from 2 weeks ago? Didn't they say he tore something? Way to be conisistent WWE!


it's john fucking cena.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NikkiSixx said:


> Jerry Lawler just described Cena and AJ's kisses as "hot kisses."
> 
> Jerry Lawler must be a worse kisser than Cena, somehow.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Ziggler's ass is out there tho. No ****.


Homage to Billy Gunn.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

dang, big show's huge

fatty mcfatfat


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Crowd is hot for sheamus wtf. This crowd sure is lively. That's a good thing


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Shades of the last two PPVees.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Chocolate Chip Cookie Ice Cream sandwich looks like it has potential.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That was a shoulder block, not a spear Cole.

That just for men must be getting your eyes again.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

WTF :lmao
The one fan sounded like he was tortured. :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

NikkiSixx said:


> Jerry Lawler just described Cena and AJ's kisses as "hot kisses."
> 
> Jerry Lawler must be a worse kisser than Cena, somehow.


I don't think underaged girls can kiss too well, so I can see why he might think that by comparison.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Joseph92 said:


> Wasn't Cena supposed to have a hurt knee from 2 weeks ago? Didn't they say he tore something? Way to be conisistent WWE!


The fuck? He discovered and cured boob cancer all by his lonesome. Surely he can repair his own self injured knee.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

We need GOLLLDDDDUUUUUSTTT to come out and give Cena the shattered dreams


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao @ Lawler saying Cena & AJ's kiss was good.

He probably goes all










when he's kissing if he considers that a good kiss.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

After the ad break, either Big Show or Ziggler will have Sheamus in a headlock...


----------



## waterlol0 (Dec 4, 2012)

Vince: There is only 1 thing stopping you from beating Cena's reign, and that's your match with Ryback tonight. This tag team garbage isn't the main event


----------



## waterlol0 (Dec 4, 2012)

Vince: There is only 1 thing stopping you from beating Cena's reign, and that's your match with Ryback tonight. This tag team garbage isn't the main event


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Good crowd tonight. A loud crowd is a good crowd


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NoyK said:


> :lmao @ Lawler saying Cena & AJ's kiss was good.
> 
> He probably goes all
> 
> ...


Oh my god :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Two hours still left. Incoming Khali match :StephenA


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

waterlol0 said:


> Vince: There is only 1 thing stopping you from beating Cena's reign, and that's your match with Ryback tonight. This tag team garbage isn't the main event





waterlol0 said:


> Vince: There is only 1 thing stopping you from beating Cena's reign, and that's your match with Ryback tonight. This tag team garbage isn't the main event





waterlol0 said:


> Vince: There is only 1 thing stopping you from beating Cena's reign, and that's your match with Ryback tonight. This tag team garbage isn't the main event





waterlol0 said:


> Vince: There is only 1 thing stopping you from beating Cena's reign, and that's your match with Ryback tonight. This tag team garbage isn't the main event





waterlol0 said:


> Vince: There is only 1 thing stopping you from beating Cena's reign, and that's your match with Ryback tonight. This tag team garbage isn't the main event





waterlol0 said:


> Vince: There is only 1 thing stopping you from beating Cena's reign, and that's your match with Ryback tonight. This tag team garbage isn't the main event


One more time, please.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Even though I love Sheamus, seeing him getting pummeled makes me all tingly.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Sheamus bleeding...


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

wait. we've seen all the top faces & heels, as well as the most relevant diva on the roster.

there's still two hours to this show? dafuq?

i'm worried.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I saw blood! Foreshadowing Ric Flair's return tonight!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DwayneAustin said:


> Two hours still left.















And damn that Trish sig!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone else notice those moments when Sheamus seems like he wants to no sell, but the other guy wants to go in a different direction, so sheamus finally realizes let me stop superman'ing it and go along with this guy


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn, is Sheamus made of glass or something? He always ends up bleeding in every match.

Future Flair right there.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Just tuned in. What did I miss so far?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Lawler kissing:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

RIC FLAIR IS GONNA BRING SEXY BACK TONIGHT! WOOOOOOOO!


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

still no randy orton though?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> After the ad break, either Big Show or Ziggler will have Sheamus in a headlock...


You weren't far away from the truth!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Holy, shit that's actually impressive.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

OH MY GOD THIS FINISH


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Ziggler loses again! What a shock!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Buried lol.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Team Sell No!

:mark:

Dat screaming bitch

fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Yeah, Ziggler's a threat to Cena. Every damn week.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

lol no one saw this coming


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I sure can't wait to see if Cena and Sheamus can overcome Ziggler and Show at TLC now.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

ziggler's jobmania continues.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well that just happened. And...where do their feuds go from there....?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I think I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Two hours still left. Incoming Khali match


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh shit. Pretty cool finish. Damn this crowd is fire


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

god damnit.... also did they ring the bell don't think i heard it


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Clean win? In the first 1/3 of the show? What's going on?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

And ziggler gets pinned clean again :/


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Cena pins Ziggler clean two weeks straight? Nice way to start a feud.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Cena kicked in his bad knee by Big Show, bounces right back up to AA Ziggler. God Damnit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And Cena pins Ziggler 2 weeks in a row cleanly, nice... Cena really needs those wins over Ziggler because he's not over enough.


----------



## ShowOff (Dec 4, 2012)

Didn't expect it any other way. Get these 2 off my screen now.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Hot damn Sheamus is one strong fella'. He kept Show for like 5 seconds without even looking like he was struggling.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

The two Super man's win hooray...now get the fuck outta the Ring, we have more important things to watch.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

LOL at the Production team. Oh Cena won? Music? Nah. Back to sleeping.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Cena gets revenge after pinning Ziggler clean last week as well.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

virus21 said:


> And damn that Trish sig!


This 100,000,000,000 times


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

So, apparently good interesting things happened in the first hour. Which I missed. Then I turn on just to watch some shit tag-team redundant match. Unless Zig goes over in some way at TLC with Cena, I don't know if I understand this booking. But, apparently that's how Cena's booking always is.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

You have to be impressed with Sheamus the way he lifted the Big Show.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

great, excellent fuckery WWE, burying ziggler even more even tho Cena nor sheamus benefit for any win whatsoever till the end of the world


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

OH MY GODDD, SHEAMUS JUST WHITE NOISED BIG SHOW!!! THATS THE FIRST TIME IVE SEEN THAT!!...




..this week.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, that makes me really want to order the PPV for the Ziggler and Big Show matches. And by "really want" I mean "not want to order at all."

Edit: Why isn't Cena submitting people if he is supposed to have an injured knee? The Fireman's Carry move is inappropriate for him to do and he should not have got the pin in that match.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

That screaming bitch needs her vocal cords removed


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That teenage scream is making Lawler excited.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

feels like the end of the show and it's only an hour and 10 minutes in ffs


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cena looks naked without his arm gear.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Release the recaps!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

WTF is that noise? That can't be human being.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm no Ziggler fan but all these consistent losses to Cena isn't helping.

RECAP TIME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So does this mean the Cena/Ziggler feud is done?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

that screaming girl :lmao

incoming heartattack. you know WWE'd show it.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ah, it's that woman right behind Micheal Cole. That's where all the fucking whining is coming from. fpalm


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> Team Sell No!
> 
> :mark:
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

SHHHHHHUUUUUUUUTTTTTT UUUUUUUPPPPPP!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

The screaming girl is right behind Lawler's ear no wonder he sounds even worse than he normally does tonight :lol


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

It is literally pure addiction that keeps me watching this shit every week now. It is just utter crap. It is so sad to see how low the quality's gotten.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Earlier tonight...10 minutes ago.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Maybe Ziggler's trunks should have a zipper on the back instead because he's sure getting fucked in this feud.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ziggler's skin colour :lol Talk about overdoing fake tan!



> Justin Gabriel ‏@Justin__Gabriel
> Did Dolph tan in Fanta?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hopefully this leads to a PPV match where ziggler wins


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Anyone else notice those moments when Sheamus seems like he wants to no sell, but the other guy wants to go in a different direction, so sheamus finally realizes let me stop superman'ing it and go along with this guy


yes! this ..i notice that all
time but just didn't know how to describe it 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Do we seriously need a recap of something that happened 30 minutes ago? I also love how fucking apathetic the crowd is to Miz's stupid show.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

"Fine you little idiot"

Legendary.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

YOU WANT THE TRUTH? YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Recap from something that happened 20 minutes ago. fpalm


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> That teenage scream is making Lawler excited.




Oh no you didn't!


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Well that just happened. And...where do their feuds go from there....?


Wait, you mean you're not foaming at the mouth to see Sheamus and Show square off for the third time!?!?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

wow, Cena won.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

So that's like three straight wins over Ziggler now? What the hell is the point of this feud.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh God. Cena just hugged that screaming bitch. 

Thanks John. Now we have to watch and listen to her masterbate the rest of the show.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Would have been so much cooler to keep the trio perched in the crowd for the whole show. Randomly fuck up everyone like Taker/Kane back in 98 during that one Raw.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Ziggler/Show booking in the feud is awful. One of these guys will have a dirty SUHPRIZE WINN!!!! 8*D and it won't mean a thing because they've been getting their asses beat on RAW and Smackdown all month long.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok, I'm worried. This raw has been go so far. How long before the Khali/Hornswaggle tag team match?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

sky live for aguero any oppertunity to drop martin tyler draining his load


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

fuck wiiu, fuck psvita... where's my dreamcast 2?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Was the screaming girl a female soldier? :bosh


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, let us recap CM Punk's rant against all the people who message him on twitter about being a ratings killer.:cuss:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*But if Ziggler wins at the PPV ..... wait nevermind.... TROLOLOLOLOL*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

In addition to weekly raw fuckery that we're guaranteed this week we get a screamin bitch.
:kenny


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Didn't know it was possible for a female to be more annoying than Vickie Guerrero when opening her mouth. (except if the case is different *Wink*Wink*)

Fuck, I was wrong.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Cena just spaced her odyssey


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Ok, I'm worried. This raw has been go so far. How long before the Khali/Hornswaggle tag team match?


Coming up next.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i am not surprised to see most of the people shitting on today show despite being really good so far
i mean it is the new cool thing
" Raw is shit"
"Impact is great"
and yet the Great Impact weekly show thread here barely pass 50 pages!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Who said two face commentators was a good idea?


----------



## ShowOff (Dec 4, 2012)

How bad do they think our memory is?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Ok, I'm worried. This raw has been go so far. How long before the Khali/Hornswaggle tag team match?


Khali and Hornswoggle vs Del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez. I'm calling it now. :no:


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Cena showing who's boss. :cena2


----------



## jCallow (Dec 4, 2012)

Being made to recap something I was thinking more about then the match that was ongoing only to be reminded to buy a ps Vita, this is questionable television for certain lol.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone else think Roman Reigns looks like a bigger version of the Great British Olympian Louis Smith?


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

not this shit again


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> fuck wiiu, fuck psvita... where's my dreamcast 2?


The same place as the Illimnati and Justin Bieber's talent: Imaginary land


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

what the fuck is this...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So that's what LL Cool J looks like without the hat.*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This RAW has been solid so far. Compared to the liquid shits poured straight onto my retina that I've had to watch lately, this is a welcome surprise.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Flo rida and Miss piggy what is this


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Ok, I'm worried. This raw has been go so far. How long before the Khali/Hornswaggle tag team match?


How has the show been good?

The tag team match was boring.
The divas match was boring.
The Miz-Punk segment dragged for way too long.
Cena pinned Ziggler for the third consecutive time.

I don't see anything exciting.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Who said two face commentators was a good idea?


RAW needs JBL desperately.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Does anyone else think Roman Reigns looks like a bigger version of the Great British Olympian Louis Smith?


HELL NO! :lmao


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

-______-


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Flo Rida and Miss Piggy?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Louis Vuitton.

OH SANDOW!


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Does anyone else think Roman Reigns looks like a bigger version of the Great British Olympian Louis Smith?


unfortunately so. cant stand that pretentious twat.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Sandow.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

the fox said:


> i am not surprised to see most of the people shitting on today show despite being really good so far
> i mean it is the new cool thing
> " Raw is shit"
> "Impact is great"
> and yet the Great Impact weekly show thread here barely pass 50 pages!


Yeah I don't get all the people complaining tonight. It's been a great show so far. Except for Cena no-selling his knee


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

the fox said:


> i am not surprised to see most of the people shitting on today show despite being really good so far
> i mean it is the new cool thing
> " Raw is shit"
> "Impact is great"
> and yet the Great Impact weekly show thread here barely pass 50 pages!


Yeah, that's how you judge the quality of a show, the amount of pages the thread on wrestlingforum.com has.

Fool.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yo frog, where are you?! :lmao
Dat boss bitch and her jungle fever. More charisma in her wig than any man or woman on that entire roster.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Sandow! :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ugh. Flo Rider. 

Still the worst rapper name in history. Or the best. Anyhow-He doesn't care what time of the month it is ladies....


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SANDOW! Yes!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Please let Sandow have a mic!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Or saviour is here!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

virus21 said:


> The same place as the Illimnati and Justin Bieber's talent: Imaginary land




sandow to save the show.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

OMG SANDOW BURIED Y IZ HE NOT WWE CHAMP BY NOW


----------



## jCallow (Dec 4, 2012)

That's irrelevant said:


> Khali and Hornswoggle vs Del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez. I'm calling it now. :no:


How amazing would it be if Ricardo just thought fuck this, completely broke kayfabe and went all lucha libre.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

RickeyP said:


> unfortunately so. cant stand that pretentious twat.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks so. Looks and a twat.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Awesome22 said:


> How has the show been good?
> 
> The tag team match was boring.
> The divas match was boring.
> ...


It's impossible to please idiots like you :no:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ZOMG SANDOW BURIED


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Time for your dictionary folks.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Guess I'm not watching "Tribute to the troops", not that it was going to be any good anyway. Muppets AGAIN?


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

KING KENNY KRINGLE said:


> hopefully this leads to a PPV match where ziggler wins


No chance whatsoever.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I really hope that since they keep losing on TV that the pPVs will be Ziggler/Show standing tall... the era of the damned superface needs to end or the WWE is through.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

YES!! he does it again!!!! WUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUU :mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sandow's apprentice? Where's Pyro?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey it's Hunter Hearst Helmsley


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Me! I wanna be Sandow's apprentice!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Does anyone else think Roman Reigns looks like a bigger version of the Great British Olympian Louis Smith?


:hmm: :kobe much cooler hair though


SANDOW :mark:


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

"security"? LOOOOOOOL


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

the fox said:


> i am not surprised to see most of the people shitting on today show despite being really good so far
> i mean it is the new cool thing
> " Raw is shit"
> "Impact is great"
> and yet the Great Impact weekly show thread here barely pass 50 pages!


TNA section doesn't get nearly as much attention as WWE. Duh. Impact IS great


----------



## ShowOff (Dec 4, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Who said two face commentators was a good idea?


JBL needs to replace King. Cole isn't great, but with JBL he's at least bearable.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Damien Sandow.

Time to go to sleep.

Just when I thought this episode was good.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

un_pretti_er said:


> It's impossible to please idiots like you :no:


he is right tho, nothing exciting has happened so far


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

This is the real LITTLE JIMMY where TRUTH AT YO


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"Silence!...."




Spoiler: Continuation





















Loving this segment (Y)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*YOU GOIN' GET GOT*


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> Yeah, that's how you judge the quality of a show, the amount of pages the thread on wrestlingforum.com has.
> 
> Fool.


Everyone is still tired of your shit bro, nobody gives a fuck.




BrothersofD3struct said:


> I can't believe me out of all people need to say this, but no one gives a flying fuck about you and opinionated bullshit minor rants about how stupid one obese or one overaged person is. You fucking criticize people because they don't fucking entertain you, you fucking badmouth them and spout useless bullshit to make yourself feel better.
> 
> Go the fuck to sleep and quit acting like such a fucking kid.


And I got a few reps out of that.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

You got to love sandow :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Sandow "Please tell me you're joking"


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Screw Miz, they should have given Sandow his own show.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I love how he holds the mic, like a glass of brandy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This show has gone downhill so fast.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

This audience is cheating!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh great a Wrestler in the crowd, with a Lil Jimmy shirt, why not Punk?!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

SHUT UP COLE FOREVER


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NathWFC said:


> Yeah, that's how you judge the quality of a show, the amount of pages the thread on wrestlingforum.com has.
> 
> Fool.


And is it possible that the Impact page doesn't have as many pages is because it doesn't have as many people complaining?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm really digging Sandow's gimmick. Except Cole's forced laughter is ruining it.

Edit: LOL IGNORAMUS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Guy looks like a young but nerdier Tully Blanchard.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao Sandow is gold.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao I love this man.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

GOLD. :lmao

DAT COMMENTARY LAUGHTER.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Is it just me or does this apprentice guy look like Okayfabe off of Youtube?

*Anyways....segment of the night so far* (Y)

Sorry, no, I spoke too soon. Dat fucking Santino. fpalm


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

"You win the idiot of the day award." :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol owned


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"Ignorance is curable, but stupidity is forever"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao if wrestling doesn't work out, Sandow could host Jeopardy


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Looooool Sandow is great man


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh Sandow............how I love thee


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Exile from the US, lmao.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I actually knew the poet question. Sandow makes me feel smart. He's the best in the world.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Love that quote.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Sandow is GOAT :lmao


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

oh fuck


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes, at least Sandow gets a W...hopefully.....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh. I was enjoying that...


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

that was great


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Well I love this guy now..


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Good segment


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Are they turning Cole heel again?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Speaking of intellectuals...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

One of these days, someone is going to get question #3 right.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

speaking of someone who should be exiled from the U.S.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao at Sandow. Pretty much the same segment as on SD, but it's still gold.

And :lmao :lmao :lmao at Sandow's face when Santino's music plays.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ah fuck. Sandow, please cripple Santino.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

virus21 said:


> And is it possible that the Impact page doesn't have as many pages is because it doesn't have as many people complaining?


Or watching......

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Can't compute how you can hate on Sandhouse.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I LOVE Sandow.


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

I would've become Sandow's apprentice with those questions. I'm really loving these segments though.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sandow's face lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

the fox said:


> i am not surprised to see most of the people shitting on today show despite being really good so far
> i mean it is the new cool thing
> " Raw is shit"
> "Impact is great"
> and yet the Great Impact weekly show thread here barely pass 50 pages!












You must be new to this thread. We're like this every week and it's to entertain ourselves and stop ourselves from touching the crack cocaine. If it was really bad, you'd know it. Lighten up.

Also,there's less pages _over there_ because there isn't much fuckery to mock.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Sound it out Santino lol.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

this is pure gold


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

YOU'RE WELCOME. :genius


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

That fucker is off the internet i'm sure. Plant

Sandow is fucking pure gold


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Santino? This might actually be funny judging from the two in the ring.

And if Santino doesn't pull off some dumb and cheesy shi-....



Oh god fpalm


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

I fucking love Santino. He definitely entertains me.

He also has badass music.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

This is fucking hilarious.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

lmao at the general corpsing in this segment


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

LMAO THE COCK SHELL?!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

hahhahahahahahahah


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I KNEW THE ANSWER! English Degree Student! Whoo!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I thought Ryder should be in the slot of feuding with Sandow.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Sandow countered a cheap shot. What a douchebag that Sandow is.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Sandow with this face.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

thank you sandow. santino's unbearable. fpalm


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Shut up King, Santino attacked Sandow first, you twat.


----------



## jCallow (Dec 4, 2012)

Forever waiting to somebody so clever to get the third question, would be awesome.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

There's the power walk!


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Lmao, Sandow looks appalled at Santino. XD


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

I'd like to see Damien Sandow talk about the lack of class, and refer to the transformation of HHH from the bloodblood into the degenerate with a video segment. Then have HHH himself come out.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"Sandman...Sandow!" :cole1

Two! Dos!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

yeah King Santino was just trying to have a little fun, oh and also attempt to bash Sandow in the head with the mic. Sandow is so horrible for countering that cheap shot by Santino. Fuck off King, you should have stayed gone, you old fucking orange face looking motherfucker.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Sandow is going to win.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Well that was an odd way to cut to commercial break.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Raw has been great so far, just waiting on Del Rio to come out and ruin it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Can someone make Sandow's face while Santino was speaking a smilie?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Shut up King, Santino attacked Sandow first, you twat.


Not in the director's cut


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I love how Lawler defends the face when _he tried to strike the heel first_.


----------



## ShowOff (Dec 4, 2012)

Sandow is quality!


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

while the rest of the roster is playing chess, Sandow is playing


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

wtf am i watching.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RickeyP said:


> LMAO THE COCK SHELL?!




Conch shell but who needs the particulars!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

King retire please


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Conch shell but who needs the particulars!


immaturity ftw


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

There's just no escape from the Monday Night Fuckery. Its like fighting a really cheap boss in a fighting game


----------



## SantinosBiggestFan (Apr 2, 2012)

Santino always makes me chuckle.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Conch shell but who needs the particulars!


Depends on what you're in to I guess.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Santino doesn't get the idiot of the day award?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Santino doesn't get the idiot of the day award?


he got the idiot for life one.


----------



## SantinosBiggestFan (Apr 2, 2012)

I would love Brock Lesnar to come out and destroy The Shield.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Remember heel Santino when he first debuted?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Just don't find Santino funny or entertaining at all. no matter how hard I try.

Sorry.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Sandow is one of the best heels in the past decade. Please don't ruin him WWE.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SantinosBiggestFan said:


> I would love Brock Lesnar to come out and destroy The Shield.


Or Santino. Zach Gowen-style.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

power walking competition olol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The match the world wants to see Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Damien Sandow once in a lifetime match


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Remember heel Santino when he first debuted?


Back when he was much, much tolerable.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

If Sandow loses this, I'm going to do a cartwheel off my window.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Please watch this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwgFCcYPk3A


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

King is a great commentator... when it mattered. fpalm


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

ahh lame arse fake Italian fuck off


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

King-"Santino was gonna conk Sandow on the head, it would have been funny" shut the fuck up King, i just can't stomach your shit anymore.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Watching Santino now it's amazing how Daniel Bryan got that audience to believe that he had a ghost of a chance winning the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Hallelujah


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Meh... Sandow needs a new finisher.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can Santino please get a gimmick change already? Guy has talent... let's actually show it.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

That's how I like Santino. Beaten.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> Just don't find Santino funny or entertaining at all. no matter how hard I try.
> 
> Sorry.


Yeah, I'm with you. I feel like I'm watching houseshow nonsense when he's on air. 

The roster is so thin on the babyface side, its scary.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

That's irrelevant said:


> Back when he was much, much tolerable.


Yep.

And does anyone else think that Sandow needs a new finisher? The terminus doesn't seem dangerous anymore.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Predicting there will be the following match:

Orton and Kofi vs Del Rio and Barrett.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So according to Lawler Santion was having fun when he tried to hit Sandow, and Sandow shouldn't of deffended himself. fpalm


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Are those apprentice segments scripted? I wonder what they would do if the person actually got the last question right for once.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Isn't that an old Regal finisher what Sandow just did?

Santino beaten :yes


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

King having the audacity to call something ''corny.''


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Crowd is fucking *dead*. lol


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Donald Trump and Sandow segment coming soon.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Cole happy to be idiot of the day, how about idiot of the past year in WWE lol.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

A$AP said:


> Crowd is fucking *dead*. lol


NO DWAYNE = SHIT AUDIENCE

unk2


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you Sandow.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> That's how I like Santino. Beaten.


Dammit, wanted to rep you as a gift for reaching 1,000 posts. 



--


Ziggler please blow Vickie off already...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh no, Dolph's gonna put the briefcase on the line.

I feel it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh Dolph, poor Dolph.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Remember heel Santino when he first debuted?


No, he was a face and he won the IC title. He was meant to be a random guy in the Italian crowd I think.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

It's a pity the crowd is too young and stupid to know what the fuck Sandow is talking about


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

oh fuck no


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

MADDOX!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Poor Dolph having to beg to Vicki.

And people are like, who the heck is that in Vicki's office?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

He is alive?


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

BRAD MADDOX BABY


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

THE GOAT THE GOAT


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Maddox :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The show just got a whole lot prettier.*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh shit, B MADD! lol.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Brad Maddox yea!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Maddox is here..


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

He's back bitches!!! :mark:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

How do you post an actual youtube video in here?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

OMG RETURN OF THE YEAR :mark: :mark:


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Get that cunt Maddox off tv. NAO.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I thought Cole already announced Cena vs. Ziggler was happening at TLC?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

HE'S HERE, HE'S HERE


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena vs Ziggler at TLC=Pointless IMO



Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Well hey look, its Brad MadDicks


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

YAAAAY... ..

...

... 

Commercial? Are you shittin' me?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

ho ho inc said:


> Cole happy to be idiot of the day, how about idiot of the past year in WWE lol.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

they find the most rediculous times to go to commercials


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

skyman101 said:


> Predicting there will be the following match:
> 
> Orton and Kofi vs Del Rio and Barrett.


The tumbleweed would be everywhere that night


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Bully Ray left TNA to become a WWE camera man.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BRAD MADDOX!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

dat cherry chapstick. How metrosexual of you, Mr. Maddox


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Are they teasing a Vickie and Ziggler love reunion? Oh god no.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Santino's alright. As long as he isn't doing that Santina-level shit he's okay for the occasional comedic relief.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

He's still famous! Guess he sold dat beating for long enough.


----------



## ShowOff (Dec 4, 2012)

DO NOT! put the MITB on the line at TLC.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Maddox is back already? That was fast.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Told you guys to have patience, Maddox is back


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Vickie is losing faith in Ziggler?! I have no idea why?!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What a mark-out moment!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

MADDOX.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

BRAD MADDOX. OMFG!!!!! FUCK AMBROSE! MADDOX IS A STAR!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ugh, why is Maddox still relavant?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... this show is almost dual personalities.... we've had awesome moments then it bounces back to booking "WTF?!" so many times. I'd like to be hopeful and think it's just an awkward transition period as they finally sort things out.... but then I remember this is the WWE we are talking about.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Maddox?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

The Sandow thing will be a great use of Tout.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Inb4 Maddox is the leader of The Shield.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Half way through Raw, it's been really good so far. Great opening, amazing Punk promo with a strong Punk/Miz interaction, good tag match with Cena/Sheamus vs. Ziggler/Show, and the awesome Sandow segment and a decent enough match between Sandow and Santino. Let's hope they can keep it up for the next hour and a half.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY IT'S MADDOX
THAT'S GOTTA BE MADDOX
HE'S GONNA WIN THE TITLE TONIGHT AND WALK OUT OF THE COMPANY


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Maddox is here..


Or as Punk would say Mad DOX is here.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

This has been a pretty great raw tonight glad i decided to watch it and we still vinnie mac, maddox and hopefully a shield promo still to come


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Maddox rising above ambulances.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

This show is actually going by pretty fast. Wait what?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

A$AP said:


> Crowd is fucking *dead*. lol


that is the same 90% of the places WWE go


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

RickeyP said:


> they find the most rediculous times to go to commercials


It reminds me of say, you're watching an old situational comedy on cable, and a couple minutes are cut out of the show and it goes to commercial abruptly and not as originally intended.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Hardee's and Carl's Jr: We're trying really hard to kill all of you."


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Inb4 Maddox is the leader of The Shield.


aw hell naw


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Was I the only one who thought Maddox was smoking a joint at first glance?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I'M MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## British Bulldog 88 (Jul 2, 2011)

So. Many. Adverts.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

lol tout promo


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

FUCK tout


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You can't keep a pretty man down.*


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Was I the only one who thought Maddox was smoking a joint at first glance?


lol i thought it was a cigar


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lol Tout.

...This isn't going to become a thing, is it? I can't see this catching on.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I was watching RAW earlier but I had to change the channel. Not because the show was bad but because one of my friends wouldn't shut up about shit & it was pissing me off.  So now I'm just watching football & I'll have to check this show out later. Sucks 'cause I was kinda into it but I don't want to have to talk over people, not be able to hear promos or argue over differing wrestling views the whole night here, so I won't be able to be a part of the thread anymore.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

This clown Brad Maddox trying to be Joe Francis now?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

checkcola said:


> It reminds me of say, you're watching an old situational comedy on cable, and a couple minutes are cut out of the show and it goes to commercial abruptly and not as originally intended.


yeah they are so forced into the show its stupid. So Maddox and Vickie been standing around sipping a coffee having a catchup whilst its not live?! lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

SILENCE MADDOX IS SPEAKING


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

MADDOX is gonna be Vickie's new paramour.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Please, enough of the generic clones.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Tout is great. Cena does it all the time.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This Maddox guy needs to gtfo.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Maddox looks like a really annoying car salesman.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol Maddox


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol he's going to lose again.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Brad Maddox is terrible...


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Who wants to bet that Maddox will face Ryberg?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Maddox killed by Ryback 2.0?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Calling it now. Ryback


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Brad Maddox is ratings.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Calling it, orton vs Maddox


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

He's going to get raped by Ryback again, right?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Great Khali incoming,....


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey guys I think it's going to be Ryback


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

oh fuck this guy is like a cheaper version of garrett bischoff, how is that even possible?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Oh god... it's Khali isn't it...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Maddox was sort of trolling there I think... loved it.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

He's good on the mic.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm going to go with Khali ?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

AWWWWWWWWW YEAAAH!!!












> I'm going to go with Khali ?


Oh shut up.. oh.. COME ON!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOHOHOHOOHO
Let's hope he makes it entertaining.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I bet it will be Ryback. We haven't seen him yet tonight.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Khali then fpalm

I want to like Cara but stop putting him against Del Rio for christ sake.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

How much you wanna bet that the WWE has no idea what to do with this Maddox Thing as well as where the Shield is going.

And with that said CM Punk's Involvement in this angle is probably still up in the air too..


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Maddox is awesome


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Maddox reminds me of someone on a TV show, I just can't think who.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

If its ryback I'm changing the channel


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Remember when Vince promised Maddox a contract if he won his match and he lost? We're doing that again?

His cameraman is named Carson? "His name is Carson". Thanks Cole. 

Del Rio time!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This better not the against Ryback again.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Sin Cara's really flopped big time, hasn't he?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

I thought he was gonna say "Maddoxceptional tv"


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Cameraman on cameraman action there


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Maddox deffo the worse on the mic in this company.

:damn


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

alberto no heatooooo


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Del Rio is here hahahahaha


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Crap! He is about to face Khali!!:cuss:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> Great Khali incoming,....


This is what I was thinking.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

So all you have to do is butter up Vickie and get a try out hmmmm

"Takes notes"


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Here comes the fun police.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ADR. Wonder how many viewers this loses. Boring **** and span clean cut wrestler.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Am I having a stroke or did we just see this match on Friday?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh man, I wonder if Sin Cara is going to whip out a gun on Alberto again.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Somebody needs to deactivate the horn on all the rentals Del Rio Comes out in. He kills his own crowd reaction by drowning them out.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Del Rio gets so little heat he boos himself with the car horn


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

The crowd is non existent. It's actually dead.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Sin Cara should just get jobber entrances from now on. The crowd's apathy towards him is quite depressing.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Del Rio should have a custom car horn every week that just yells "HERE I FUCKING COME TO RUIN SHIT AND BORE YOU"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How many times is ADR going to beat Sin Cara.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So Ryback beating Maddox is being swept under the rug? Nice. That was like three weeks ago..


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Do people seriously find Maddox awesome? he's corny as fuck and his delivery is atrocious.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Listen to that overwhelming silence for Del Rio.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm being serious when I say that I have never known a superstar more BORING than ADR. Honestly, Creative do something with his fucking character!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ah, just what we need, a stale Smackdown matchup.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

A$AP said:


> The crowd is non existent. It's actually dead.


I think it's great.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Yay Sin Cara is back to his original colors


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

ugh Del Rio time for a piss break


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Brad Maddox is ratings killer.


fixed that. that guy is basura


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Battle of the Sound of Silence between these two.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That effortless banter.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Is there going to be a point to this match? I feel like Sin Cara/Mysterio as a team would be a better use for both guys than throwing them away in random matches against ADR who is equally as directionless.


----------



## jCallow (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow 100% silence for Sin Cara - as somebody else above said, genuinely depressing.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Maddox reminds me of someone on a TV show, I just can't think who.


niel kaferie white collar?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I wonder if we're having a Slammy Raw this year. It would have to be either next week or 12/17.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Takertheman said:


> Listen to that overwhelming silence for Del Rio.


They are in awe of him.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Am I having a stroke or did we just see this match on Friday?


It seems like we see this match every week.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Mfw sin caras getting in some ground offense. Haven't seen that in ages


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Del Rio-WWE's best crowd control weapon.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Not sure if crowd is japanese, or ADR is in the ring :hmm:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Do we know why Maddox even made it to TV in the first place, yet?

He never even wrestled on NXT..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The silence :StephenA Give us Barrett for fuck sake


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Del Rio must be the only wrestler who has the crowd lose interest during his entrance. People start out being mildly interested and when he finally gets to the ring everybody just don't give a fuck.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Blommen said:


> Do people seriously find Maddox awesome? he's corny as fuck and his delivery is atrocious.


YOU are corny as fuck. I bet you wouldn'd recognise true talent even if it was tattooed on your retina.
Maddox is miles ahead of shit like Ambrose and Seth rolling


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

And the fans go wild!


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Lawler is such a dogshit commentator. Pay attention to what's going on the ring, now one cares about your Christmas plans you piece of shit. :draper


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rio vs Cara? Well this is my cue; gonna' get myself a Sandwich


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

Why does Cole insist on over-accentuating the Sin in Sin Cara & make it sound like Scene. It sounds dumb & not luchadore in the slightest.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

dan the marino said:


> *Is there going to be a point to this match?* I feel like Sin Cara/Mysterio as a team would be a better use for both guys than throwing them away in random matches against ADR who is equally as directionless.












Vince wants that dinero


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> YOU are corny as fuck. I bet you wouldn'd recognise true talent even if it was tattooed on your retina.
> *Maddox is miles ahead of shit like Ambrose and Seth rolling*


OH SNAP! :shocked:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This match just reminded me that I had a sexual dream involving Ricardo Rodriguez a few nights ago


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

I love Del Rio but cue "dat 1 million viewer drop" for the quarter.fpalm


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Everybody shitting on Maddox on the mic but praising Dolph Ziggler :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Quick. Someone get Rosa out of Lawlers face. She's bad for her heart :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Rio vs Cara? Well this is my cue; gonna' get myself a Sandwich


This is diva match worthy piss break.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DwayneAustin said:


> *The silence* :StephenA *Give us Barrett* for fuck sake


so you like silence...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LKRocks said:


> YOU are corny as fuck. I bet you wouldn'd recognise true talent even if it was tattooed on your retina.
> Maddox is miles ahead of shit like Ambrose and Seth rolling


I've always liked Maddox, but that's just balderdash!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DwayneAustin said:


> The silence :StephenA Give us Barrett for fuck sake


*For more silence?*


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> YOU are corny as fuck. I bet you wouldn'd recognise true talent even if it was tattooed on your retina.
> Maddox is miles ahead of shit like Ambrose and Seth rolling


I'm not even going to dignify that with a retort. If you actually believe that shit you are a lost cause anyway.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

That kick looked brutal.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Can Del Rio just beat Sin Cara already? This is taking longer then usual and we all know how it's going to end


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay, so who's portraying Sin Cara this time?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Lawler is such a dogshit commentator. Pay attention to what's going on the ring, now one cares about your Christmas plans you piece of shit. :draper


:lmao A$AP is so aggro, I love it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

What did Ambrose do in the show?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Did they actually cut to a commercial during that match............. yeah, cause that won't make more people tune out. My god WWE is so stupid sometimes.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

And then there's Cole who couldn't make anything sound legitimately exciting if his life depended on it.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

I wonder if Del Rio would be tempted to smack the arm bar on for real against the guy who pulled a gun on him like a bitch.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

This match could be worse..


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm not against Maddox, just wish he had won that Million Dollar Contract by ringout or DQ and had something to crow about week after week.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> This match just reminded me that I had a sexual dream involving Ricardo Rodriguez a few nights ago


Haven't we all? I personally can't get him out of my mind since that tuxedo match vs Santino. Dat bod...


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Punter said:


> What did Ambrose do in the show?


Kick steps 8*D


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Blommen said:


> Do people seriously find Maddox awesome? he's corny as fuck and his delivery is atrocious.


Yeah. He might just need some time but that was horrible. Nearing John Morrison levels of bad.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ricezilla said:


> Okay, so who's portraying Sin Cara this time?


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Still waiting to see Sin Cara debut La Mistica: http://youtu.be/Jt8qcOSEg-o


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Blommen said:


> I'm not even going to dignify that with a retort. If you actually believe that shit you are a lost cause anyway.


Don't worry about him. On an unrelated note, your sig made me lol.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

A$AP said:


> And then there's Cole who couldn't make anything sound legitimately exciting if his life depended on it.


Your posts tonight are more entertaining than Cole/Lawler's commentary and Alberto Del Rio combined


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> This match just reminded me that I had a sexual dream involving Ricardo Rodriguez a few nights ago


was he yelling your name the way he does when announcing Del Rios name?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Missed everything after Santino came. Whaf has happened since


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> Yeah. He might just need some time but that was horrible. *Nearing John Morrison levels of bad*.


We're never know how far old John boy could of gone thanks to a certain Mr. Cena. :cena2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Did they actually cut to a commercial during that match............. yeah, cause that won't make more people tune out. My god WWE is so stupid sometimes.


Usually production isn't the weak spot, but they have been odd tonight.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Marking out like a proper GEEK for The Hobbit.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Remember that story a few months back that Sin Cara or a friend of Caras pulled a gun on Del Rio in Mexico. It must be awesome to make that guy tap out once a month some years later.

I am of course assuming Del Rio wins, but the definition of insanity is assuming this match will be any different after the steady pattern they've developed.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

LKRocks said:


> YOU are corny as fuck. I bet you wouldn'd recognise true talent even if it was tattooed on your retina.
> Maddox is miles ahead of shit like Ambrose and Seth rolling


Dafuq?

unk2


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> The silence :StephenA Give us Barrett for fuck sake


lol you say that like Barrett gets big reactions or something. You're funny.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Turbo Man Prime said:


> Missed everything after Santino came. Whaf has happened since


Brad Maddox came back and the forums exploded


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Turbo Man Prime said:


> Missed everything after Santino came. Whaf has happened since


Nothing to talk about sadly.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Aww they interrupted commercials for Del Rio Vs. Cara? Fuckery.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Must Del Rio slap his fucking leg every damn time he does a kick? Del Rio must slap his leg like 30 times in one match. Its good for making a kick sound impactful but when you do it 20 to 30 times in one match it starts looking stupid.


----------



## wazo_1612 (Oct 10, 2012)

So would it be too obvious for Maddox vs Ryback with The Shield interfering


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Kick steps


Damn right.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Did I hear wrong, or did Cole say he likes to go to sleep with Ricardo talking him to sleep? I guess Cole's latent homosexuality has no limits.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> was he yelling your name the way he does when announcing Del Rios name?


Yes, and Del Rio's theme was playing as mood music.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Turbo Man Prime said:


> Missed everything after Santino came. Whaf has happened since


*Santino lost and then this is the next match. You've missed nothing.*


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I hope Del Rio unmasks Cara again tonight.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Tears of boredom right now.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

So, I am just tuning in for work. Did I miss Dean, Seth and that other guy?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I hate that Cole has become more heelish since King returned


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

I just figured out who the Brad Maddox character is, both physically and personality wise. He's Mac from "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia". When you think about it, everything he's done thus far is something Mac would have absolutely done.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Blommen said:


> I'm not even going to dignify that with a retort. If you actually believe that shit you are a lost cause anyway.


Yeah yeah, the truth hurts, you're sad I get it. Just watch the show. Ambrose might come back on. And botch again.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

man.... This crowd is about as lively as a sedated kitten on chloroform.


----------



## waterlol0 (Dec 4, 2012)

Lol'd


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

All the Barrett hate :terry1 there would probably still be no reaction but at least i'd be entertained :kobe2


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

IS THERE A HOLE IN THAT COSTUME? :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I took a piss, cleaned my cat's litter box and got a beer and this match is STILL ON. 

Fuck, I'm nearly in a coma.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Ryback will obviously be the opponent again. Then Cole will call him "Big Hungy" And I'll want to stab him in the esophagus with a fucking pencil like I do every week.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Asenath said:


> So, I am just tuning in for work. Did I miss Dean, Seth and that other guy?


*Yeah they were in the first segment...attacked Bryan and Kane again.*


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Del Rio is boring as fuck.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Asenath said:


> So, I am just tuning in for work. Did I miss Dean, Seth and that other guy?


yeah. they fucked with team hell no and beat them up


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The Hobbit comes out the same day I'm done my exams. Suck my dick bitches. Suck it hard.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol Jerry King.... "Literally"*


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Del Rio is gonna win.

durrr.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Yes, and Del Rio's theme was playing as mood music.


ADR's theme is boss status tho :jordan


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This match right here is the exact reason Raw is so horrible, pointless random matches involving guys that have nothing going on and no on cares about.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm all for long matches... but this is not one of those matchups that needed to be on TV, let alone for this long. I literally don't care who wins or loses. Del Rio will get his shot for no good reason and Sin Cara is.. well... Sin Cara. Nothing changes because of this match.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How is the crowd hot for this? Hottest crowd of the year.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Punter said:


> The Hobbit comes out the same day I'm done my exams. Suck my dick bitches. Suck it hard.


Who cares about the Hobbit


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Del Rio and Cara are putting on a pretty damn good match, but it isn't like they haven't wrestled before right WWE?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Tornado DDT is always a sight to see. They always look awesome. Good match from these 2.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

"DEL RIO JUST LITERALLY THREW SIN CARA."

Ya don't say? You senile old fuck.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Any Lucha Libre fans out there care to tell me how exactly this waste of space(Cara not ADR) managed to become the biggest box-office draw of modern mexican wrestling. I can imagine ADR being somewhat entertaining as a face but Cara is just awful. Can he cut a promo like a boss in spanish or something?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Sin Cara is working fucking stiff. This must be his way of getting back at Del Rio when there were reports that Del Rio didn't want him there :lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Has Sin Cara botched yet?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punter said:


> The Hobbit comes out the same day I'm done my exams. Suck my dick bitches. Suck it hard.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Yeah yeah, the truth hurts, you're sad I get it. Just watch the show. Ambrose might come back on. And botch again.


yeah, you're right. After all what does the accept and backing of management, a proven and almost unprecedented talent on the mic, and a good in ring style mean, when you can post youtube videos of Divas undressing


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

wazo_1612 said:


> So would it be too obvious for Maddox vs Ryback with The Shield interfering


I'm guessing this but with Khali


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Match in a vacuum is pretty good but between me not really caring about either one and the dozens of matches they've had together I can't really get into it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

dukenukem3do said:


> Who cares about the Hobbit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Smart movie goers


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

David Banner said:


> This match right here is the exact reason Raw is so horrible, pointless random matches involving guys that have nothing going on and no on cares about.


That's what happens when RAW is 3 hours.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Match is about to end. I expect Vince to open the third hour.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Good match.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I hate the cross arm breaker


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Pointless match which went on for far too long


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KramerDSP said:


> I just figured out who the Brad Maddox character is, both physically and personality wise. He's Mac from "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia". When you think about it, everything he's done thus far is something Mac would have absolutely done.


(Y)

This is how I'll always see him from now on. Thank you.


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

Del Rio is so boring.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Geez. I don't know whether to blame Del rio or my shitty sleep for dozing off during this. Holy shit this match lasted over 10 mins. Shocking really


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

To be honest, the match wasn't as bad as I thought.


Ricardo reaching puberty.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Scream as loud as you want Ricardo, still nobody is going to care about Del Rio.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Are they really thinking about Ziggler vs Cena for the money in the bank briefcase?


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

I feel like Cara has been told to pander to the crowd more. It doesn't seem natural.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dukenukem3do said:


> Who cares about the Hobbit


You will get assaulted by many hobbit fans probably


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

dukenukem3do said:


> Who cares about the Hobbit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


How dare you sir.


:banplz:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And that win did what for ADR? I mean... not like they haven't had a number of matches before. Just... pointless.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Too slow for a Rio-Face-Screenshot. 
It was epic.










Ahaha this instead. 
Right spot.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

dukenukem3do said:


> Who cares about the Hobbit


Virgins


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I was baking a bitchin vegan chocolate cake. I guess I didn't miss anything.


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow that ref was all up in rio like gtf off him!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I never thought I'd say this about a Sin Cara match...but that was a solid 3.5 star match.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"He still got a job"

:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

As Monsoon would've said (of Sin Cara in this instant), "He went to the well one too many times".

ADR sucks/blows/whatever.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Vinnie Mac.....is here!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> ADR's theme is boss status tho :jordan


It's absolutely fantastic during Caps games when they throw out burritos.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

That was a decent match. Hard to please all you clowns.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Del Rio Looking More Dangerous And Aggressive Than Ever Before!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I for one am shocked that Alberto Del Rio beat Sin Cara. Shocked.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

DA BOSS! :vince2

Firing Vickie? :yes


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

x78 said:


> Scream as loud as you want Ricardo, still nobody is going to care about Del Rio.


True


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

NO CHANCE!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Please Vince fire Vickie, and bring in someone else. Bet Johnny Ace reappears tonight.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

WWE trying desperatly to gain viewers for their third hour.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Vinn-o Mac


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So we actually getting Flair tonight?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Great Kahli vs. Brad Maddox will get a bigger reaction then Cara/ADR.

And that's funny because neither Kahli/Maddox should get TV Time.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:vince2
:vince3


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

Genetic Jack Hammertime!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Is Vince in charge or is HHH still? I forget who makes the decisions.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

He really needed him to say sir? Is he going evil McMahon again? Or maybe it's just the fact that if anyone ever tried to force me to say sir they'd get a fuck you instead.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Losing millions on linda's campgain made vince look 20 years older.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vince will reveal that he was banging Step...I mean AJ.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Is it me or does the cover of the Attitude Era DVD resemble the cover of The Beatles' Sgt. Pepper's Album?


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Vince still walking with that swagger.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

here he comes the senile old cunt


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Vince/Vickie Promo. 
Ric Flair to return as GM please


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Laryngitis to replace Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If Big Johnny returns tonight this will instantly become best raw of the year


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Is he bringing Flair out as perm GM?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Vince's money walk look forced. Hard to walk with that hard-on he definitely had thinking about what he was going to say about RYYYYBACCKKK.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Takertheman said:


> Is it me or does the cover of the Attitude Era DVD resemble the cover of The Beatles' Sgt. Pepper's Album?


Of course!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This is the best match between Cara and Del Rio. I thought it would be a typical 1-2 minute match with Del Rio winning, but the match turned out to be a really good one.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Incoming "YOU'RRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEE FIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDD"

Incoming Nature Boy


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Vince to address the Tyler Reks situation. 

JOHN IS A GUD BOY :vince


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Smart movie goers


Hobbit......smart?

People today........

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ric Flair?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Flair return please!!!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Could it be flair!!!??


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

PsychedelicStacey said:


> Vince still walking with that swagger.


nah hes got a bad case of the hemroids


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> He really needed him to say sir? Is he going evil McMahon again? Or maybe it's just the fact that if anyone ever tried to force me to say sir they'd get a fuck you instead.


Well thank god McDonald's is always hiring for the drive thru. You'll do fine.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:flair2 incoming 

*WOOOOOO*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Blue. said:


> As Monsoon would've said (of Sin Cara in this instant), "He went to the well one too many times".
> 
> ADR sucks/blows/whatever.


I miss monsoon....


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Me lady has finally fallen asleep so I can enjoy some more Wrasslin'

Missed anything decent? what did Vince say?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

RYBACK..... I AM YOUR FATHER..


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Turbo Man Prime said:


> Is Vince in charge or is HHH still? I forget who makes the decisions.


I'm guessing that Vince is in charge now since that Triple H disappeared after Summerslam.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are we supposed to forget that Vince was forced to step down and be replaced by Triple H? Its like they just said fuck it who remembers that anyways.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BigWillie54 said:


> Hobbit......smart?
> 
> People today........
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


Oh would you prefer Transformers?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

just read a report lauranaitis is backstage... has he appeared on raw yet?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Punter said:


> :flair2 incoming
> 
> *WOOOOOO*


Love the Signature


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Takertheman said:


> Is it me or does the cover of the Attitude Era DVD resemble the cover of The Beatles' Sgt. Pepper's Album?


That's that new album by Bieber right? Love the song Baby and As Long as you love me.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Laryngitis to replace Vickie Guerrero.


Laryngitis? Is that some disease? :lmao


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Hobbit is going to flop, it's the new star wars trilogy all over again.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Da Boss is coming :mark:


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

It will be Hornswoggle. 
Guy has experience you know..


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I wonder how exactly Del Rio would've figuratively thrown Sin Cara.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Hobbit is going to flop, it's the new star wars trilogy all over again.


Want to put a wager on that?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

So I'm a little – ok, a lot – late to the show tonight. I take it I didn't miss Vince?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> Love the Signature


Gotta respect one of the greatest of all time.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Hobbit is going to flop, it's the new star wars trilogy all over again.


How?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Turbo Man Prime said:


> Is Vince in charge or is HHH still? I forget who makes the decisions.


Well Vince said he'd give Maddox a contract if he beat Ryback, which he didn't.

...but Vickie is gonna give him a contract tonight regardless.

So, I have no fucking clue.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

let's get it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol lie detector test.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

Lie detector test???? LMAO


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

managing supervisor...


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Punter said:


> That's that new album by Bieber right? Love the song Baby and As Long as you love me.


Great to see people like yourself appreciate great music.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

It won't be Flair, y'all. If its anyone it'll be Johnny Ace. Imagine the heat when he walks out.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

oh god... please don't have Lauranitis take over from Vickie.... i will fucking puke if that's the case.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Flair possibility? unk


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SP103 said:


> Well thank god McDonald's is always hiring for the drive thru. You'll do fine.


Yeah, cause I totally haven't had a job before... don't assume shit. Maybe more people need to stop letting bosses walk over them and grow some fucking balls in life for once.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

When is Stryker going to just go join the porn business?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Here we go :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus is Vickie ever gonna get a theme song? How longs she been here now? 6, 7 years?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Please Bring back Mr. Entertainment


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Vince says there's a new GM, Laurinaitis comes out and accepts the job, Vince fakes him out and brings out Flair instead.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> I miss monsoon....


I miss him too. His interactions with Heenan were great, as was his misuse of the word "literally".


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Vinnie Mac :mark:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Dat Vince swag


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ok, there was a time when Vickie garnered legit heat. Now I just want her to get smashed in the fucking head with a shovel and never see her again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I love the :vince2 walk. :yes


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol at all the people thinking that Flair will return.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WALK THAT POWERWALK!*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's one of life's great ironies that no one in WWE can pronounce "WWE".


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> Great to see people like yourself appreciate great music.


Great to see people like yourself appreciate great wrestlers, such as that one in your sig.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

King, that is not a power walk. That is a STRUT.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dat oversized suit...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

virus21 said:


> How?


I hope I'm wrong...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I like how in kayfabe McMahon doesn't even bother to go to Raws.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Must be amazing to walk in sticky underwear like that.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

McMahon dyed his hair it looks like


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Shit. The WHOLE upper section is trapped off. God damnit. WWE used to FILL UP arenas less than 10 years ago. How can they be OK with crappy attendances like these?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Why fire Vicki, she's actually been playing things rather fairly running RAW.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

do it, boi


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

inbound ACE appearance....forums gunna fucking crash so hard when the whiny bitches complain that he's back.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Inb4 people bitch over no Flair or Big Johnny.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

semi-cumley?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Punter said:


> Great to see people like yourself appreciate great wrestlers, such as that one in your sig.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BE A STAR


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I maintain that Vince marches to the ring like a toddler with a full diaper...


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

RYYYYYBACKKK


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> *Yeah, cause I totally haven't had a job before*... don't assume shit. Maybe more people need to stop letting bosses walk over them and grow some fucking balls in life for once.


And that attitude is probably why you don't have one now. 
Please enjoy my tax money for your unemployment benefits. Yeah Obama. 

Anyhow-Vince. Aging like a turd in a porta-potty.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL @ THE CROWD NOT GIVING A FUCK :lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Briefcase on the line?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh no


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

briefcase on the line


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Spoiler alert: TLC match at TLC ppv


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh fuck. its for the case.... :fpalm


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

oh fuck.. here it comes.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

oh no...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

the McMahon voice


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh wow Dolph and Ziggler at TLC? my god i wonder if Cena can beat Dolph for a 3rd time!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Vince McMahon sounds like what I would think a digestive biscuit would sound like. Just so epic.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Fuck me, briefcase on the line in a ladder match. Ziggler's losing.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Vince is booking the ppv like he did Survivor Series.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Vince you motherfucker. Don't do it...


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> do it, boi


please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't, please don't,


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

If Ziggler loses the briefcase to Cena I swear to fucking god I will not watch this utter dog shit ever again.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

NO DISQUALIFICATION PPV coming 2013


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

there goes the shit!! Cena mitb winner! Cena-rock 2 wm!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ANOTHER SHOCKER THE MATCH IS FOR THE BRIEFCASE HOW DID THEY EVER THINK OF THIS


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Briefcase on the line. Fuck this company. Cena is winning. Same old shite


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL, yep.

That Stip.

We all knew it..


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh I was right, ah fuck...


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

They're going to make Dolph put up his case, aren't they?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao sit yo ass down Vickie. You're not built for this


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

Here comes the announcement that Ziggler is losing his case so the status quo can remain, ugh!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Fuck me, briefcase on the line in a ladder match. Ziggler's losing.


No he's not.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It's not a No DQ PPV. That's coming next year :lmao


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

oh ffs he's putting the briefcase on the line


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

I can't believe what I am hearing right now LOL.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

FUCKKK MY LIFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

InB4ZigglersMITBWinGetsBuried


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

BOO THIS MAN!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If cena wins the fucking briefcase........


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

WHOA MY GOD DON'T TELL ME.... JOHN CENAS TAKING HIS BRIEFCASE GOD NO THE FUCKERY


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

crowd is no selling this shit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AJ on a playground pole match.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ziggler's getting fucked over :lmao.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

FUCK YOU VINCE! YOU KNOW ZIGGLER WILL LOSE THAT I AM SO MAD RIGHT NOW


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dolph is gonna lose the Briefcase lol


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Ziggler better cash in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

oh god.....vince you fucking son of a bitch....fpalm


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Shit PLEASE NOT THE BRIEFCASE!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Welp, Ziggler's screwed.

Cena to win, cashes in and beats Punk later that night?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> If Ziggler loses the briefcase to Cena I swear to fucking god I will not watch this utter dog shit ever again.


Cheer up mate, Cena is helping our cause.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Don't you fucking do it wwe, don't you fucking take that case from Ziggler!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

why is this match being made right now? Like shouldnt this feud have been handled with promo work between dolph and cena? WHY IS THE MATCHMAKING PROCESS TAKING PLACE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE FUCKING RING RIGHT NOW?!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck....Cena is gonna win the MITB briefcase. Like that motherfucker needs it


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh boy.. Goodbye ziggler


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:steebiej :steebiej :steebiej


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Dont you dare take the briefcase off Ziggler


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Please don't have Cena win over Ziggler, I'll stop watching Raw for a month if they do that!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

No....if Cena takes the briefcase...I'm going to rage...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fuck you Vince!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

What's sad is that McMahon thinks he's killing it right now.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Poor Zigs. He should cash in tonight just to screw with everyone


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Cena wins MITB case.

Rock beats Punk at RR.

Cena challenges Rock at WM and wins using his MITB case.

Sure that took a lot of work WWE.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Are you fucking serious?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

who tf here would ever say vickie looks good? fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What has Ziggler actually done to deserve the bullshit he's been put through the past 3 years?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Punter said:


> It's not a No DQ PPV. That's coming next year :lmao


All PPV's are ALL DP. You get raped both ways with having to pay for it and shitty quality.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Dolph's not dropping the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

rut ro!

Ziggles losing that case

:lmao @ her dismissing Vince


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

fuck off vince. dont make this match. dont let cena win.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Dismissed?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol brand split.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Wheres the shield to fuck this twat up?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Vince doesn't care Vickie is giving Maddox another chance at a contract?

Uhhh...

Vince is the CEO of the Company.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao oh dear lord.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ziggler should cash it in tonight for funzies.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> If Ziggler loses the briefcase to Cena I swear to fucking god I will not watch this utter dog shit ever again.


You be here that next monday like a crack fiend looking for his fix.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

This has to be Vince's worst character. What's the point in it? Just giving Cena and Ryback numerous opportunities at titles?

I miss Satan himself Vince.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This so bad...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *Yeah they were in the first segment...attacked Bryan and Kane again.*


Oh, darn. I missed it. Thanks.

That Bertie v. Sin Cara match was actually excellent. Color me surprised.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

No DQ PPV, Vince has got an idea.

So hypothetically Cena could win both MitB briefcases this year? Yeah, Cena is the ultimate underdog here!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"CRAP" :vince2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

:lmao Guys John Cena isn't winning. He's not entering the world heavyweight title picture, come on now.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So are they going to ignore that the briefcase is for the World Title? 

Or will Cena win the World Title, then challenge Rock, who wins the WWE title, to unify the title at Mania? 

OH FUCK


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> AJ on a playground pole match.


:lmao I'm crying.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Man if Cena actually does this he'll be a two time, two time briefcase wanker


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cena unifying the titles at WM29.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Uggh. Ziggy gonna lose DAT CASE to Cena and be perma-buried by it. 

Couldn't you just cash in the briefcase? Didn't Cena already lose his briefcase opportunity? But if matches end in DQ, doesn't he retain the briefcase?

So what was the point of having Cena win the briefcase if he will win it back again in a 1 on 1 ladder match?

And Punk will get stripped because he doesn't bring THA RATINGZ even though it doesn't make sense kayfabe?

This REEKS of Vinny Mac punishing Punk and Ziggler.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

FUCK YOU VINCE!!!! FUCK YOUR WRINKLED, STEROID-RIDDEN, SENILE OLD ASS AND THIS HORRIBLE FUCKING IDEA!!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this is really really cringeworthy....I'd rather papercut between my fingers than listen to this promo anymore.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is so fucking bad. :lmao


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

this is painful


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

lol vince being vince


best promo of the night poor ziggles


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why are they ruining everything that's good right now? :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

OH MY GOD


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Paul E vs Ryback?

WHAT?

:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

OMG :lmao

Vince just blew his load at the sound of RYYYYBACK! :lmao


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Ryback can't lift Heyman though :lmao


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh, fuck you, Vince.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, that was shit.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL. The crowd hates this. And so do I.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ziggler should case in on Smackdown this week.

He is so jobbing at MITB. LOL


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Werent those fucking matches.no DQ. So why should Punk be punished for interference. I do not get this shit, these Vince segments are awful.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Striker said:


> Cena wins MITB case.
> 
> Rock beats Punk at RR.
> 
> ...


Don't let Vince read this. One he finds out that people know his plan he'll pull a swerve and put Ryback in the main event.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here are some gif's to cheer everyone up right now after this announcement:


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

vince is the bearer of shit news. *prays for shield to beat the living shit out of him.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

MITB briefcase ladder match. Read this on the forums earlier. It's like WF users can read the future!!!


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

that was completely pointless.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Are.. ...

That didn't happen right? 
Come on.

But Vickie said "unfair" a thousand times...
THE SHIELD??? :mark:

:B


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Heyman and ziggler getting buried


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even Vince can't save Raw tonight.


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

Think we've reached a milestone in the amount of speaking botches in one show. jesus tap dancing christ


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cena is not winning. No way he's being drafted to Smackdown.

Unless he has a World Title unification match with Punk along the way :mark:

Sorry Dolph, if this is to happen I'm rooting for Cena.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I think we can make a botch reel of JUST cole's fuckups on raw lately. 

"DOLPHS MONEY IN THE BRIEFCASE!" :StephenA


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

I swear if Dolph loses his Briefcase I might really quit watching the WWE.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow the first hour of so really suckered me in and then half an hour ADR match and the Vinny Mac fuckery....

UGGGH. 

It hurts when you think it will be good and then the second hour is just shite. 

UGGGH.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

More atrocious shit.:lol

Tapping out.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

OH MY GOD WHERE THE FUCK IS JONNY ACE AND FLAIR 

:lmao


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

:cole1 Money in the briefcase


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Shield should be busy at the PPV... they'll have to wipe out Cena then do us all a favour and get rid of the cancerous injustice known as McMahon. Such bullshit...


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

No Flair again


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> :lmao Guys John Cena isn't winning. He's not entering the world heavyweight title picture, come on now.


Not unless they are thinking about doing a unification.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

John Cena will win the MITB Briefcase.

Cash in on the WHC.

Face The Rock at Wrestlemania to unify the belts.

Ryback wins the Rumble and is entered in the match as triple threat for the belt.

Ryback beats The Rock and John Cena to be the Undisputed Champion.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> :lmao Guys John Cena isn't winning. He's not entering the world heavyweight title picture, come on now.


Not unless they are thinking about doing a unification.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddox cameraman wearing a "Feed Me Ryback" shirt lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kayfabe wise if Brad Maddox loses, he'll just get another match for a contract.

How does Vince not care Vickie offered him this match to redeem himself?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

no Johnny? SMH










back to the Giants game


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Is the cameraman wearing a Ryback T-Shirt?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I've never been this mad at wwe. Ziggler will not and has no chance of winning that tlc match. Cena won his briefcase and lost it so now he gets another shot at the other case the fuck. Way to kill future talent and trying to make main eventers wwe.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Maddox and Rhodes would be fabulous in strait bait porn. Yeah I said it. Because it's true.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I feel like that's how a lot of their writers meetings work.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

THINK about this!! Cena vs Ryback at mania for the world title and orton wins rumble and goes against the rock in mania!!!!!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Why are u guys complaining? 

This is brilliant.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Also, in a kayfabe/storyline fashion, nobody has explained why McMahon has an on screen role, much less the capacity to book the main events of PPVs.

DAT FUGGERY.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ziggler = BURRRRRRRRREEEDDDDDD


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

So the briefcase will be going up a pole or dangling from the ceiling or something like that. Spiffy. Two ppvs in a row he's supposedly changed things on the fly; is Vince trying out his new character, Irritating Beginnings of Senility Old Guy? 

Oh, and a lie detector test? 'scuse me? Dear god, what have I missed tonight...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This show needs more....


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Even Vince can't save Raw tonight.


Vince hasn't been capable of saving Raw in 10 years. He's fucking horrible these days.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> So are they going to ignore that the briefcase is for the World Title?
> 
> Or will Cena win the World Title, then challenge Rock, who wins the WWE title, to unify the title at Mania?
> 
> OH FUCK


I doubt it. If Cena got the World Title, Rock's opponent would probably end up being Ryback, or more likely, Brock Lesnar.

I'd like to see Cena get the briefcase, win the world title, then lose it to Ziggler with the help of the Shield.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Fucking hell people, does it really need to be said again that Ziggler's briefcase is for the _World Heavyweight Championship_? Cena couldn't cash it in on Punk or Rock because they will be holding the WWE Championship. It's really not that hard.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Isn't Heyman not even technically under contract? The Ryback Heyman thing isn't going to happen, Heyman has NEVER taken bumps.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

So we get:










*PART 2?*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Paul Heyman vs Ryback? Really Vince? What a load of crap.


----------



## jCallow (Dec 4, 2012)

Maddox's camera man was wearing a Feed Me More shirt hahaha


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cena can only then win the WHC, they'll Unify them at WM


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Ziggler should cash it in tonight for funzies.


this'll be waiting for him as soon as his step through the curtain


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Brad Maddox is the spitting image of Mac from "It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia". The Mac character would absolutely want to become a professional wrestler and would do anything, include become a referee and low blow Ryback. He's full of delusions of grandeur and Maddox looks and acts almost exactly like him.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

So is there anything stopping Ziggler from cashing in the briefcase before the TLC PPV?


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

They should have the WHC match go on before Ziggler-Cena and have Ziggler cash in and win the title (thinking he gets out of the match), and then have the ladder match for the WHC. Have Ziggler win, and you just made another star. Naturally, none of this will happen.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

dan the marino said:


> Welp, Ziggler's screwed.
> 
> Cena to win, cashes in and beats Punk later that night?


Or on second thought, Punk gets beaten up this or next week, Ziggler in desperation cashes in and wins, then it's Cena vs Ziggler for the title at TLC. Cena wins there to fight Rock at Royal Rumble. 

Either way, fuck dirt.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

magusnova said:


> Not unless they are thinking about doing a unification.


Please, no. I love Cena, but this would make me dislike him.


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

No way is Cena winning. 2 options - 

1- The Shield attacks Cena during the match and Ziggler wins

2 - Ziggler cashes in on Show/Sheamus before his match with Cena


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Great Kahli vs. Brad Maddox.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> John Cena will win the MITB Briefcase.
> 
> Cash in on the WHC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Fuck Kid Rock!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

CamillePunk said:


> :lmao Guys John Cena isn't winning. He's not entering the world heavyweight title picture, come on now.


Unless they just say Cena can cash in on the WWE title. I know it's for the World Heavyweight Title, but they just had a segment where a guy who was relieved of his duties somehow has the power to force the Not-GM to make matches.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

No Flair
No Johnny
Cena getting a chance at the briefcase 
Vickie still has a job
Heyman's death next week 
:lelbron














:bron3


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> John Cena will win the MITB Briefcase.
> 
> Cash in on the WHC.
> 
> ...


"GODDAMIT, I LIIIIIIKE IT." :vince


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

You hear those crickets?


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

its stone cold obvious that ziggler will cash in before the match.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What on earth is he doing?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Inb4
























FEED. ME. MORE.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Maddox is thee worst. Why is he even on the main roster? He wasn't even anyone in the minors..


----------



## jCallow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ron Weasley I have no care for your view of christmas.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Maddox gets more heel heat than ADR and to do that at least one person in the crowd has to boo you.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

BEEF MODE.

Squash match incoming.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Brad Maddox = Brian Kendrick


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Also, in a kayfabe/storyline fashion, nobody has explained why McMahon has an on screen role, much less the capacity to book the main events of PPVs.
> 
> DAT FUGGERY.


Kayfabe/real......hes the owner....he does what ever he wants.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

fake kip up. lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Instead of insulting American troops with terrible music and a bad wrestling show WWE should just send beer and chicken wings.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I knew his opponent would be Orton. Squash!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Are they not going to mention Brad Maddox's failed attempt at getting a contract?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Cool...didnt expect that..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> John Cena will win the MITB Briefcase.
> 
> Cash in on the WHC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why will Heyman face Ryback?.. I thought Punk was telling the truth and had nothing to do with it all?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The hell is Maddox doing? That fucking entrance. I just can't.

Orton gives no fucks about who is in the ring. ZERO FUCKS


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Yay! I called it right!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

WUUUUUT :O


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Seriously, I want somebody to tell me how Vince McMahon was fired by the board of directors but now has the authority to book RRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYBACK matches and entire PPVs wholesale, just at his fucking senile whim? How is he kayfabe allowed to even have a hot mic in his hand on live television?

So the "I love you pop" Triple H thing meant nothing?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Maddox shouldn't have stole the baby oil.*


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

If Cena wins the briefcase, he will cash in on Punk. Sure it goes against the rules set by the WWE but it's the WWE so.....yeah.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

OH SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark:

THAT POP! THAT REACTION!

THAT RANDY ORTON!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

LMAO @ this match. Good luck, Brad.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Go Brad


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If Cena does win the briefcase from ziggler I will keep watching wwe until the royal rumble is over then I'm going to quit watching for a few years like i did back in 2007


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton probably just arrived to the arena with his illegitimate in one arm, his baby momma in the other and a cigarette in his mouth. He gives no fucks.

Influential :lmao


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

"He is the apex predator"

that shit gets on my nerves.

Might as well do that for everyone with a nickname

"He is the best in the world, CM Punk!"


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

YOU'RE GONNA BURN IN MY LIIIIIIIIGHT


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank god isn't Khali who is facing Brad Maddox.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

i'm torn.... on one hand i'd love to see more to the shield tonight, but on the other hand i don't want them to associated to a turd like Maddox. Assaulting Orton would be a huge statement, but it would link them to Maddox. #dilemma


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Move over Randy, there's a new Apex Predator in town, THE BRAD MADDOX!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Has any wrestler in history gotten better heat for saying fewer words than Orton?


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Mr.Irrelevant and still gets one of the best pops if not the best :L


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

You know that thread of butt stuff in Rants? I would bite Maddox's buns like a particularly inspired shark, given half the chance. Do want.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cena is not winning at TLC, Dolph has lost twice in a row to Cena to make people think Cena is definitely taking the briefcase, that way when he loses everyone will be shocked.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

There's Orton fellas.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

the Viper! *sigh*


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Lets hope the shield intervene and get Maddox a contract here


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

Cenas "injury" will flare back up and keep him from being able to climb the ladder. Ziggler goes over.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Incoming....Stoopid'.....Stoopid'!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

THE 2ND MOST BEAUTIFUL PERSON IN WWE HISTORY.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

inb4 :cole1 - "RKO.....OUT OF NOWHERE".


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


>


:lmao:lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

VINTAGE ORTON. There it is.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Orton woke up the crowd.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

the fuck is the point here? seriously....whats the fucking point?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Inb4 "Vintage Orton"


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

My god Maddox is so amazing. He is better than those vanilla indy clones.
Can't wait to see him again


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

the shield!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL, where they expect to break up that pinfall?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

OH SNAP!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Seriously what is the point? He got squashed twice?

The gawds are back! Do work, boys!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

more "injustice"

:kobe


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

well this show has taken a nose dive.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

This is how Randy got thrown into this.
Monday Morning, 10:36 AM, Vince and Randy on the phone.
V: wandy we ned u 
R: y u ned wandy
V: becuz u da wandy u big star but u not doin shat wandy u r usless
R: fuk vinman ok da wandy be there


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Shield working with Maddox?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shield jumping Orton? Pretty sure this will lead to a big WWE alliance.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh god, Maddox is involved.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Woahhh there Shield.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

YES! INJUSTICE! SHIELD THINGS!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

"Entertaining, great TV." It most likely lost 956,000 viewers.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"RANDALLLLL"


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Orton, da fuck you guys were late to the party...MADDOX SHOULD OF WON!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins..


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Good heat


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

MARK MARK MARK MARK


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

don't hurt him guys! you can get fired


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Is Maddox to the WWE thread what Devon is to the TNA thread?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

maddox is the next dolph ziggler of post-ziggler wwe.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Everybody called the Shield thing. The injustice being that Randy Orton was monstrously arrogant and disrespectful to other talent, frequently drunk and high on marijuana backstage and failed numerous drug tests yet is still in the company, right?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

random screaming. fake rage. not impressed.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

MOAR betdowns, dat camera angle... I've seen it somewhere.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

No-one helped him?

:lol why?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Those 3 guys look like truck drivers.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Rollins..


This gif is the highlight of my week :lmao


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Brad Maddox to join the Shield? or the Shield to help him get a job?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dean Ambrose looks perpetually high and/or drunk. How long until he gets strike 1 on the wellness policy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No sold it like a boss.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The injustice here was they had Maddox loose TWICE for a contract for no reason.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hm, clearly there is a connection. They hate people who have less hair than them.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Ambrose and Reigns screaming like the Ascension! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The Shield once again..


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Is Maddox to the WWE thread what Devon is to the TNA thread?


Don't even talk about the shoulder blocking GOAT in vain.


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

Randy's head bounced off the mat it looks like



STUPID STUPID STUPID!

:buried:buried:buried


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I knew from jump that it was going to be Punk/Maddox/Shield alliance. Probably lead to a big tag match. Ryback, Kane, Bryan, Orton, Cena? vs Punk, Maddox, Shield


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

who won?


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Why didn't they attack vince? That mitB ladder match was the biggest injustice on the show


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Is Ryback not on tonight?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

According to Cole this is not a standard Lie detector test. Miz wants the truth out of this one.


*facepalm


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Rollins..


splooge?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Maddox ftw. He makes those nobodies from the Shield bearable


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They really are going against the injustices out there... and yet the WWE paints them as the bad guys. For crying out loud... how many buillies have we seen as faces lately? Or Mcmahon screwing the heel repeatdely for no reason? Just amazes me how out of touch they are...


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Maddox sold like a champ & that beatdown on Randy was nice.

Keep it up Raw


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Miz TV would be better if it had a guest star.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> No sold it like a boss.


ZERO FUCKS GIVEN


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> Is Ryback not on tonight?


Hopefully not.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> No-one helped him?
> 
> :lol why?


Because Orton's been an ass to everybody?

And Orton beaten up due to Maddox not knowing who he was facing.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao at Orton no selling. 

Pretty badass beatdown though!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Orton just got up after LOL priceless


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Inb4 Maddox is the leader of The Shield.


:lelbron


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd get drunk with Ambrose and Maddox...

... hell I'd get drunk with anyone though.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why does Orton still have a job. What a waste.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Frank's Red Hot Shield.

Putting that shit on everything


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

2nd no sell of the night from a shield beat down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Punk will pass the test, Shield work for Heyman..


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Orton may actually be more boring than ADR.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> This gif is the highlight of my week :lmao


I once tried to not crack up while looking at it and I failed miserably. :lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Hera said:


> Miz TV would be better if it had a guest star.


In the case of the leader of The Shield, Punk...you are NOT the liar.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Just kidding guys, Maddox is the greatest of all time, but I like Ambrose too


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Because Orton's been an ass to everybody?
> 
> *And Orton beaten up due to Maddox not knowing who he was facing.*


DAT INJUSTICE!

:lelbron


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I once tried to not crack up while looking at it and I failed miserably. :lmao


Where is it from!? I need to see a full clip :lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> Punk will pass the test, Shield work for Heyman..


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheAverageGuy said:


> This is how Randy got thrown into this.
> Monday Morning, 10:36 AM, Vince and Randy on the phone.
> V: wandy we ned u
> R: y u ned wandy
> ...


Gold.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Vicki becoming AJ, losing control as GM.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Vickie is awesome today.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone think The Shield will jump the Lie Detector machine because it's unfair?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Heyman :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Those two so want to kiss.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler/Vicki breakup leads to Ziggler/AJ together at the PPV.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Dolph wants a new manager. Bring in Flair!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

now kiss


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dat staredown - WM29 book it.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Uhhhhhh


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That stare down was way too long, what the fuck :lmao :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ummm... wat


----------



## phluux (Apr 25, 2007)

Well that was awkward.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok...


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Longest stare down ever.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

That stare down made me uncomfortable...


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Have to say, I prefer Vickie feuding with Heyman over AJ.


And The Shield was back. No clue why these guys are randomly attacking folks but hey, why not? Gives them something to do, some shielding of um...er...whatever. I'm good with this anyway.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Side note: i want that punk poster.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Paul Heyman didn't have to say anything to be gold.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Those two so want to kiss.


*YEP.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And more fuckery on top of fuckery.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He's so meta.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Are WWE prepping a face turn for Vickie here?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

5 moves of doom mention.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh man anyone get the Taker and HHH staredown vive from Heyman and Vickie.

Night has been meh. punk and shield only good. A cena 5 moves of doom joke.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Paul E and Vickie? I could ship it. . .


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This just in, Vickie Guerrero is pregnant by glancing too long into Paul Heymans eyes.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

the Shield will hep Ziggler at TLC


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I want to choke Cena no joke


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Cena referencing the 5 moves of doom. Funny!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Ziggler ditches Vickie after TLC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Staredown with Heyman and Vickie.Segment was getting good till Cena ugh!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Dat whore screamin' again.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

cena trolling xD

best segment of the night


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Silence, peppered with Boring and Bullshit chants. Great thing for the third hour. I hope these ratings suck ass. They deserve it. Started off right with a red hot crowd and then THIS bullshit.

P.S. 
Cena showed up and got literally 17 pre-teens to mark for him. He talked about the MITB on the line and the crowd was a morgue. What an AWFUL third hour. Limping to the finish. Trash.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

by the way, you tools who think Cena is going to win the briefcase are retarded. Every last one of you. It's a WHC briefcase, theyre not going to put him in a program for the WHC right now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No title for Cena in over 16 months. Yeah it's about time he gets another reign fpalm


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

"ziggler forgetting the 5 moves of doom".....cenas growing on me


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck off, you politicking cunt.. Well pissed off at this twist,


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd watch a Heyman/Guerrero porno.... and not get as sick as I do when I see Brodus Clay in his wrestling gear.*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Thought those were condoms for a second


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

If Cena wins at this PPV, I'm going to need to take a break from WWE. It wouldn't be the first time I've been Cena'd out. He's just too much awful right now.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Bowties for her pussy?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LMAO at the kids arguing in the crowd with the guy that screamed "Cena sucks"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> And more fuckery on top of fuckery.


A sandwich of fuckery as it were


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

What the fuck is this angle.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What..the...fuck...?

Cena bows? Bows? Cena is fucking a preteen.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

COULDN'T care less, you dumb cunt.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Vicky found AJ's nipple covers.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Cena is color blind apparently.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Ziggler/Vicki breakup leads to Ziggler/AJ together at the PPV.


:agree: not mad at all

Vickie is just...:jaydamn


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

NoyK said:


> Thought those were condoms for a second


Me too. Just saw the caps at first.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Ziggler Claus said:


> by the way, you tools who think Cena is going to win the briefcase are retarded. Every last one of you. It's a WHC briefcase, theyre not going to put him in a program for the WHC right now.


The will if it leads to a him and Rock wrestlemania unification match.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

cole saying the booking doesn't make sense, it just gets better


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, I figured out a way out of the ladder match. Vicki is right. AJ is obsessed. Cena blows her off. She costs Cena the match.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

...man fuck this. -_-


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Jobber entrances for everyone!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just what I need. JOEY THE WILDCAT to save me from this shit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

TEDDY!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

This whole backstage segment was really awesome
Loved Heyman and Vickie just staring at each other.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler Claus said:


> by the way, you tools who think Cena is going to win the briefcase are retarded. Every last one of you. It's a WHC briefcase, theyre not going to put him in a program for the WHC right now.


Who said they'll put him in a program for the WHC Champion? All it takes is him to cash in and then unify that shit.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cena like his pussy fancy :cena:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

TAG TEAM MATCH


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

AJ helps Ziggler win. Calling it now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol when the fuck has AJ even whore bows?


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

How much are these writers paid? Never have people been paid so much for doing a shit job.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

tag team match playaaaaaaaaa


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Teddy GTFO, the tag match is already booked.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ah fuck. Tag match playa.
EDIT - What? Is Long on hardcore drugs?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tag team match, PLAYAS!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

tag team match holla holla holla

wait what?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ziggler Claus said:


> by the way, you tools who think Cena is going to win the briefcase are retarded. Every last one of you. It's a WHC briefcase, theyre not going to put him in a program for the WHC right now.


Like they wouldn't just not mention the WHC title stip for a few weeks and then let Cena cash in against The Rock anyway.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAS


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HEY PLAYA PLAYA


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh shit teddy. Sign of the apocalypse.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *I'd watch a Heyman/Guerrero porno.... and not get as sick as I do when I see Brodus Clay in his wrestling gear.*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Tag team match, that's why playa.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

TEDDY LONG TURNS HEEL ON TAG TEAMS MATCHES?!?!?!?!?

WHAT IS GOING ON


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Teddy just ruined a tag team match. He must be sick.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This Tag Match is now......


A TAG MATCH! HOLLA PLAYAS!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

BETRAYAL!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Fatal Four Way Match? What a combo breaker for Teddy Long.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Woah! Lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Teddy is about to make this tag team match...a *TAG TEAM MATCH*!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

TEDDY LONG UNMAKING A TAG MATCH...MIND BLOWN


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Holy fuck :O Teddy getting rid of a tag match? its like a parallel universe


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Laryngitis to replace Vickie Guerrero.





Ziggler Claus said:


> by the way, you tools who think Cena is going to win the briefcase are retarded. Every last one of you. It's a WHC briefcase, theyre not going to put him in a program for the WHC right now.


http://www.wrestlenewz.com/wrestlin...efcase-be-on-the-line-possible-raw-tag-match/
Read the last bit...


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Did I just hear this right? Teddy Long breaking up a tag team match?


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Whoa Teddy with dat swerve!!!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

LMAO!! DAT Teddy Swerve.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Is it opposite day?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Teddy Long, the softest working man in show business. He is 5 and a half feet of limp impotence in a size 90 suit. What an ass clown.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

TEDDY LONG CANCELLING A TAG TEAM MATCH?! 

UNIFYING THE TITLES?!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Teddy is stopping a tag team match?


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

Teddy Long disrupting a tag-match? Dafuq?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

FATAL FOUR WAY CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH PLAYA..


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

Bizarro Teddy Long in the house.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This has to be a running joke! :lmao:lmao

WHAT??? He UNDID a tag match??? Woah! Mind.........................blown!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't even know anymore.
Mr. MacMan. Every old black person says MacDonalds. True story.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WAIT WHAT Terry Long breaking up a "TAG MATCH"??


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

RAW ACTIVE VOTE.....PLAYA'!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

OMG, TEDDY BEIN' ANTI-TEDDY OMG OMG OMG!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Reversing a tag match? Bah Gawd.

Vote Cesaro, he needs a win.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Teddy going against da grain playa


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY SHIT WHAT A SWERVE


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Feed Me More Injustice. wow Antonio better not lose his title


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

TEDDY WHAT WHAT ARE YOU THINKING!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

What???? Teddy taking away a tag match?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Teddy Long just dismantled a tag match in favor of a Fatal 4 Way? This is fucking madness! What kind of twisted alternate dimension have we entered?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Teddy not making a tag match??? WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON???


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cesaro will retain


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK KIND OF BOOKING IS THIS???!!! 

I hate this fucking cunty show. I'm done after TLC. I have no desire to continue watching.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

teddy wandered to the stage instead of the bathroom woops


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Something will happen come Dec 21..Teddy breaking up a tag match suggests it.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Teddy long stopping a tag match. My world just got turned upside down!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

we just got mind fucked by T. Long.

changing FROM a tag match!!!

12/21/12 must be true


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Fatal Four way, oh shit's IT'S GOING DOWN, please put Kofi's on the line!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at Teddy Long. He's becoming UNPREDICTABLE.

I just hope JOEY THE WILDCAT wins.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Amber B said:


> What..the...fuck...?
> 
> Cena bows? Bows? Cena is fucking a preteen.


What won't he put his face or name on?


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

Hahaha great twist there


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

2012 really is the end if Teddy Long is unmaking a tag match holla holla Mayans


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Alternate reality where Teddy Long throws out tag team matches?


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Teddy just turned heel


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Funny how Booker is always gone, where the fuck is he exactly at during Raw?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Black_Power said:


> Whoa Teddy with dat swerve!!!


JYNX, buy me a Coke.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

mark out moment, best raw of the year.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

FUCK THIS BOOKING TEDDY UNDOING A TAG MATCH NO LOGIC IM DONE!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Teddy Long BREAKS UP a tag team match? 

Dec 21, 2012. It's really going to happen..


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Teddy GTFO, the tag match is already booked.


Teddy just tricked you!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

checkcola said:


> Ok, I figured out a way out of the ladder match. Vicki is right. AJ is obsessed. Cena blows her off. She costs Cena the match.


Lulz that's what everyone said she'd do during the Bryan/Punk fuckery. How did that end up?


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

wtf Teddy didn't make a tag team match.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Turbo Man Prime said:


> Feed Me More Injustice. wow Antonio better not lose his title


Yeah, he was actually getting over a bit with the USA chants.


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Teddy Long stopping a tag team match :lmao

That's genius. I love the way the writers use Teddy these days.


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

Thought there was going to be a title unification match, to get rid of the crappy US title. Oh well


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Legit most shocking moment of Raw 2012.

Forget Lesnar, Teddy Long just broke up a tag match.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

What the Fuck just happened!

Teddy stopped a tag match! I don't know what to believe any more!

Also disappointed, I thought he was gonna turn it into a Tornado Tag Match Playa! Holla Holla!

Also, who knows, Kofi to unite the midcard titles?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Those photo bows...I remember such things being a super special ridiculous bonus item part of my school photo packages back in elementary. Why the fuck are they on RAW???? Was that supposed to be funny?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I don't even know anymore.
> Mr. MacMan. Every old black person says MacDonalds. True story.


*Very true*
:lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

David Banner said:


> Funny how Booker is always gone, where the fuck is he exactly at during Raw?


He has to prepare managing the A Show tomorrow night.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Ziggler has ONLY ONE chance to win at TLC: AJ has to TURN HEEL. That''s it. They won't let him beat Cena by himself. No chance.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

David Banner said:


> Funny how Booker is always gone, where the fuck is he exactly at during Raw?


He's doing Spin-a-roonies backstage.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I gotta say though, this is intriguing.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The show started to pull itself out of the gutter... then suddenly the hand slipped in fell right back into the septic tank.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Teddy Long with the swerve that brings tears of happiness to my eyes.

Thank You Teddy. (Y)


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> JYNX, buy me a Coke.


Curse you slow ass internet connection!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck it, both... 10 min championship scramble..


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

"BAH GAWD KING!! HE'S BETRAYED TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA, ALONG WITH THE WWE UNIVERSE!!! THAT SUNNUVA BITCH!!"

Oh and everyone tweet guise...every vote counts! :hmm:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Antonio Cesaro is Rodrigo Palacio....


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Speaking of booking authority, now _Booker T's assistant on Smackdown_ changes_ RAW matches_ into matches for titles? What in *the blue HELL* is going on here?


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Cesaro either retains, or Cesaro loses and the Shield beats up R Truth and Kofi.

I have a good feeling they will have CM Punk "lie" tonight, and the Shield will interfere for Heyman next week. It won't make much real sense, but what does anymore?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> WHAT THE FUCK KIND OF BOOKING IS THIS???!!!
> 
> I hate this fucking cunty show. I'm done after TLC. I have no desire to continue watching.


See you in 3 weeks 
:ex:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Unlike the not humorous bows, I did appreciate Teddy stopping the tag team match. Nice.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Please let it be Cesaro. I need to see some beautiful uppercuts to take my mind off how dull this show has been so far.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

David Banner said:


> Funny how Booker is always gone, where the fuck is he exactly at during Raw?


Eating some wings and trying to 'holler at bitches'. That's what black people do when they avoid work.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Ziggler has ONLY ONE chance to win at TLC: AJ has to TURN HEEL. That''s it. They won't let him beat Cena by himself. No chance.


The other option is SHIELD and them stopping Cena because the briefcase being on the line is injustice.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> WHAT THE FUCK KIND OF BOOKING IS THIS???!!!
> 
> I hate this fucking cunty show. I'm done after TLC. I have no desire to continue watching.


See ya on the 17th.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Antonio Cesaro is Rodrigo Palacio....


More like Reina brah.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Speaking of booking authority, now _Booker T's assistant on Smackdown_ changes_ RAW main events_ into tag matches for titles? What in *the blue HELL* is going on here?



I saw that fail.

Lolololol


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Oh there's a fucking surprise... fpalm


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Kofi Kingston: the Brutus Beefcake of the 21st century?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What a shock. It's the heels belt.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Did they just stand there the whole time during the commercial break?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I feel racist because I want one of the white guys to win.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

checkcola said:


> The other option is SHIELD and them stopping Cena because the briefcase being on the line is injustice.


But then how do they get out of Punk losing the WWE title?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm gonna go ahead and say this is so far the best raw of the year. IMO Raw has been good the past couple of weeks but this week has been great from 8 till now.

Props to Creative Writing.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

DAT POPULARITY FOR CESARO.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This rigged ass poll.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

C'mon! Antonio!


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

This might be good for Cesaro.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Los Cesaro, fick sie in den Arsch!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

was anyone else hoping for a tie so they would both be on the line?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Well their goes the entertainment, go kill everyone Cesaro!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

In all fairness "US" is easier and quicker to text/vote/whatever than "intercontinental".


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TheF1BOB said:


> Teddy Long with the swerve that brings tears of happiness to my eyes.
> 
> Thank You Teddy. (Y)


Teddy Long must be drunk. Ain't no way he'd try to change a tag team match sober. Ain't no way.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

#WWEIC is trending here.

Dat rigged poll.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wait so if Kofi wins, they unify the U.S. and intercontinental titles or he just holds both.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

We should be seeing the Shield A LOT more in this show. There has been a boat load of Injustices tonight!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Of course. He's the heel. 

Ceasro's nipples is fucking scary. I bet his baby moms let him breast feed the baby.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AthenaMark said:


> Ziggler has ONLY ONE chance to win at TLC: AJ has to TURN HEEL. That''s it. They won't let him beat Cena by himself. No chance.


*The Shield... they aren't going to stand for that injustice. AJ isn't turning.*


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Blue. said:


> In all fairness "US" is easier and quicker to text/vote/whatever than "intercontinental".


 

IC vs US 


seems legit.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

USA title, a title from WCW.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cesaro sounds like the cookie monster.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Barrett :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Teddy was standing there the whole time?? With his music playing too:lmao:lmao

I still haven't figured out if they're punishing us or punishing Cena with putting him on every show.
We were on the brink of Cena being gone for months, and now he's being featured more than ever! :no: Ugh!

"I AHHHM DAAU UNITEED STAAHTES CHHAAMPIOHON!" What??:lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Most 12 year olds probably don't even know how to spell "Intercontinental", so it would be difficult for them to hashtag it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Punter said:


> Most 12 year olds probably don't even know how to spell "Intercontinental", so it would be difficult for them to hashtag it.


DEM CHRIS BROWN FANS unk2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No one in the crowd cares because no one remembers that they were tag team champions.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Americans don't want a European holding their title I guess

*eagerly awaiting Paul Blart x 3 attacking Kofi/Truth for the "injustice they've caused*

:shaq


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

At least we can see another beatdown from the evolved form Right to Censor.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's always been a sort of ill-fitting gimmick, but Barrett being in there with Cesaro really does make a mockery of his "striker" persona.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Will someone please put the brazzers logo on a picture of Heyman and Vickie staring each other down?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What if Lil Jimmy steals the pinfall?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


>


Holy shit at his nipples. What in the living fuck


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> No one in the crowd cares because no one remembers that they were tag team champions.


Team Blacks 4eva


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Kofi and Truth with dat ROH vibe


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol That was ugly.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

why wouldnt kofi just let truth pin him so they both have a title?


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

whoever called that last spot screwed up, it was pretty clear R Truth and Kofi had no clue what the hell to do, lol...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Holy shit. Cesaro has nipples like fine deli salami. Jesus, look at the size of those beef monsters. How do you say "pepperoni aereola" in Dutch?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Eating some wings and trying to 'holler at bitches'. That's what black people do when they avoid work.


All of a sudden I want chicken wings. Fuck.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT UPPERCUT.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

damn that was good


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Wait, hold the phone. Teddy didn't make a tag team match with 4 wrestlers standing in the ring? Who would've thunk it?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Cesaro you BEASTTTT


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Tiger Uppercut!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sweet european uppercut


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good match so far.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

GOD DAYUM DAT UPPERCUT


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KatKayson said:


> IC vs US
> 
> 
> seems legit.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That uppercut was so badass.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Cesaro & Kofi have a match on Main Event. Whats the point of this?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


>


this pic is so...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cesaro is gonna be big one day. Guy always has entertaining matches. Hope he doesnt lose the title.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Kofi should have lied down and let Truth pin him...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That looked... difficult to fake.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Holy shit at his nipples. What in the living fuck


it's called photoshop....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why don't Raw superstars appear on SD like SD superstars appear on Raw? why not just make it like the old days and have SD just be another show for Raw?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

ZackRyderMark said:


> why wouldnt kofi just let truth pin him so they both have a title?



WINNER!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i fucking LOVE cesaro uppercuts


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Kofi got knocked out.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

These commercial breaks during matches are really getting annoying. I can understand during the big main event matches but I don't remember them ever having this many during just about every match on the card.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> WHAT THE FUCK KIND OF BOOKING IS THIS???!!!
> 
> I hate this fucking cunty show. I'm done after TLC. I have no desire to continue watching.


You can't leave Jan to April is Wrestlemania months


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And the wonder why ratings suck... another commercial break.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Cesaro & Kofi have a match on Main Event. Whats the point of this?


To put over fucking talent. Stop complaining.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

WWE Logic..

AJ has something going on with Cena...gets the sack
Booker T doesn't show up to work..collecting cheques


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Cesaro reminds me of Sagat from Street Fighter with those Uppercuts. 










"TIGER UPPERCUT!"


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Lets face it, this was all of our reactions when we witnessed the overly large areola of Antonio Cesaro:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Koffi isn't gonna lay down for Truth... that's not how they play in Jamaica.*


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Few points...

What was the point of Vince showing up?
What is the point of Theodore Long?
What is the point if this match? 
How has John Cena earned a MITB shot?

What a load of crap.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Cesaro reminds me of Sagat from Street Fighter with those Uppercuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needs bigger nipples.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

james bond 007 cologne commercial... I want some now


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Holy shit at his nipples. What in the living fuck


In his defense, they're not always that big, he was lactating that day!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why does Spiderman always have to be a teenager in these movies? Man, how long have we trod that ground? Talk about him getting Gwen Stacy killed with whiplash, or Spiderman making deals with his universe's Satan, Mephisto. I want to see a movie with Spiderman about 35 years old. Everybody knows who he is, his life is dogshit, he's responsible directly or indirectly in the deaths of about 30 people and he's openly trucking with demons.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *Koffi isn't gonna lay down for Truth... that's not how they play in Jamaica.*


No. But JOEY would lay down for Truth because that is how they play in America.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mikey2690 said:


> Few points...
> 
> What was the point of Vince showing up?
> What is the point of Theodore Long?
> ...


Vince is an asshole


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I wanted a Big Swing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How does R Truh not smash his balls when doing that split?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

David Banner said:


> How does R Truh not smash his balls when doing that split?


Taped to his thigh, ya dig.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

"I Can Sit Here And Watch these Guys Pound Each Other All Night" Jerry Lawler :lmao


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

The King just said i can sit here and watch these guys pound each other all night..#closet


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn Cole does this every week. That is NOT a side slam.

Edit: Yes it is, my bad. I got carried away.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Why does Spiderman always have to be a teenager in these movies? Man, how long have we trod that ground? Talk about him getting Gwen Stacy killed with whiplash, or Spiderman making deals with his universe's Satan, Mephisto. I want to see a movie with Spiderman about 35 years old. Everybody knows who he is, his life is dogshit, he's responsible directly or indirectly in the deaths of about 30 people and he's openly trucking with demons.


Yeah, the new Spiderman sucks balls considering it's practically the same story they did 10 years ago. fpalm


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Not a bad match at all.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> No. But JOEY would lay down for Truth because that is how they play in America.


Not to mention, even with his current theme, didn't they change his home country to Ghana? He's lost that stupid fake jamaican accent as well.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Lawler could watch those guys pound each other all night.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This thread is cracking me up hard! All these black references and gifs are killing me! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That side slam should be Barrett's finisher as it's far better then Wasteland and that elbow.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

pound each other lol night LOL


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Taped to his thigh, ya dig.


mangina


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

King: I could watch these guys pound each other all night


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Man why do males even have nipples? They're so useless.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Can see a great feud.. Barrett and Cesaro.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

XD I just noticed the "#WashRags" sign


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SPCDRI said:


> Why does Spiderman always have to be a teenager in these movies? Man, how long have we trod that ground? Talk about him getting Gwen Stacy killed with whiplash, or Spiderman making deals with his universe's Satan, Mephisto. I want to see a movie with Spiderman about 35 years old. Everybody knows who he is, his life is dogshit, he's responsible directly or indirectly in the deaths of about 30 people and he's openly trucking with demons.


I want to see the movie adaptation of Spider-Man: Reign where Peter gives MJ cancer because of his radioactive spider semen.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> This thread is cracking me up hard! All these black references and gifs are killing me! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Modern said:


> "I Can Sit Here And Watch these Guys Pound Each Other All Night" Jerry Lawler :lmao


*Good ol Jerry King. Wrestling... not gay at all.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

R Truth is slowly getting better in the ring. 

As he's like a smelly dog turd that's now a slightly less wet smelly dog turd.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

What's with the obsession with Cesaros nips? Kinda unsettling how much attention they're getting..


----------



## jCallow (Dec 4, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> james bond 007 cologne commercial... I want some now


Ive got some, Dat Smell.


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

Good match so far but I just can't get into Barrett. I want to like him because of his gimmick & natural charisma but as a worker & talker he just bores me.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That classic spot.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

CESARO WITH DAT HEADBUTT CRAWL


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

They use that spot way too much


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Cesaro with the headbutt like JYD


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

waterslide!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

This match is epic!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Dat flying headbutt


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good match so far.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Great match. The crowd is killing it though.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

How does Teddy have power to make this match on Raw again? Its been a pretty good match unless Antonio loses.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This match is pretty good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Something about Cesaro makes me thirsty for milk


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DAT WILDCAT


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

who calls kingston the wildcat, cole? WHO?!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

jCallow said:


> Ive got some, Dat Smell.


007 scent?? 

GUN OIL, DEATH & WET GUSSETS....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JOEY IS RUNNING WILD.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No one calls him the Wildcat except for you, Cole.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Shut up, Cole. Absolutely no one calls Kofi "The Wildcat."


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Another Cole botch!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The wildcat?!? Kofi turn into Chris Harris?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"That's why they call Kofi the WILDCAT!"

Who fuckin' calls him that? Who?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Cole: "Kofi is closing in on the Intercontinental Title." It's the US Title you fucking idiot


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good match. Cesaro is a fucking beast, just needs a manager like Heyman to fully put him over.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Something about Cesaro makes me thirsty for milk


_You Motorboating Son Of A BITCH!_ :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cesaro :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

F'ck yea!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome spot. Great match (Y)


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cesaro is fucking badass!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Best match in MONTHS


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Man why do males even have nipples? They're so useless.


Not necessarily "you can milk anything with nipples".


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great match. All men did extremely well.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Barrets finisher is shit..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fucking class from Cesaro. Push this man.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Daaaaaaaaaat was beautiful.


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

I like Cesaro, but his theme is total trash.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice match.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Cesaro :mark:


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Cesaro is awesome


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Meh. I actually wanted Ceasro to lose his title, to Kofi mainly. Good match anyway.


----------



## jCallow (Dec 4, 2012)

Cesaro was a good half second or more delayed with that headbutt crawling save, wildcat should be banned. NO COLE.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Dat strength.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


>


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank god Cesaro won.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

What an awesome finish. Great match there


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Nothin like a full on cock grab to finish a decent matchup


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I think im gonna be a mark for Antonio Cesaro. The guy is raw power and man do I enjoy his matches.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Antonio Cesaro is impressing me, week after week.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

That was pretty damn awesome.

Cesaro is still the man. Main event waiting to happen.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Why didn't Cesaro lose... He's boring.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Dat deadlift


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Great match, Cesaro is doing a lot for the US Title.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Not a bad match... but yet again just pointless. There was no reason for it to be that other than an arbitrary swerve...


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Cesaro is fucking awesome.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hot damn, that was such a fun match.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I like Cesaro and everything but that's almost ringing the death knell for the IC Title tbh. Time to give it to Rhodes again..


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

wow that dead lift of Kofi was crazy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just saw a Victoria Secret fashion show commercial. Advertises as the sexiest show in the world= Has Justin Bieber perform


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

GOOD LORD CLAUDIO, FROM A SUPLEX TO THE GOTCH, wow!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow. 

What's that finisher called by Cesaro? Junk Grabber?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You da man, Claudio.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Vince wants people to have animal nicknames. They test well with preteens. Seriously, that is the reason.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


>


:lmao I'm black, so I'm loving it!
That gif is hilarious though!:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Match of the night for sure. I liked Del Rio v. Sin Cara aswell, but the fatal 4 way was way better.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Man why do males even have nipples? They're so useless.


Males have nipples because, in the womb, all babies are female.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> Barrets finisher is shit..


It'd be a pretty good leadup to a finisher or an alternate finisher (like Taker/Kanes choke slam vs. Tombstone).


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Wanted Antonio to win the IC title so he can hold both while Wade doesn't have to relegate himself to an IC title feud. Don't care about Kofi or Truth. Oh well. At least Antonio looked good and the US title went over a bit.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Cesaro is da new IWC pet when Phil loses to Dwayne.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Liked that match. 

Cesaro is getting more comfortable in his role. He's making that rugby nonsense work, somehow. Maybe it helps that he's good for awesome matches so you don't notice the character so much.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This can be either great, or absolute fuckery.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

And he still can't get over to save his fucking life.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> :lmao I'm black, so I'm loving it!


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

For the lie detector test...

Punk passes questions about the Shield and Brad Maddox, fails a different question (maybe about Heyman or something) and that is used to justify Heyman's match next week, which involves interference by the Shield.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn Cesaro has POWER. Gotta say he has been very impressive in the ring. Would like to see where a guy like heyman could take him


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Males have nipples because when your dick is being worked somehow, a little nipple play is AMAZING.

Right? Who is with me, fellas?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cesaro Vs. Kofi on Main Event-Kofi has to win his balls back.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm a fan of Cesaro just for that uppercut


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Didn't that movie just come out like last month:lmao:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Man why do males even have nipples? They're so useless.


*It's because all fetuses start out as female. *:side:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Some of y'all have to take a break from being a smark and just be entertained like you used to be as a kid. Goddamn smh.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

SPCDRI said:


> Males have nipples because when your dick is being worked somehow, a little nipple play is AMAZING.
> 
> Right? Who is with me, fellas?


Honestly, yes.

I'll admit it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I think I'll pass on Miz-Punk segment. Off to watch _Person of Interest_.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Man, lie detector main event. This is like a 3 hour really bad Maury episode. At least he showed sexy trannies sometimes.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Males have nipples because when your dick is being worked somehow, a little nipple play is AMAZING.
> 
> Right? Who is with me, fellas?


nipple-play for the win Brokémon.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

On the topic of Cesaro, last week I really liked his work with Sheamus, and this week he was a machine in the fatal four way. I still don't find anything interesting about him in regards to his character and mic work and thus I'm not a full fan yet, but I like his in-ring style and I'm going to look forward to his matches each week.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cesaro is like a custom-built perfect answer to every prejudice people on here could ever hold against indy wrestlers.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Males have nipples because when your dick is being worked somehow, a little nipple play is AMAZING.
> 
> Right? Who is with me, fellas?


Only if you get a prostate exam at the same time..


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ryback and The Shield are going to interfere somehow.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


>


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Triple Threat matches, Fatal Four-Ways, Elimination Chamber matches... can't really say they're unpredictable and exciting when the champion usually manages to retain 99% of the time.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Males have nipples because when your dick is being worked somehow, a little nipple play is AMAZING.
> 
> Right? Who is with me, fellas?


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

wtf is the big deal about his nipples? men have them, relax, are you all teenagers or something?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not complaining. I'm a male and I like sucking my nipples.

I mean what? :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'll say this about Cesaro... at least they are letting him win without cheating. Finally have one non monster heel just being legit great. Course, the moment he steps up to the main event scene I doubt that will stay the same......


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Did SmackDown have a theme song change? It sounds nice. What is it?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Orton vs Barrett on Smackdown for the 37th time in 39 weeks.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Ryback and The Shield are going to interfere somehow.


Maybe have the test result be inconclusive after it is interrupted, leaving it open to question?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton/Barrett AGAIN.:lol

WOW WWE. Just admit you have depth issues.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Punter said:


> I'm not complaining. I'm a male and I like sucking my nipples.
> 
> I mean what? :side:



They actually reach?

*Insert fatty joke here* 8*D


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Barrett vs. Orton AGAIN!?

Fucking wow. :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

TEAM NIPPLE PLAY! Next Survivor Series, we comin' fo you, *******.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Orton/Barrett for the 500th time on Smackdown! Friday LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Orton vs. Barrett _again_. No fresh matchups at all.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Against the uuuuuuuh...Wade Barrett

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Ah Orton vs Barrett again on SD. Yawwwwwwwn


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Punter said:


> I'm not complaining. I'm a male and I like sucking my nipples.
> 
> I mean what? :side:


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Orton vs Barrett for the 9858733 time. fpalm


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh yay, Barrett jobbing to Orton again.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Barrett and Orton....AGAIN???? Wow.....what's that, match #230?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punter said:


> I'm not complaining. I'm a male and I like sucking my nipples.
> 
> I mean what? :side:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh come on WWE. Orton vs Barrett for the fucking 1000th time? Who cares about this match?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

They've rigged the lie detector so it shows Punk as lying even though he has nothing to do with it. INJUSTICE. Enter The Shield. Enter Ryback.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This main event has the potential to be pretty stupid, but nevertheless this has been one of the best RAWs in a LONG time. Everything but the Vickie/Vince segment was at the very least okay.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Lawler's shirt is comically bad this evening


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

NoyK said:


> They actually reach?
> 
> *Insert fatty joke here* 8*D


Or just a long tongue :cheer


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Miz in the final segment of the show makes me happy.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Lets just make the rest of this thread about male nipple play.

LIE DETECTOR TEST: Your GF sucking and working your nipples, great thing or greatest thing?


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

THE Wade Barrett


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Miz. Cunt.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Ziggler is going to take plenty of bumps off of that Ladder at TLC, besides Cena doesn't wanna get hurt wahhhhh...


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Fucking trainwreck of a segment this...


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

This is already terrible! :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

STOP PRONOUNCING GUILFORD COUNTY WRONG

FUCK


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz is a disgusting virus that needs to be taken care of.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Is Miz trying to be a face?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

This crowd doesn't give a shit about Miz.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

They are really trying to push Miz as a face down our throats aren't they? Like a date with Randy Orton this is.

Shut the fuck up Miz.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Punter said:


> Or just a long tongue :cheer


Gene Simmons, is that you? :lol


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Punter said:


> Or just a long tongue :cheer


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Miz is even more cheesy and annoying as a face.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Does it matter if Maddox and The Shield helped him win. It wasnt cheating since they were both No DQ. What is the point of this.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

so he's saying Maury is a good talk show?

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What a terrible way to end the show.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This is going to turn into some fuck. Sheriff's department is a part of the Shield.. Then Vic, Shane and Lem come out and beat up Miz.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Can't we just have a 12-year old girl come to the ring and kick Miz in the testicles instead of this?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Miz. Cunt.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

main event lie detector test...what in the fuck?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

When is something bad going to happen to Lawler again? Get JR and JBL back out there, fuck.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Punter said:


> Did SmackDown have a theme song change? It sounds nice. What is it?


Born 2 Run


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Just stop trying to say words, Lawler. Just...stop.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

No, AJ isn't the father.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm already tired of face Miz.

This will be terrible, hopefully punk and heyman can save it from being horrible


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"CM Punk, have you had sex with every Diva on the roster, to inclue Vickie and Mae Young..."

"_Noooooooo...._"


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Miz is trying too hard for pops. Miz can talk but I don't want him to go down the cheese route like Cena and Sheamus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Blommen said:


> Can't we just have a 12-year old girl come to the ring and kick Miz in the testicles instead of this?


No because then Rey Mysterio and Jerry Lawler would fight to see who got to take her home.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Ziggler Claus said:


> main event lie detector test...what in the fuck?


Ryback hasn't appeared yet...soooo.....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz. Owned.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Blommen said:


> Can't we just have a 12-year old girl come to the ring and kick Miz in the testicles instead of this?


I think AJ's done for the night.

(Boom.)

(Nailed it.)


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol Punk is out babyfacing Miz


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Heyman saving the segment incoming


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Punk might make this work for him, best in the world at beating lie detector tests lol.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

This whole thing will make Botchamania


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Why not just have Truth hit Punk with the Lie Detector


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

dan the marino said:


> This main event has the potential to be pretty stupid, but nevertheless this has been one of the best RAWs in a LONG time. Everything but the Vickie/Vince segment was at the very least okay.


I kind of agree, I'm not in a near coma right now like I am at the end of Raw most weeks. Then again, I skipped Del Rio/Cara.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Miz. Owned.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Hey Punk. The 2 for 1 Suits deals at Mens Warehouse are good deals.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

damn miz sucks


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao Punk


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk :lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> No because then Rey Mysterio and Jerry Lawler would fight to see who got to take her home.


:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Miz hyping his own joke


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk's burying Miz.

Seriously.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

didn't pay attention in wrestling school :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I want to shoot myself

Punk's making this entertaining though


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:loll


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz and Punk talking reckless to each other.:lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Punk is giving no fucks about this segment lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fuck you both. Fuck this town. Fuck this show. Fuck this company.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Punk made Miz look like a chump.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

miz pulls the moma joke after getting beried


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LMAO...god damnit he made a mom joke work


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Ohhh lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

No, but your mom does. OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

Miz and Punk HATE eachother! Wow


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Miz ok u suck. Ur mom does :lmao what a childish comeback


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao Your momma joke.

Miz wins this round.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Miz has been berried


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Miz went off script there, no question.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

What Miz, saying your momma sucks.Time to take off the gloves Punk!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey fucker, I passed my Army test great...

"Have you ever used illegal drugs?"

"No."


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> I kind of agree, I'm not in a near coma right now like I am at the end of Raw most weeks. Then again, I skipped Del Rio/Cara.


I thought that was actually a pretty good match.

But yeah as expected this is quickly becoming a train wreck. CM Punk has a few good lines in there and Miz is trying hard but the crowd is just no-selling this.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah, Miz couldn't think of a come back so he had to go with a momma joke? Can't hang with Punk.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey guys. It could be worse. It could be this:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Punk is the only reason this is good right now...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bullshit, it's Phil Brooks. RIGGED LIE DETECTOR!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Miz sucks, am I telling the truth?
Greensboro's a dump, am I telling the truth?

:lmao


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

What's your name...CM Punk...fpalm


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

The Botchmaster Phil talking about wrestling school fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rigged Lie Detector. THE SHIELD COMING FOR YOU *****


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Orton vs Barrett as the main event on SD? This is why Smackdown is the best wrestling show on TV. A bitter rivalry as the main event! :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Exactly how is that connected to the titantron?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

why is he embarrassed about his head being shaved? ITS FUCKING SHAVED RIGHT NOW!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought that was at wrestlemania.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

You can tell these two genuinely hate each other 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Miz going the Cena route to get cheers from the kiddies :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ziggler Claus said:


> why is he embarrassed about his head being shaved? ITS FUCKING SHAVED RIGHT NOW!


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

OOhhh


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Miz needs to work on his babyface gimmick


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

:lmao Crowd is dead.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> The Botchmaster Phil talking about wrestling school fpalm


someone doesnt understand what a botch is?



miz please go away stop trying to be reverent


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Boy, CM Punk is pretty butthurt


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok that was bad.
This is bad.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

More reckless talk from Punk. Awesome.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Punk is killing me right now :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

OH SHIT


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk really hates Miz


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, Miz knows that WM27 fact pisses off Punk, he bitched about it a fair bit on the DVD.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Paul is the Walrus!!!! John was right...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If a sniper shot Miz in the head right now I'd give them a standing ovation.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow. This is snarky.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Love Punk's reactions in this... when he starts letting that anger out it works.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

miz trying not to get dat pipe bomb


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

an opinion question on a lie detector test...:StephenA


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

LAWD this dumbass segment


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

IT'S AN OPINION YOU IDIOT.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Miz could definitely be a Rock-type guy. He needs some work as a face, but he could pull it off.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

This is terrible.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Your WWE champion ladies and gentlemen, can't even be professional.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha. Miz as "bad cop" is the worst thing I've ever seen.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> Love Punk's reactions in this... when he starts letting that anger out it works.


Yeah. This two could work a great feud. They've already got emotion going between them and this is just some stupid little segment.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Miz using his big boy voice now.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

:lmao this is killing me


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Miz is terrible here


----------



## waterlol0 (Dec 4, 2012)

the shield is getting annoying


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


>


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to abrown0718 again.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Funny how Miz avoids it everytime Punk makes a good point about him.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'm getting tired of their shtick already.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

THE SHIELD TO SAVE THIS FUCKERY!


"FEED. ME. MORE." in 3...2....1


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

What a surprise


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Miz and punk (mostly punks) banter is keeping this from reaching...oh shit shield attack on the Moz


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, the shield showed up. I didn't see this coming.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk was just completely burying Miz there. Wow.....:lmao:lmao

Dat Shield!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

whoever said the shield was gonna attack the lie detector, you're right. fuck this show


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Miz will be the 5th guy when they do a big Raw tag match against Punk/Maddox/Shield.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The Shield saving us!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

how's that arm, Kane? Last person I'd think would no-sell


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

These fucking idiots nearly broke Miz's neck on the bottom rope.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Where's fucking Ryback FEED ME MORE CMON DAMNIT


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Ryback now needs to rescue Kane like a damsel in distress.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Poor Jerry having to sit and face a titantron full of something resembling a heart monitor.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

David Banner said:


> Exactly how is that connected to the titantron?


It's a conspiracy!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Ambroses hair *faints*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

In a battle of words Punk would massacre Miz. Him saying ur momma was cringe worthy. Punk was entertaining in the segment.

oh God Ryback to destroy the Shield.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow that chant and pop for ryback.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Not a bad pop for DA RYBACK


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

WTF LEAVE MIZ ALONE YOU FUCKING CUNTS!!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why doesn't the rest of the roster help here? Why would 70 people be dictated to by 3 green rookies by WWE standards and status? Just on principle 30 people should be beating them into a pulp.

I know this is a staple wrestling bit, but it needs to go away. This is a terrible and nonsensical angle.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I wish they'd stop using Kane and Bryan as the face jobbers who keep running out only to get beat up anyway by the new guys.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Ryback and Team Hell No wrecking shop...I like this,


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

6 man tag at tlc


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao here come the Ambrose marks...i can see it now

"AMBROSE BURIED ALREADY" fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cole just can't say Ambrose correctly can he?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"The Shield destroying MizTV" possibly the greatest sentence ever spoken


RYBACK :mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

well RIP The Shield. you guys had a nice run.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Ambruce? :lmao


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

DAT POSE


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Punk showing them' muscles.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Ryback is getting great pops


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Punk was just completely burying Miz there. Wow.....:lmao:lmao
> 
> Dat Shield!


Well, the jokes on Punk. He got what he wanted, WWE Champ, show centered around him, no one is watching. 

Not a fan of Butthurt Punk.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Kane used to go through, like, ten guys at once. This is sad. He can't even take out three dudes now.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

now I know vince just wants to get rid of the IWC :lmao they fed ambrose to ryback


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk never flex ever again :lmao
Silly boy.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Ryback is just the worst. He's like anti-entertainment.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OH SHIT SON


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

punk saying goodbye during the ryback finisher xD
He just doesn't give a shit anymore


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Put him trough a table!


----------



## waterlol0 (Dec 4, 2012)

Cya shield
CYA PUNK


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn that chair shot looked like it hurt.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

FEED ME PUNK :mark: FUCKING GOD RYBACK KILL HIM


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That segment went stupid fast... Punk is afraid of Ryback nonsense then the shield getting cleared from the ring and then that... Fuck this company. So tired of this shitty booking. The heels are never a real threat to anything. So interesting... yay... whoopee... and yeah, I'm getting to the completely fed up with this bullshit level. At least if Ryback wins TLC I can easily turn this shit off for good.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Michael Cole fucking hates Ambrose LOL.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh.... is this how it's going to close out Raw?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Somewhere Vince is just shooting off in the back like a machine gun.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Dat shot by Ryback


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Punk waving :busta


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Yawn.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:mark: 

Feed. Me. More.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*KILLED HIM!*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Everything from the Shield coming in, to Daniel Bryan and Kane coming out, to Ryback making the save, to Punk celebrating only to have Ryback return and beat the hell out of him was well done . The actual lie-detector itself was nothing but Punk burying the Miz, which was pretty annoying. You're WWE champion, Punk get over it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The very rare P Bomb, through a table nonetheless. 

Goddamn, Vince just splooged again over *RYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYBAKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice ending. I'm surprised Punk went through the table. I thought he'd escape.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

An overdue destruction of the big mouthed heel champ.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

That fucking "feed me more" chant is quite possibly the most annoying thing in wrestling history. There are literally no words for how much I despise this one trick pony, rip off, twat.

Fuck off Ryback you talentless prick.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

so if we do the math...Punk looks strong next week, then Ryback wins the title at TLC, right? God, I hope thatsnot how the WWE thinks.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll give credit where it's due. That was a nice beatdown Ryback put on Punk.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That was a great episode of Raw.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

First hour of raw was good... then it just really spiraled out of control back to the same boring bullshit we've been fed. Heel is just a weak coward afraid of the big bad face. Whoopdee fucking doo....


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Not gonna watch raw again for a while, the "wwe universe" can go fuck themselves. Kudos for punk for being entertaining.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So he didnt show up for all the other Shield beatdowns huh. Guess they figured not to have him talk. Below average Raw. Crowd sucked, if Ryback is standing behind Punk I would have thought the crowd would be going nuts instead they were quiet.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed the show here with tons of pics:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/12/wwe-monday-night-raw-1232012-review.html

Good show with two good matches and a decent ending. Loved the 4-way, Cara/ADR and the Vicke/Vince stuff. Pretty good showing for three hours.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, they really want their feud with Punk and Rock to suck.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> That fucking "feed me more" chant is quite possibly the most annoying thing in wrestling history. There are literally no words for how much I despise this one trick pony, rip off, twat.
> 
> Fuck off Ryback you talentless prick.


Not the most annoying, the "What" is one of the most annoying chants. Sure it can be funny, but it is damn annoying sometimes.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

RAW was surprisingly well booked tonight.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

NathWFC said:


> That fucking "feed me more" chant is quite possibly the most annoying thing in wrestling history. There are literally no words for how much I despise this one trick pony, rip off, twat.
> 
> Fuck off Ryback you talentless prick.


You mad bro?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Liked the fatal four-way and the final segment.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Awesome ending. That beatdown was sweet.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

It was going to occur sooner or later..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ziggler Claus said:


> so if we do the math...Punk looks strong next week, then Ryback wins the title at TLC, right? God, I hope thatsnot how the WWE thinks.


Punk's leaving with the title. If they wanted to give it to Ryback they would have done it at HIAC to keep the streak going.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Shocker for Phil unk


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> That fucking "feed me more" chant is quite possibly the most annoying thing in wrestling history. There are literally no words for how much I despise this one trick pony, rip off, twat.
> 
> Fuck off Ryback you talentless prick.


 "What?" is worse imo.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Good Raw. Punk burying The Miz made my night


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Good Raw this week. Ryback needed to stand tall as he hasn't for the past few Raws


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Did anyone else love Punk taking shots at Miz?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I find it quite amazing that the only credible heel who doesn't win dirty and just goes out and kicks ass most of the time is the US fucking Champion, Antonio Cesaro.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ziggler Claus said:


> so if we do the math...Punk looks strong next week, *then Ryback wins the title at TLC, right?* God, I hope thatsnot how the WWE thinks.












don't even play like that


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Overall very good show imo. Ending was good, lie detector test was hilarious with Punk burying Miz. Fatal Four Way was a great match. The Shield's interference throughout the night was cool. The opening segment and tag match were both good, the Cena-Sheamus/Ziggler-Show tag was good as well. The Sandow segment was awesome. The Punk promo before Miz came out was amazing and the interaction between them was great as well (and I'd actually think I'd like a feud between them based on their interactions tonight). Overall a very well put together show, and for 3 hours it didn't feel that long to me.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

I found this to be an average WWE Raw. I did a more complete review here

http://www.examiner.com/article/wwe...mber-3rd-with-hits-and-misses?cid=db_articles

I really enjoyed the Fatal Four Way through, which surprised me because I dont care for R-Truth lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RAW was actually good this week. Much better than it has been at least.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

That was a decent episode. Went off a little in the middle but a solid start and end. 

I'm surprised Punk went through the table, I thought he'd at least escape that part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Punk/Miz exchange was uncomfortable to watch, they really don't like each other and Punk was going HAM on the Miz. Luckily for Miz he didn't look too foolish.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CM Punk was a miserable asshole everytime he showed up on screen. Seriously, what crawled up his butt and died?


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I enjoyed today's episode. The segments were much better than the last couple of weeks. They actually built up the ppv. The fatal four way was entertaining and we have stuff set up for next week.

Roman Reigns vs Kane
Seth Rollins vs Daniel Bryan
(or a tag match)
and lastly the IWC vs Vince McMahon: Dean Ambrose vs Ryback (with Punk playing a role).


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Fuck Ryback. Seriously fuck him, fuck him up the ass with a baseball bat marinated in Tabasco and have him never return to WWE programming. that overrated, overpushed, goofy, corny, cheesy, tacky , talentless piece of absolutely worthless shit has no, and i mean NO business in the WWE main event picture.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Ricezilla said:


> RAW was surprisingly well booked tonight.


8*D

3 shield beatdowns, zero consequence.

orton no sold
kane/daniel are okay
they attacked miz but got their asses kicked by ryback


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Not gonna watch raw again for a while, the "wwe universe" can go fuck themselves. Kudos for punk for being entertaining.


see you next week.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome ending. Missed a table spot like that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is what we get when the WWE caters to children. That lie detector test is everything that is wrong with the WWE... it was an idea that should have never made it out of the brainstorming phase, let alone make national TV on Raw.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> Punk/Miz exchange was uncomfortable to watch, they really don't like each other and Punk was going HAM on the Miz. Luckily for Miz he didn't look too foolish.


Oh come on, he did. The "momma" joke was pathetic :lmao


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

No Dwayne Appearance = TheF1BOB Pissed  

Average RAW. Not Bad. Not Good.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

checkcola said:


> CM Punk was a miserable asshole everytime he showed up on screen. Seriously, what crawled up his butt and died?


He probably didn't want to work with Miz.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Ziggler Claus said:


> see you next week.


sure...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Blommen said:


> Fuck Ryback. Seriously fuck him, fuck him up the ass with a baseball bat marinated in Tabasco and have him never return to WWE programming. that overrated, overpushed, goofy, corny, cheesy, tacky , talentless piece of absolutely worthless shit has no, and i mean NO business in the WWE main event picture.


An entire arena chanting FEED ME MORE disagrees.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Kane used to go through, like, ten guys at once. This is sad. He can't even take out three dudes now.


 What did you expect? He had major bicep surgery like 10 years ago, and he's like 45 now. I think he's doing pretty damn good considering how much wear and tear is on his body.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Good ending to Raw. Overall the episode was pretty good. Nothing really dragged out and no comedy tomfoolery. Main Event and Smackdown looks to be good this week.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Oh come on, he did. The "momma" joke was pathetic :lmao


"OOOOOOOOOOOOH". Yes, he looked and sounded fucking stupid.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Raw was decent. I wouldn't say good. I tapped out on a lot of segments/matches. The ending was awesome though.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Raw was nice.

Vickie! :mark: 
I mean I like her but that was even better than usual. 
Backstage segments were fine. 
Cesaro man.. just Cesaro. An awesome Wrestler.
The Shield 3 times...
All looked pretty badass, dat sell of Reigns.. *DAMN! *
Ambroses hair falling down his forehead

Kane/Bryan interaction..
NO KAHLI & HORNSWOGGLE!!! 

The only thing I hate is that Cena/Ziggler match...
There's still hope left in me, so...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

For once finally Bryan wasn't booked like a bitch. I'm enjoying team hell no's interaction with the shield. Bryan vs Rollins please.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Was better than last week, great to see more shield, but fuck do i hate the case on the line stipulation, fucking Vince or Cena. who ever loied for it back stage, they better not fuck over Zigf to set up a unification match with the Rock at WM.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

that was a solid show tonight, WWE is improving slowly these couple of weeks lets hope they keep up the bang up job

and Vince's appearance was pointless, honestly, it was the same segment they did before Survivor Series, and here I thought Vince was gonna announce something important


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Up and down Raw; The Shield angle was fine if overplayed and the fatal four way was good but the other matches dragged and Miz and Punk being cunts to each other was so insufferable to watch.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Im gonna.go to sleep and prob wake up and find a 20 page thread just about the Punk and Miz verbal exchange. Thought it was entertaining except for the ur.momma line from Miz. Just looked so childish then his ohhhhhh made it even worse.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Miz was doing pretty good until he busted out that mom joke. I died a bit inside, he needs to work on his face gimmick

Orton, Hell No, Miz vs Shield and Maddox.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Quote of 2012

Jerry Lawler about Barrett and Cesaro. 'I could watch these two guys pound each other all night'*


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> That segment went stupid fast... Punk is afraid of Ryback nonsense then the shield getting cleared from the ring and then that... Fuck this company. So tired of this shitty booking. The heels are never a real threat to anything. So interesting... yay... whoopee... and yeah, I'm getting to the completely fed up with this bullshit level. At least if Ryback wins TLC I can easily turn this shit off for good.


The heels have gone over like four straight times - That's kind of threatening.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> *Quote of 2012
> 
> Jerry Lawler about Barrett and Cesaro. 'I could watch these two guys pound each other all night'*


:lmao


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm out of touch, the only segments I enjoyed was the fatal four way and punk's promo. 
The rest was the usual fuckery, I guess if I compare to other 2012 RAW's... this was a good show.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> *Quote of 2012
> 
> Jerry Lawler about Barrett and Cesaro. 'I could watch these two guys pound each other all night'*



^ This :lmao

Made me legit laugh hard


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

NoyK said:


> An entire arena chanting FEED ME MORE disagrees.


And McDonald's is great food because so many people eat it, right? And Justin Bieber is the best musician on the planet, otherwise so many people wouldn't listen to him, right?

Just because a lot of people enjoy shit doesn't mean it stops being shit.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> 8*D
> 
> 3 shield beatdowns, zero consequence.
> 
> ...


Okay. It was 'watchable'.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL everybody hating on Miz. If he did that exact same promo against Cena, the IWC would be "DAT MIKE IS DA FUTURE!"

True story brah.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Cena is so winning the TLC match, sigh..


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't see much bright in the future.

Ryback is stuck on rerun. He can't win a ppv match and it won't change at TLC.

I don't see how CM Punk's behavior tonight can be seen as anything other than a failure of a champ trying to make everyone else feel as shitty as he does. Not entertaining.

Miz and Ziggler come off horrible tonight because of the pricks they're working with. Miz at least has his ability to talk to fall back on. Ziggler is done if he loses the briefcase to Cena.

Oh, and I fear the MIB concept, a World Title contract and a WWE Title Contract, is going to be completely dismissed and Cena will just cash in on Rock at WM.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

jCallow said:


> Ive got some, Dat Smell.





Blommen said:


> And McDonald's is great food because so many people eat it, right? And Justin Bieber is the best musician on the planet, otherwise so many people wouldn't listen to him, right?
> 
> Just because a lot of people enjoy shit doesn't mean it stops being shit.


Its a night out, you go see the stars, join in the boos, cheers and chants.. its like panto but with toy fighting..


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> Cena is so winning the TLC match, sigh..


Phil ain't losing da belt until he faces Dwayne.

Good Times. :Rock


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I missed the first couple of hours but what I saw wasn't bad at all. I could have lived without the whole lie detector bit but it certainly wasn't the worst thing I've seen happen on RAW. 

I think watching in smaller doses works for me. I appreciate it more because I haven't been sitting for what feels like forever, watching a stream on the other laptop while I answer important messages (like, work stuff – hooray for being time zone out of sync with clients and coworkers!) and er, hang out here. 

Anyway, decent RAW. Well, the bit I saw mostly was.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Blommen said:


> And McDonald's is great food because so many people eat it, right? And Justin Bieber is the best musician on the planet, otherwise so many people wouldn't listen to him, right?
> 
> Just because a lot of people enjoy shit doesn't mean it stops being shit.


My point is majority does, and will always, win and matter above everything else when it comes to business.

Deal with it. We have had worse anyway. At least his super push is actually profiting and working, unlike guys like Del Rio.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

It wasn't a bad show but it wasn't a good show either. It was just okay.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> sure...


prove me wrong...


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> Raw was nice.
> 
> Vickie! :mark:
> I mean I like her but that was even better than usual.
> ...


(Y) Agree.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

checkcola said:


> I don't see much bright in the future.
> 
> Ryback is stuck on rerun. He can't win a ppv match and it won't change at TLC.
> 
> ...


fpalm


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Fucking Ryback brings the hype. I always knew hed get great reaction if he just fucking destroyed the way he did tonight. Threw punk through a table just like I said he should about 3 weeks ago


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Come on, Cena is not winning at TLC and the match will be for the WHC. Time to superkick Cena and to put Ziggler on a stratospheric level for the Road To Wrestlemania.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheF1BOB said:


> LOL everybody hating on Miz. If he did that exact same promo against Cena, the IWC would be "DAT MIKE IS DA FUTURE"!
> 
> True story brah.


No because it was horrible regardless of who he was doing it on but even if they did it would work because then the Miz would be a heel. He's more hateable now as a face in two weeks then ever when he was a heel. He's a terrible wrestler and now unlistenable as a promo. He's fast becoming the Ken Anderson of WWE.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> The heels have gone over like four straight times - That's kind of threatening.


How's it threatening? Everyone knows the heel cannot win unless it is a screwjob or cheat. At least with guys like Flair and HHH and even HBK's heel run you knew they could win against anyone and actually had a threat. Punk hasn't been booked like that... he's been the cowardly heel that couldn't hope to win an actual match.

And it's just stupid all around... always has been. The moment these guys are face they suddenly gain super skillz and can beat anyone... but god forbid they keep those skillz when they're heel. For crying out loud, Punk beat Bryan, Jericho, Cena, Ziggler, ADR, and Henry all cleanly while a face.... and suddenly he can't win a match without cheating? What... does someone come along and take away your skillz card when you go heel? Is it some bro code super power that is broken when you don't kiss the audience's ass? Makes no sense... and that is why the coawardly heel only really works on children. It just isn't logical or all that compelling.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I missed raw cause I was watching the super j cup 1994. Did I miss anything noteworthy?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Pasab said:


> Come on, Cena is not winning at TLC and the match will be for the WHC. Time to superkick Cena and to put Ziggler on a stratosphere level for the Road To Wrestlemania.


pretty much. people just in panic mode. Cena winning would actually be shocking and more a swerve than Ziggler winning. I am sure Cena's 'injury' will cost him and interference by AJ Lee (by ACCIDENT though) or Vickie/Tamina


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Cena isn't winning the ladder match. 

No way is he getting involved in a WHC feud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TheF1BOB said:


> Phil ain't losing da belt until he faces Dwayne.
> 
> Good Times. :Rock




Too bad "Phil" isn't facing Cena huh? :gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

Punk was disrespectful to Miz. He grilled him. He was obviously caught off guard. He hasn't tried that shit with anybody else. Not with that kind of level of scrutiny. You'd think Miz was supposed to be buried but that was never the plan. Punk never made an attempt to make the face look good or give him a 1up. He's supposed to. Pro wrestling is about selling.

Punk was an ass. I'm not even a huge Miz fan but they're giving Punk pseudo-Attitude Era free reign.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Too bad "Phil" isn't facing Cena huh? :gun::gun::gun:


Cena wins it from Dwayne at Mania.

Good Times. :cena2


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Apollosol said:


> Punk was disrespectful to Miz. He grilled him. He was obviously caught off guard. He has tried that shit with anybody else. Not with that kind of level of scrutiny. You'd think Miz was supposed to be buried but that was never the plan. Punk never made an attempt to make the face look good or give him a 1up. He's supposed to. Pro wrestling is about selling.
> 
> Punk was an ass. I'm not even a huge Miz fan but they're giving Punk pseudo-Attitude Era free reign.


Well, if they can't have him win matches without cheating he has to look strong doing something.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Punk doesn't like Miz, you can tell. After that lie-detector segment I was more interested in seeing Miz/Punk than Punk/Ryback.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

maybe I am late, but whats the beef between Punk & The Miz? Or is just dislike each other factor?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JY57 said:


> maybe I am late, but whats the beef between Punk & The Miz? Or is just dislike each other factor?


Punk was pissed that Miz main-evented Mania when he felt he should of been in the main-event that year. Plus he don't think Miz is that talented.

Both points are true though. Punk should of main-evented and Miz isn't that talented.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

JY57 said:


> maybe I am late, but whats the beef between Punk & The Miz? Or is just dislike each other factor?


Punk's butthurt because Miz became WWE champ and main evented Wrestelmania before him, and Miz is like


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

All of you people saying "RIP Shield" and other such nonsense are fucking morons.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

JY57 said:


> maybe I am late, but whats the beef between Punk & The Miz? Or is just dislike each other factor?


I think it was just filler. Can't see Miz feuding with Punk soon, he has his schedule full right now. (Punk)


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> Well, if they can't have him win matches without cheating he has to look strong doing something.


Because the "WWE Universe" really cares about the politics of WM27.

I just found Punk unwatchable tonight. I say that as a fan, too. I can see why the average WWE fan is just ready for something else. Ryback really caught on at the wrong time with the Cena/Rock booking waiting in the wings. ho hum ho hum.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Apollosol said:


> Punk was disrespectful to Miz. He grilled him. He was obviously caught off guard. He hasn't tried that shit with anybody else. Not with that kind of level of scrutiny. You'd think Miz was supposed to be buried but that was never the plan. Punk never made an attempt to make the face look good or give him a 1up. He's supposed to. Pro wrestling is about selling.
> 
> Punk was an ass. I'm not even a huge Miz fan but they're giving Punk pseudo-Attitude Era free reign.


He got to you. All that means is that he played out his role really well.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Miz headlining WM was the reason Punk almost walked, no shit he doesn't like him..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd mark if people actually changed the channel when Punk told them too.


----------



## jCallow (Dec 4, 2012)

Finally Ryback stands tall.. however like others said Punk / Miz became more interesting, Definitely and easily one of the best RAWs in recent time, some solid bookings and entertaining segments, wasent expecting punk to go through the table at all, I just feel its slightly strange and doesn't quite fit that Hell No have been involved to make it viable for Ryback to overcome the shield, interested to see how it plays out.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh wait. Punk/Miz beef is legit?

I didn't know.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Chaos-In-Motion said:


> All of you people saying "RIP Shield" and other such nonsense are fucking morons.


explain? they got beat up by Kane lol. Primo and Epico status.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> explain? they got beat up by Kane lol. Primo and Epico status.


they got beat up by ryback and kane.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I'd mark if people actually changed the channel when Punk told them too.


We just need to wait for the Ratings to come out in a few days.

I would laugh like hell if it really did happen :lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Not a big fan of Vince just coming back to lead Vickie into making a match in favor of Cena. Obviously, she's biased and not doing a good job so just fire her. Hell, if they not going to bring Flair back and make him GM, bring back Laurinitis as a changed man.

Vickie irritates the fuck out of me and I sometimes contemplate throwing the remote at my TV everytime she's on it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Miz/Punk is more heated than Ryback/Punk... but then that happens when you have a guy that can actually work with another guy at least some. Ryback has no business in the main event at all. I gave him his chance and he failed utterly so far.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk was amazing, best TALKER in the business right now.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

BHfeva said:


> He got to you. All that means is that he played out his role really well.


No. No one else gets to talk like him. You think the Miz would give the okay on something like that hibachi grilling? Those verbal altercations were all added improve by Punk and it helped no one except make Miz look like a bitch. Like as if WWE ever goes out of its way to make their talent look that bad. If I was Miz, I'd be brawling with him. Miz can take him. Or at least get something going for next Monday.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

OK GUYS IM HOME FILL ME IN.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So... That random bitch screaming her lungs out for the first two hours.

Anyone got their jimmies rustled because of that?

_I did. -_-_​


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Shazayum said:


> they got beat up by ryback and kane.


ok so they are equal to a Tensai, Primo and Epico. my bad.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Apollosol said:


> No. No one else gets to talk like him. You think the Miz would give the okay on something like that hibachi grilling? Those verbal altercations were all added improve by Punk and it helped no one except make Miz look like a bitch. Like as if WWE ever goes out of its way to make their talent look that bad. If I was Miz, I'd be brawling with him. Miz can take him. Or at least get something going for next Monday.


Why would Miz brawl with him? Miz knew what would happen in the segment beforehand and he accepted it, the show is scripted. Besides, i believe no one gets to talk like him, because no one can.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't think Miz looked weak at all in that segment.

But if he did, what sense would it make to have him look superior to CM Punk, especially when Punk is heading into the biggest match of his career in a month?

Somebody must think it's still real, dammit.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I'd mark if people actually changed the channel when Punk told them too.


NEXT WEEK ON RAW: Real Time Viewership tracking on WWE.COM! 

write it down, that shit's happening before next year comes to an end.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> ok so they are equal to a Tensai, Primo and Epico. my bad.


Kane pinned CM Punk clean on Raw main event the other day and no one complained about it,he has enough credibility just because he's Kane. And Ryback has enough credibility because he's being booked really strong.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

I enjoyed the Shield segments, I don't mind that Ryback came out on top this time ; has to be fair right? He hasn't won any PPV matches and has been getting owned by The Shield for a couple of weeks, about time he got some offense. Ambrose isn't buried ; Rollins got tanked last week too.

I loved Punk destroying Miz ; and I have no idea why.


Antonio Cesaro is a bad ass, he's not really afraid of fighting; sometimes he is but it varies.
That match was awesome.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

jobbing at two straight PPV's and beating jobbers is amazingly strong booking. Kane going over Punk was a joke. Kane is a joke literally. he's a fucking comedy act.

The Shield are also now a joke. can't wait until Miz beats them in a 3 on 1 match at the PPV.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

that was not scripted.... There was a gameplan and Punk went and put glitter on it. He talks great. But that was not a great promo because only one guy out of a 3-man promo was made to look good. Even if Miz needs to write and memorize his shit for hours, give him his chance.

If you were an accomplished wrestler, you wouldn't like it if Punk went after you like that.

That beef is real and I want a MAtt Hardy vs Edge type of match. That would be gold.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

But, Miz can't cut a better promo than Punk on Punk's worst day. Don't see the reason in toning Punk down just to make Miz look good.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Apollosol said:


> that was not scripted.... There was a gameplan and Punk went and put glitter on it. He talks great. But that was not a great promo because only one guy out of a 3-man promo was made to look good. Even if Miz needs to write and memorize his shit for hours, give him his chance.
> 
> If you were an accomplished wrestler, you wouldn't like it if Punk went after you like that.
> 
> That beef is real and I want a MAtt Hardy vs Edge type of match. That would be gold.


you don't know what was scripted. go away.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


> I don't think Miz looked weak at all in that segment.
> 
> But if he did, what sense would it make to have him look superior to CM Punk, especially when Punk is heading into the biggest match of his career in a month?
> 
> Somebody must think it's still real, dammit.


If Punk did that to Cena this place would be in a uproar, the good and bad kind. I'm not saying he's supposed to look better than Punk. Where did I say those exact words? I'm saying he's not supposed to be destroyed like that. It's basic Pro wrestling! Miz is I guess at fault too for not knowing what to say. whatever....


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> jobbing at two straight PPV's and beating jobbers is amazingly strong booking. Kane going over Punk was a joke. Kane is a joke literally. he's a fucking comedy act.
> 
> The Shield are also now a joke. can't wait until Miz beats them in a 3 on 1 match at the PPV.


:lmao Scrilla drawing that heat.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> you don't know what was scripted. go away.


As if wrestlers are great actors..... So Miz's "Your Mom sucks! OHHHHHHHHHHHH" was scripted?

God HELP US THEN!!!! LOL


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> jobbing at two straight PPV's and beating jobbers is amazingly strong booking. Kane going over Punk was a joke. Kane is a joke literally. he's a fucking comedy act.
> 
> The Shield are also now a joke. can't wait until Miz beats them in a 3 on 1 match at the PPV.


Nobody ever kicked out of the shell-shock including John Cena. Ryback is a legit threat to anyone in the WWE right now, he WAS booked strong, he squashed most of the roster. Kane have been in the business for so long, he will always be portrayed as a threat even if he's in a comedy act. Don't think you're serious though, so i don't know whats the point of this


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Apollosol said:


> If Punk did that to Cena this place would be in a uproar, the good and bad kind. I'm not saying he's supposed to look better than Punk. Where did I say those exact words? I'm saying he's not supposed to be destroyed like that. It's basic Pro wrestling! Miz is I guess at fault too for not knowing what to say. whatever....


So what are you saying?

Punk should have destroyed Miz but not like that?

Or should Punk have just toned down so Miz can look strong?

It would make sense if these guys where in an actual program together. At best, this leads to Miz/Punk next week on RAW or The Main Event and thats it, program done. The job here isn't to make Miz look strong, it's to keep Punk looking strong. The segment could have easily been dropped, especially when nothing is going to come out of it, at least until Wrestlemania.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Apollosol said:


> As if wrestlers are great actors..... So Miz's "Your Mom sucks! OHHHHHHHHHHHH" was scripted?
> 
> God HELP US THEN!!!! LOL


yes. it seems exactly like something the WWE would script. have you not seen a John Cena promo in the last 5 years?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

JBL is poopy. That explains it all.


Or, bologna, fudge & mustard.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

No Fandango promo this week.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Or how about CM Punk doesn't act like an unprofessional ass and let Miz be what he was intended to be, just a plot device to segue into the Ryback standing tall ending?

The average fan doesn't care about backstage politics. They just want to watch a show. I do think there has been a tone Punk takes, this idea, why doesn't people see the wrestling world they way I do, that is a real turn off. In this sense, I think he fails at being a sports entertainer. 

I just find CM Punk very insecure, miserable, and not entertaining at this point.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Don't worry Miz fans/Punk haters - Rock will utterly destroy Punk on the mic. Nash held back on Punk because he knew the role was to shine Punk, Rock took it easy on Cena to make them seem more equal, but I have a feeling that Punk will push too far on Rock and Rock will brutalize him.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

you can't brutalize a man with unfunny outdated catchphrases from a decade ago.

also stop with this CM Punk is unprofessional bullshit. unless you can provide a script proving that CM Punk did something unprofessional then you're just living in some deranged wrestling mark fantasy world.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Good RAW. Punk was amazing like always, best on the mic in the business right now. Couple beat downs by The Shield and a few good matches, no complaints from me tonight.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> you can't brutalize a man with unfunny outdated catchphrases from a decade ago.
> 
> also stop with this CM Punk is unprofessional bullshit. unless you can provide a script proving that CM Punk did something unprofessional then you're just living in some deranged wrestling mark fantasy world.


We'll see what comes out in the days to follow about that RAW. 

Also, calling me a mark isn't an insult. I enjoy being a mark, marking out, yeah, I like wrestling at it's best, I like being 'sports entertained'.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> also stop with this CM Punk is unprofessional bullshit. unless you can provide a script proving that CM Punk did something unprofessional then you're just living in some deranged wrestling mark fantasy world.


+1


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

checkcola said:


> We'll see what comes out in the days to follow about that RAW.


:lmao DIRT SHEETS = NEWS.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

nothing will come out. CM Punk was being a prick heel and came off more babyfaceish than Miz's lame trolling babyface act. the guy isn't cut out to be a face.

if CM Punk had said you didn't pay attention in wrestling school to Danielson nobody would care. it's just Punk being a heel, but b/c everyone knows Miz actually sucks CM Punk was "going off script", "being unprofessional" and "shooting"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Oh shit teddy. Sign of the apocalypse.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Nah B that fatal 4 way was one of the best Raw matches this year. Sheamus/Cena vs Ziggles/Show was amazing. Match quality on RAW is stepping up.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> you can't brutalize a man with unfunny outdated catchphrases from a decade ago.
> 
> also stop with this CM Punk is unprofessional bullshit. unless you can provide a script proving that CM Punk did something unprofessional then you're just living in some deranged wrestling mark fantasy world.


lol I think you're living in a deranged fantasy world if you think "You weren't listening in wrestling school." was part of the script.

Although you'd make a good lawyer, I'm sure many would appreciate this topic being discussed in a world of reality. Punk was being a dick.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah CM Punk should've said "YOUR MOM WASN'T PAYING ATTENTION" like a true professional.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> :lmao DIRT SHEETS = NEWS.


If it was a shoot, it was bad. If it was a worked shoot, it was bad. Either way, it was bad. It reminds me of the worst of Russo era Nitro.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> nothing will come out. CM Punk was being a prick heel and came off more babyfaceish than Miz's lame trolling babyface act. the guy isn't cut out to be a face.
> 
> if CM Punk had said you didn't pay attention in wrestling school to Danielson nobody would care. it's just Punk being a heel, but b/c everyone knows Miz actually sucks CM Punk was "going off script", "being unprofessional" and "shooting"


He was being unprofessional. He sounds just like how he does when people bring the low ratings up to him on twitter. Remember when John Cena was telling the truth about Punk and his irrelevant title reign everyone was crying about "John Cena burying the title" and how it was "completely unnecessary" but the second CM Punk does this stuff he is staying on script. Get out of here with that garbage!!


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

checkcola said:


> If it was a shoot, it was bad. If it was a worked shoot, it was bad. Either way, it was bad. It reminds me of the worst of Russo era Nitro.


I liked it. :cheer


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> nothing will come out. CM Punk was being a prick heel and came off more babyfaceish than Miz's lame trolling babyface act. the guy isn't cut out to be a face.
> 
> *if CM Punk had said you didn't pay attention in wrestling school to Danielson nobody would care. it's just Punk being a heel, but b/c everyone knows Miz actually sucks CM Punk was "going off script", "being unprofessional" and "shooting"*


Good lord what are you talking about?

Also, like as if babyface's are allowed to throw insults like heel Punk.

Miz got bum-rushed. Punk went after him twice while Miz was trying to play his part as the guy who kept the story moving. Why didn't he say anything about the guy he fights at the next PPV!? Cause what was all of that for? To build up the PPV fight. Now they can't even use most of that segment in the TLC promo.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

yet Miz bringing up being in the main event while Punk was jobbing to Orton wasn't INSIDER or BURYING or OFF SCRIPT or UNPROFESSIONAL. glad to know the anti-punk trolls aren't biased.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Quite frankly, if they wanted to use a promo to hype the PPV, might have been a good idea to leave Miz out, since he has nothing to do with the match at TLC.

Flat out would have made more sense to use Foley, if they were going to do a lie detector test angle.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Prove that wasn't scripted then i'll be on your side.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

How can anybody prove anything unless you wrote the script?


You guys are content in saying Punk went off the script. DO YOU HAVE A COPY OF THE SCRIPT?


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> yet Miz bringing up being in the main event while Punk was jobbing to Orton wasn't INSIDER or BURYING or OFF SCRIPT or UNPROFESSIONAL. glad to know the anti-punk trolls aren't biased.


lol Miz always mentions that main event of his at WM! That's all he ever says. That's him! Burying? Plz.

You're like 2 inches away from Punk's balls right now, aren't you?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Apollosol said:


> Good lord what are you talking about?
> 
> Also, like as if babyface's are allowed to throw insults like heel Punk.
> 
> Miz got bum-rushed. Punk went after him twice while Miz was trying to play his part as the guy who kept the story moving. Why didn't he say anything about the guy he fights at the next PPV!? Cause what was all of that for? To build up the PPV fight. Now they can't even use most of that segment in the TLC promo.


Because Punk doesn't care about a b-ppv? Because Punk doesn't care about working with Ryback? That would be my guess. 

If it was a worked shoot, its more about there not being much to CM Punk the heel sports entertainer and trying to tap into his old Pipbomb once again. If it's just a shoot, its more about Punk trying to get us to see the wrestling world the way he sees it, which is, I should be the biggest star in the business. But that's never going to happen, not even if Cena went down with a career ending injury. 

Punk's beef isn't even with Miz, not really. It's with John Cena for being the biggest star in the company. Maybe he'll job to him next year at Summerslam. Lord knows he owes Cena alot of pins.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

checkcola said:


> If it was a shoot, it was bad. If it was a worked shoot, it was bad. Either way, it was bad. It reminds me of the worst of Russo era Nitro.


Shhh... you cannot say anything critical about "da God Cm Punk" or lightning will strike you dead. Just nod your head and be grateful that "Cm Punk is saving you from boredom every Monday night!" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Punk's beef isn't even with Miz, not really. It's with John Cena for being the biggest star in the company. Maybe he'll job to him next year at Summerslam. Lord knows he owes Cena alot of pins.


Punk says that the 2 superstars he liked to work in-ring with the most are Mysterio and Cena, this doesnt say much, but i believe if you had beef with someone you wouldn't mention them as your favorite superstars to work with.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Shhh... you cannot say anything critical about "da God Cm Punk" or lightning will strike you dead. Just nod your head and be grateful that "Cm Punk is saving you from boredom every Monday night!" :lmao :lmao :lmao


...I hate Sasuke even more that Punk right now. >_>


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

BHfeva said:


> Punk says that the 2 superstars he liked to work in-ring with the most are Mysterio and Cena, this doesnt say much, but i believe if you had beef with someone you wouldn't mention them as your favorite superstars to work with.


Well, I'd rather be working with the top guy in the company than say, stuck where Sandow is, wrestling Ryder and Santino Marella.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Apollosol said:


> ...I hate Sasuke even more that Punk right now. >_>


Well, Punk and Sasuke both have something in common, they will never ever be as good as Itachi. :avit:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Don't worry Miz fans/Punk haters - Rock will utterly destroy Punk on the mic. Nash held back on Punk because he knew the role was to shine Punk, Rock took it easy on Cena to make them seem more equal, but I have a feeling that Punk will push too far on Rock and Rock will brutalize him.


Nash held back on the mic? :lmao that's a joke right? Nash holding back on the mic would be him not fucking talking. He's a terrible mic worker.

And The Rock "brutalizing" Punk? Fuck no. The Rock is a shell of his former self on the mic.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

If Heyman/'back happens next week I think you know what that means...

Rock/Cena II and Punk/Lesnar

Which can only mean one thing......

Rybacks left ending the streak. ::troll


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Loved raw tonight, nearly all the segments on the show I enjoyed, I only skipped Del Rio and Sin Cara. I'm very interested in seeing where the shield goes from here, they have attacked the tag champs, the miz and randy so maybe a possible 6 man tag match or something in the future? Ziggler is growing on me fast the guy is proving that he has 'it' in my opinion, too bad he will lose the MITB to super cena (can't wait for that smile...) Cesaro beating the IC champ, US>IC ? Anyways the match was cool I enjoyed it and Cesaro is growing on me as well I see him as a top player in the future he just needs to find that gimmick. 

Good raw enjoyed it a lot, bring on next week! TLC is gonna be a great show thats for sure.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WOW y'all real worked up. I didn't pay attention to the promo because I only cared about whether Punk was telling the truth or not, and that didn't even happen. If anything Miz agreed to it all and knew what he was getting himself into regardless, just like Sheamus in Chicago. Ziggler Mark is right tbh, Rock in maybe 1998 - 2008 would be able to bury Punk with ease, but in this day and age he's gonna have to be alert because Punk is doing his Wiki research. :lol


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> *Quote of 2012
> 
> Jerry Lawler about Barrett and Cesaro. 'I could watch these two guys pound each other all night'*


They're a little old for him.


----------



## Raw Meat (Apr 2, 2012)

Does anybody know where I can watch tonights RAW? I missed it, seems like a pretty good one from the results, wrong or right?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

What a great Raw... I really enjoyed it.

And damn, I thought Kofi had the US title when he T.I.P'd barrett.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> you can't brutalize a man with unfunny outdated catchphrases from a decade ago.


Are you trying to say that "popcorn fart" & "fruity pebble" are unfunny & outdated? Well I never! :lol


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

To save me trawling through pages and pages of ramble, what exactly was said in the Miz/Punk promo that caused such a stir?


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

[email protected] wiki research

it's funny because it's true..punk is like a internet troll he's going to find out stuff and use real life shit against the rock..if only they allowed rock to talk and say whatever the fuck he wants


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

what was up with michael cole tonight? Holy shit, so many mistakes. He called Dean Ambrose - Daniel Ambose or some shit like that, he said Kofi Kingston could become the first guy to hold the Intercontinental AND THE INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPIONSHIP ... UH WHAT and those are just two I could remember, but man was he off. 

The King however, was spot on!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

sbuch said:


> what was up with michael cole tonight? Holy shit, so many mistakes. He called Dean Ambrose - Daniel Ambose or some shit like that, he said Kofi Kingston could become the first guy to hold the Intercontinental AND THE INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPIONSHIP ... UH WHAT and those are just two I could remember, but man was he off.
> 
> The King however, was spot on!


This was behind him all night. :lol










:cena2


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW "*LIKES*"
-Decent tag match between Team Hell No/PTP. Still want to see PTP get the win though. Their time should be soon.

-Nice to see AJ back in action. I missed it. Glad she didn't get a dominant win over Tamina. Hope they have another rematch.

-The backstage segment between Cena and Sheamus was funny due to Sheamus talking hella fast. Talk about a surprise. Their tag match against Show and Ziggler was good too. Liked how they both hit their finishers on Show and Ziggler.

-I liked Damien Sandow's segment with the fan. Whenever he talks, I listen. Glad to see him beat that joke of a character Santino too.

-When Teddy Long came out, I thought he was going to make his legendary tag team matches but it was originally supposed to be a tag team match. Surprised me when he announced a Fatal Four Way for the US Title. Lol...The match was not bad aside from a few botches. Glad Cesaro got the win and liked his uppercut on Kofi.

-I think CM Punk "buried" The Miz in the final segment. A lot of his comments to Miz were brutal. I know there is real animosity these two have for each other so I guess it made it feel real. Miz's "Your Mom" comment was not a good comeback. I thought only high schoolers use that? Glad Punk didn't get to answer the question if SHIELD is working for him too. This keeps us guessing.

"*DISLIKES*"
-Alberto Del Rio defeats Sin Cara everytime they face each other. Feed me more....I mean, feed me something new.

-I thought Brad Maddox was being held until the new year. Didn't expect to see him again so soon. And to job to Randy Orton no less. Huge pop for Orton though.

-Nice to see Vinnie Mac back. But he basically had the same promo he did the last time we saw him on TV. Oh yeah, he arrived to make a ratings jump. Of course!

-I hope Ziggler having to put his MitB briefcase on the line at TLC means he's going over Cena. Cena does not need it.

-The Miz being a face did not help his case against a full blown heel in CM Punk verbally attacking him on the mic. 

Overall, this show was average. At least there was more storyline progression.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

^ AJ sold that match nicely for the amount of time that it was given, but it was real short and would suck if that's all there is to it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Punk sounded like he was about to cry when he delivered that line telling people to change the channel :Rock

Not that it's news to anybody but the show is a lot more enjoyable when you skip the ads and shit segments

Oh and :mark: at the ending


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Call me a kid or whatever but I thought Santino was hilarious!!!!!

How many she sells by the she shore! :lmao


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

tons of new talent on display tonight - ambrose, rollins, reigns, cesaro, maddox, ryback, sandow - all in 2012 - things are looking up. Not the best Raw but I've enjoyed seeing new talent


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Kofi's pecs bug me every week. What the fuck is up with that shit.


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

I came back to watch one episode of RAW to see if they improved in the slightest since the start of the PG-Era and just I expected, not a damn thing has been done. Cena still gets his spotlight while a bunch of no named talentless wrestlers actually get on-screen time. Nobody can even talk on the mic anymore, like this is actually some of the worst on-screen acting I've ever seen in my entire life. I'd rather watch Birdemic than this pile of garbage. The Fatal-Four-Way was probably the most interesting thing on the show, I'm actually surprised the fucking annoying Shield team didn't come in and ruin it. The Shield is not even worth building up if they're just going to abandon it in 2-3 months time. And this shit is 3 hours now? What the fuck are they smoking...the entire second hour was one of the worst hours I've ever watched on a TV show. I can't believe some of you idiots still think this disgrace of "entertainment" is good.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

cena542007 said:


> I came back to watch one episode of RAW to see if they improved in the slightest since the start of the PG-Era and just I expected, not a damn thing has been done. *Cena still gets his spotlight while a bunch of no named talentless wrestlers actually get on-screen time.*


You don't want to see Cena in the spotlight but you're complaining about new wrestlers too? That doesn't make any sense.

I thought tonight was one of the better RAWs in quite a while. There weren't really any major developments but the show was paced pretty well and there weren't any absolute waste of time segments or matches. 

It was nice seeing The Shield get so much time, Miz was fantastic (And that's saying something because I've hated the guy for a long time), I loved Punk's first promo, Del Rio/Sin Cara was very enjoyable for being a relatively random match, and the F4W match was very well done.

Nothing really stood out to me as being bad but the few things I wasn't a big fan of were how choppy the Danielson & Kane/PTP match was, Ziggler eating another pin and just the general dynamic of Cena & Sheamus working together, and how unrealistic the lie detector segment was. Obviously whoever wrote that bit isn't aware that those tests are yes or no questions only.


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

finally a bad ass face


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Horrible and long RAW with 90% filler as usual. Going back to 2 hours is only a matter of time.

Good/decent/watchable things:

Miz/Heyman/Punk segment(In the first hour, not the terrible angle in the main event). Although Punk sounded like he throws his real life frustrations for his lack of drawing power when he told the audience to change the channel and leave the building. And when he talked about Miz's forgettable run when he had one of the most forgettable and most irrelevant title run in history, I thought it was a inside joke of some writer when I first heard it. Miz did well in his new babyface role and Heyman is just 3 leagues above anyone else, the way he sold and delivered, performer from another era. Miz again took some material from The GOAT's promos like he did last year with his HHH imitation:






:rock4

Heyman/Vickie staredown, that was so simple but Heyman can make even THAT a comedy segment. Awesome.

Sheamus/Cena/Show/Ziggler was a decent TV match. 

The Ryback beatdown in the end not only because of how it was done, the crowd anticipated it the ENTIRE show, they chanted "Feed Me More!" 3-4 times until they got the payoff in the main event segment and they popped big for it. Ryback is without a doubt, the hottest star in the business today.

That's it.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

WHAT DID THEY DO TO THE PTP THEME!?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/raw-exclusives-dec3-2012

exclusives: Cena talks about TLC match & wanting that briefcase, Rosa talks about ADR and Primo/Epico get mad at her being hot for him


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Felt bad for Miz. First big main event segment as a face and Punk killed him all kinds of dead.


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

Instead of The Shield beating up people, next Raw they need to make a promo about what their real intentions are. I also see some development in Ambrose's character as a pyscho.
I hate how they got beat up at the end of Raw... why..


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Off air report says Vickie Guerrero had strongest heat. lol, fail for VM Punk.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Shield story line is already nose diving.


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

vickie is a great heel imo.most people here think its go away heat,though.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Miz should try and move away from imitating The Rock. He really didn't pull it off at all last night. I think he's got it in him to be a good face but last night's material was awful, and if he's going to go back-and-forth he really needs to start coming up with some better responses.

The show overall was nothing great but nothing overly offensive either. The Shield got some nice build, Ryback got a little revenge, the midcard looked pretty strong, Cesaro continues to be booked well, Bryan got a win on Raw shocked, and Punk brought back that intensity. The four-way was a really nice match, although I am forced to ask: Who abducted Theodore Long and why is his evil twin _destroying_ tag matches?

The only thing that really bothered me on the show (other than Miz's material nearly stinking up two segments) was Cena getting another clean win over Ziggler. I know Ziggler _might_ win at TLC, but who's bright idea was it to have Cena go over Ziggler clean two weeks on the trot, before the feud has even been properly established. :no:

Oh, and Vince returning to direct Vickie through her promo. I love Vinnie Mac but when he's advertised for a "rare" appearance I expect a little more than absolutely nothing at all. I understand they could be laying the pieces for Vickie's removal (which would be great), but come on!

Plus, Sheamus/Show is dead. Shame as it started so well.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh yeah. I'm still really fucking mad they changed PT theme. Its not loud and obnoxious enough. They can't even do the fucking Millions of dollas dance to that crap. First they let go of AW, then proceed to keep these two down, and finally the nail in the coffin, change of theme. Change of theme always leads to total obscurity with guys in their positon. God damn I hope I'm so wrong. I hope I'm so fucking wrong


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone have a link to the full show? I'm just finding bits and pieces of it on YouTube and Dailymotion, and I'd prefer if I had the full show so I can skip to the parts I actually want to see as opposed to opening up like 20 small videos to try find what I want to see.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Oh yeah. I'm still really fucking mad they changed PT theme. Its not loud and obnoxious enough. They can't even do the fucking Millions of dollas dance to that crap. First they let go of AW, then proceed to keep these two down, and finally the nail in the coffin, change of theme. Change of theme always leads to total obscurity with guys in their positon. God damn I hope I'm so wrong. I hope I'm so fucking wrong


Yeah, I don't get that either. The theme was just starting to get over, why change it now?

Plus it was perfect.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

heelguy95 said:


> Instead of The Shield beating up people, next Raw they need to make a promo about what their real intentions are. I also see some development in Ambrose's character as a pyscho.
> I hate how they got beat up at the end of Raw... why..


They can't be invincible all the time. They got beat back, after dominating, what 7 segements so far?

They're 7-1, it's not a big deal that the faces actually got to fight back.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

My favorite moment..... Jerry having a Tobias Funke moment when commentating on Cesar and Barret,
" I could watch these guys pound each other all night"


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

The show ranged from mediocre to quite entertaining for me, with CM Punk and Heyman's promo with Miz, the Fatal Four Way, Del Rio vs Sin Cara bout and Damian Sandow's segment being the highlights. Unfortunately the McMahon and Vickie Guerrero part was really quite bad, and most match ups were fairly unmemorable and average. Fortunately we didn't have to endure any more of the tedious AJ/Cena scandal nonsense, so that's one big plus.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Best part of Raw period was Damien Sandow. Can't remember the last time I legitimately laughed during a Raw, or wrestling show at all for that matter.

The best match of the night is a toss up between the Fatal 4 Way, and Del Rio/Sin Cara. That isn't saying much either.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WAZh5SnQMPE

backstage fallout: Orton defends The Shield, Antonio Cesaro, & Kofi Kingston


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well I just watched most of what I wanted to see. The shield are great and I'm loving everything they're doing so far. Punk/Miz segments were good. Sandow was good as always. Ryback destroying Punk was needed to reinforce Ryback as a threat again after weeks of getting destroyed by The Shield and I enjoyed it as I'm a fan of both guys. Didn't care for the finish to Ziggler and Big Show vs Cena and Sheamus, and I'm hoping Ziggler goes over at the PPV after now reciving two losses to Cena.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Caught the main segment. Somewhat enjoyed it. Gonna download the fatal four way.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Ryback is just the worst. He's like anti-entertainment.


Yeah but he becomes watchable when he teams up with :bryan

Plus, you know Bryan is marking out in the back now that he is being booked in segments with The Ryback.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> The Ryback beatdown in the end not only because of how it was done, the crowd anticipated it the ENTIRE show, they chanted "Feed Me More!" 3-4 times until they got the payoff in the main event segment and they popped big for it. Ryback is without a doubt, the hottest star in the business today.
> 
> That's it.


Pretty much. The crowd went bananas when he came out and they chanted for him all night.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

King could watch those 2 "pound away all night"


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Does anybody know what's up with Kofi's chest?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Does anybody know what's up with Kofi's chest?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Sandow and Braddox stole the show tonight.

Braddox has got natural charisma, it's amazing to watch. I wonder if he'll ever get a chance to wrestle properly or if they'll keep him in a Jonathon Coachman esc role.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

The Shield steps it up and makes three appearances, which is nice. I hope this means that they'll change it up soon and add something new, preferably some promo work as I think real matches are some ways off as they aren't actually signed to WWE in kayfabe. Despite that I'm a fan of Bryan (although not so much his current gimmick) I still felt a bit disappointed to see The Shield get theirs, even though I had expected it. It's not bad writing or anything as the faces need to get their days as well, I just enjoy The Shield being on a roll because I'm looking forward to where they'll go the most on this show right now.

It was fun to see Punk get to banter against someone that's used to speak, but while the first segment was good back and forth The Miz just got ran over in the second. When you have to come back with "your mother", then you've lost the duel of wits. They did have good intensity though and it became one of the rare points where you actually wonder if there's some real feelings behind it. The whole lie-detector test aspect of it felt pretty bland though. It's also worth pointing out how great Punk and Heyman were together in the ring. Heyman's reactions to what Punk is saying are hilarious.

Sandow worked well in his segment as well and Cesaro keeps being good in the ring and actually looking like the most impressive powerhouse, despite not being the biggest guy.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

When MizTV came on, I had to tune off, it was just so corny and bad, I couldn't deal with it. Not to knock Punk or Miz, they both have amazing mic skills but the lines they feed out is so corny that I can't even imagine if kids even find them funny.


jingle_SWAG said:


> ^ AJ sold that match nicely for the amount of time that it was given, but it was real short and would suck if that's all there is to it.


I really got a Ziggler-esque feel to how she sold that match. I was enjoying it until the roll up. IMO, I think they should put AJ in a divas match with someone random like Natalya then have Tamina interfere to institute her "power" status in the divas stable and set up for a really awesome no DQ match between the two at TLC.

Then again, that would make too much sense for the WWE writers and prob won't happen.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I struggle to understand why in most reviews I read, it is made to seem the opening match was below average and the wrong team won. Fact is the crowd was hot during the match and popped when Bryan rolled up Young.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Decent show. Not great, not bad. Pretty much the definition of decent.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Sandow killed it last night.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

I didn't like the matches this week. The fatal 4 way was okay, and that's all. 

The promos...

Well, the first CM Punk promo was just awesome. Amazing intensity. This man is a heel. He really has a mean face when he delivers his promos that's just fantastic. Miz was okay when he first came. Classic miz. no more no less.

Vicky/vince: i hated it (not the announcement, but the way it was announced)

Sheamus/cena promo. the cena's face was priceless and sheamus was funny!

Final segment: Miz completely lost his temper with his infamous " your mom does ooooooooooh" .... even worse than "my nuts hurt" (jeff hardy's comeback). CM Punk was in his classic " i almost break kayfabe" style and as a heel well that was violent. I personally liked it (as it worked for me because i thought " what a bastard") but i can understand people didn't.

Braddox has a ton of charisma. I dig his new gimmick.

These Sandow's questions are becoming a thing!

Still waiting for a Daniel Ambooze promo!


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I gotta say. I enjoyed last nights program. Was nice to see Ryback finally get a lil payback. Don't think I could stand yet another Punk standing triumphantly ending.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Another good show. I just can't help but think if only they try this hard with a 2-hour show it'd make for a spectacular show. 3 hours is too dragging.

to the people complaining about the Shield getting destroyed at the end... :fpalm: Even a 7 man group in Nexus got beat up the second week of their debut, and yet they lasted 8 months after that. They can't have same ending every show, the last 3 weeks have been building up to Ryback finally getting the upperhand. It was the best option for booking. The Shield ending the show again would have been terrible booking.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/raw-exclusives-dec3-2012
> 
> exclusives: Cena talks about TLC match & wanting that briefcase, Rosa talks about ADR and Primo/Epico get mad at her being hot for him


Cena says suitcase twice :lol 

That's an interesting haircut Primo has there. They need to actually include them in this storyline. Preferably give ADR a stable, his character desperately needs some direction.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I know it's no secret that Heyman is fantastic on the mic but how damn good was he in that encyclopedia promo. It was amazing! The way he words things is just incredible, the intensity and belief in his character. GAT DAMN!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Hera said:


> This was behind him all night. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this you saying "he had a hot girl behind him all night, so he couldnt do his job"? Because if that's what gets his jimmies rustled, then there's a good chance he's still a virgin.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

John Cena and Sheamus aren't funny. They need to fucking stop.

Miz is very well spoken, but there's something off about his delivery. When he was insulting Punk and Heyman, his words didn't have much impact.

Shield has been entertaining. I hope they don't prolong what they're doing though.

Cesaro is awesome. He needs a new gimmick so that he doesn't end up as a jobber within a year.

There's was little Daniel Bryan and Ryback, so I wasn't able to get much of an erection.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Ziggler Claus said:


> is this you saying "he had a hot girl behind him all night, so he couldnt do his job"? Because if that's what gets his jimmies rustled, then there's a good chance he's still a virgin.


no no no, what he meant was that putting a 13 year old close to lawler would be distracting for him :kobe4


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Damn man, Antonio Cesaro is the best thing going in all of WWE right now. Dude is on fire. He's legit. He has star written all over him.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Best parts of the show were Sandow and Maddox for me. DEM TRIPLE H GUYS. Ryback beat down at the end was lots of fun too. Always nice to see Vinnie Mac make an appearance. Miz/Punk was awkward as hell but massive :lmao at Punk's uber butthurt about ratings. Tries to act like he finds it funny when he's clearly been gotten to. Made me lol. Cena/Dolph MITB has the potential to be a great match but it's the aftermath that has the potential to be LULZ depending on the winner. Is it bad that I'm actually expecting Cena to win lol? Deary me.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Raw Notes 12/3/12*

* Love the Shield as a group. Reigns is impressing me more and more each week, guy has star potential written all over him. Ambrose I was already impressed with and excited for before coming to WWE. Rollins still doesn't feel right in that group, but he's doing okay. I'm enjoying the way they are booking them right now and they looked like a legit threat throughout the show. I really like how WWE are making us guess with what the groups real intentions are, firstly with the Maddox appearance and the Shield attacking Orton after the match which was a nice tease of them potentially being aligned. Also coming out during the lie detector test before Punk answered Miz's question I thought was a good move and I enjoyed the beatdown of Miz, Bryan and Kane before Ryback came out. It keeps us guessing about what really is behind the Shield, whether it really is Punk or whether its Heyman without Punk's knowledge or an entirely different reason. I had no problem with the faces looking strong against the Shield at the end of this week because The Shield have looked dominant for the past 2 weeks and most of this weeks Raw. Got to give the faces a little something for the casuals to believe that they can overcome the heels. Still the most intriguing part of Raw by far. Like where this is going so far.

* Ryback was really over this week. The feed me more chants were not just chanted because its fun to do rather they really wanted to see Ryback kick the crap out of the Shield. Holding Ryback till the last segment was a smart decision, built up a lot of anticipation before Ryback came out to a big pop and cleaned house. Having him put Punk through the table I had no problem with at all seeing as Ryback had been dominated the past 2 weeks. The crowd are caring more about Ryback now that he doesn't seem so super human and invincible which is not a huge surprise in the least. Smart booking.

* Good to see AJ back in the ring, she sold the match really well for the short time it was given but it was too short. I didn't like the ending of her just rolling up Tamina like that after being dominated. Wanted more of a match. If thats the end of her and Tamina then that is hugely disappointing and a waste of time for both girls. Does nothing for either. AJ is still very much over with the crowd. Thankfully, no crap with her and the scandal this week. I hope they are just fading this thing out.

* The Punk/Miz interactions for the most part I thought was great except for some of the corny jokes Miz made. Punk I thought was absolutely fantastic in his opening promo segment before Miz interrupted him. Just some killer intensity behind his words. Just loved it. Miz was up and down really. Him nicking the Rock's joke about Heyman being a walrus I did not like and it just felt cheap and a complete rip off from Rock. Not delivered anywhere near Rock's level either.

*I felt that the lie detector test segment took away a bit from the build of TLC and it became more focused on Punk vs Miz almost. I don't really get people saying that Punk was shooting on Miz or that they were shooting on each other or w/e. The stuff about wrestlemania's and that were kept under kayfabe. Just because Punk said we all wished you never main evented wrestlemania doesn't mean that he is "shooting" on him. The only reason why people are saying its a shoot is because Punk did say himself that he felt he should have main evented Mania instead of Miz that year. If it were anybody else saying that, there would be no outcries of Punk shooting or trying to bury Miz. I really did not get that vibe at all. But I do think it strayed too much away from Ryback and what the point of the segment was supposed to be. Miz's comebacks in that segment were also lame. The your mum comeback was just cringeworthy. Just so so bad. I think both did well on the mic as usual on the lie detector test but I don't think it was good until the Shield came out. Their initial confrontation from before was a lot better.

* The Vince/Vickie segment was so awkward and a huge waste of time. It was pretty much the same as a few weeks back and they just looked really uncomfortable out there. Absolutely hate the stipulation they've put Ziggler under. I just hope this is a platform to put Ziggler over Cena otherwise I will be really pissed off to say the least.

* The Ziggler/Show vs Sheamus/Cena match was decent. I really don't think it was as good as some people are saying it was. It was pretty good. The finish I hated...Cena beating Ziggler for the second week in a row. Just stupid. Only if Ziggler goes over Cena and becomes WHC at TLC will everything be partially forgiven.

* Ziggler remains on fire. The little segments he had he absolutely nailed. Another Ziggler/Vickie split teaser...they've done this so many times thats it hard to care about it anymore. I was intrigued by what he said about Big Show though. Maybe Ziggler will cash on Show? Who knows.

* Sandow was :lmao :lmao :lmao. So funny and really entertaining. I laughed so hard during this segment. This was pure comedy gold. Even Santino's corny jokes couldn't ruin it. Sandow is fantastic. Match between him and Santino was a nothing match. Short. Sandow = comedic gold.

* Very good fatal 4 way match. Really enjoyed this thing. All four men worked well. Really liked it as a change of pace on Raw. Having Teddy Long come out and change a tag team match made me :lmao. Just so strange to watch. Cesaro is such a beast in the ring, he works like a legit fucking badass. Love this guy. His uppercuts are wicked sick. Great win for him. I think WWE are trying to rework the US titles prestige to the same level of the IC title after all the damage that was done to it (well one can hope). Either way, makes Cesaro look really strong. Loved it.

* Del Rio vs Sin Cara was another very good match for what it was. But essentially it was just a match with no purpose. At least the fatal 4 way had the title on the line and build up both mid card title matches somewhat. This really did nothing creatively. But still, very good match. Sin Cara is getting more and more consistent recently thankfully and Del Rio is always solid to watch in the ring.

* Seeing Brad Maddox was quite weird. I found him to be quite humorous but I'm definitely not sold on the guy. I personally think he was brought back to make the connection between him, the shield and Punk/Heyman. I will say this, he sold well for Orton during the match.

* The new PTP theme is not good at all. Why did they change it? The theme they had before suited them well and it was good. Really don't understand this move at all.


This Raw was definitely better than the last 2 weeks. It was a pretty good show that builds well to TLC mostly. I'm a little more intrigued now to see what will happen at TLC and beyond.

3/5


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Rocky Mark said:


> no no no, what he meant was that putting a 13 year old close to lawler would be distracting for him :kobe4


actually what I meant was that was the annoying ass girl screaming every five seconds but I'm glad to learn what men on this forum are into :jose


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

best parts of the show were sandow maddox and punk
everything else was meh


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

When are they going to actually let AJ wrestle?

She finally has a "match" if you can call it that last night and she gets essentially no offense and wins via rollup. Winning via rollup is for people who don't know what they're doing in the ring. AJ has two finishers for crying out loud.


----------



## TehBrain (Oct 4, 2012)

i was going to post this in a thread called best raw in a long time.. but it was closed.. 

I actually watched all of Raw last night. first time in a long time.. If it was the best episode in a while, then they must be putting out some horrid stuff right now. 

Their segments go on way too long with no big finish. Cena and Sheamus hitting their finishers in the ring with big smiles was just shitty wrestling tv. Whoever the agent was for that match should be fired. It was absolute torture to leave the tv on while Viki g. was blabbering on and on and on and on and on and on. How many segments needed to involve her anyway? fucksake. Ziggler has potential, but I saw his face too damn much. Miz sucks as much as I ever thought he did. Heyman was great but Punk was more than long winded and I actually got tired of listening to HIM talk too. Michael Cole with his twitter updates is the most annoying gnat I've ever seen. King sounds like he's in horrible shape and I found myself concentrating on his voice and how bad I felt for him throughout the show. Vince seems to have lost a couple steps in the mic department. The lie detector thing.. God, is that really the best the writers can think up? 

And last but certainly not least.. Who the hell thought up "the shield" as a damned faction name.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Just watched it (well, kinda skipped through it) just now and there were many watchable segments. Punk is still the best mic worker in the WWE by a landslide, and the end segment was fun. 

I think I'm the only one who actually enjoys Brad Maddox's character though.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The Miz was terrible last night. It seems like a lot of these guys just get nervous when working with Punk on the microphone. Sheamus, and now Miz. It really showed. The two don't have good chemistry and I hope they never work together in a full program.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

moonmop said:


> When are they going to actually let AJ wrestle?
> 
> She finally has a "match" if you can call it that last night and she gets essentially no offense and wins via rollup. Winning via rollup is for people who don't know what they're doing in the ring. AJ has two finishers for crying out loud.


I feel your frustration.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Not happy that the Punk/Ryback match will likely be changed. Guess they'd just have him get screwed over anyway though so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Loved the opening match btw. The way the Shield sort of slowly moved down to the ring was really good, I thought.

Fatal Four Way was great and I love Cesaro, pretty much.

Didn't like the Punk/Miz segments. Felt really awkward. Particularly Miz's parts, just felt uncomfortable to watch. A good raw though, very enjoyable.


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

I like cesaro but I was hoping of a Kofi win to unit the Titles to just one mid card title


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

MiniKiller said:


> I like cesaro but I was hoping of a Kofi win to unit the Titles to just one mid card title


There is just one midcard. The US title is a bottom scraper title.


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

If Cena wins the MITB from Ziggler, I will assasinate Vince. 

The Fatal Four way was the best TV match in awhile.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

blink_41sum_182 said:


> If Cena wins the MITB from Ziggler, I will assasinate Vince.
> 
> The Fatal Four way was the best TV match in awhile.


Bookmarking this. If you do not carry out this threat if cena wins you will forever be known as a phoney


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I was pretty impressed with Raw last night overall.

It was funny seeing Kane and Bryan fight all the time, but it was also refreshing to see them get along. The AJ vs Tamina match was pretty boring and there didn't seem to be any buildup before or after the match between those two. That over the shoulder backbender Tamina did was pretty wicked, though. I felt like I was watching Maury when Miz came out and challenged Punk to a lie detector test, but I still found it amusing (that and Heyman's pouty face at being called Walrus). I thought the end of the Cena/Shaemus vs Ziggler/Show match was pretty good when both Cena and Shaemus performed their finishers at once (I was kind of "meh" through that match, though). I love the new apprentice thing they're doing with Sandow lately, but I'm weary of Santino even as a comedy act. ADR vs Sin Cara...can't say I paid a whole lot of attention to it although I gotta say that it looked like ADR blew a load when the camera zoomed in on his face as Ricardo was yelling his name. When McMahon does that thing where he expects a certain answer out of Vickie I always expect him to eventually get fed up and fire her ass, but oh well. The drama caused between her and Dolph after the fact was expected, but good. LOL at Maddox losing a contract chance again! Dat Heyman/Vickie staredown. Dat fatal four way. No seriously, that fatal four way was amazing and although I've been liking Cesaro a little here and there, I started liking him a lot more after finishing the match the way he did. I pretty much figured he'd still retain his title, but the whole way he went about it (along with everyone else's contributions to the match) was top notch. Oh and Ryback doing some TLC torture on Punk...that was pretty cool.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

So Cena gets the case after TLC...nice. Anyway i liked Raw, it was solid. The Shield has brought an nice enema to 3 hour Raw, also the fatal-4way match was pretty good. The lie detector segment was a bit ackward, but Miz and Punk handled that segment pretty good.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

I dunno about others but there was something about Raw last night which I really liked. A certain intensity and excitement to it which has been missing so very very many times. I mean, Punk's promo, interaction with Miz (great legit heat between those 2), Vince being there, Cena/Ziggler MITB ladder match being announced, The Shield's beatdowns, the spontaneous Fatal 4 Way US Title match. I thought it was noticeably better than usual and hopefully a conscious move in the right direction.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> There is just one midcard. The US title is a bottom scraper title.


Eh. That's what I used to believe as well, but I think the reality of today's WWE is that it's on even standing with the IC belt in the midcard. I would classify the old European title as bottom scraper, but not the current US title. I'd almost say it's the "Big Gold" version of the midcard, giving the slight edge to IC for its prestige in WWF/E lore.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Didn't watch the show, only listened to Review a Raw. I hear tell that the Miz was just absolutely atrocious.

Anyway, Ziggler gets pinned clean for the second week in a row by John Cena. Wow Vince...










Just take it all, I have to see the PPV now. Seriously, I don't get how anyone can say anything is worse than WWE 2012 when we get 2 clean babyface wins over the heel to set up the PPV match. And if Ziggler loses that briefcase...there will be hell to pay.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i thought it was mediocre as fuck. really makes sense for teddy long or booker t to randomly appear on raw and make matches. how could they have the authority to do that? punks trash talking to miz while he was being hooked up to the lie detector and miz's yo momma joke was the highlight of the entire show. i think that speaks volumes about how shitty the wwe is right now and it's only going to get worse now. one of the few performers they have worth tuning in for is injured badly. fucking great. how about digging out daniel bryan from that grave vince kicked him into and using him properly?


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

I have to admit, Antonio Cesaro has made me a huge fan. He has slowly been growing on me for a while now. Holy fuck is this guy awesome. He has a huge fan in me now. I really want him to hopefully become a World champion soon.





SDWarrior said:


> Not happy that the Punk/Ryback match will likely be changed. Guess they'd just have him get screwed over anyway though so it doesn't really matter.


I know how you feel man, but Ryback would have lost that match against Punk by another bullshit reason, just like at Hell in a Cell and Survivor Series. Ryback/Kane/DB vs Shield TLC match would be a much better match, and there would be very good chance that Ryback would walk out the winner.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Sparta101 said:


> I have to admit, Antonio Cesaro has made me a huge fan. He has slowly been growing on me for a while now. Holy fuck is this guy awesome. He has a huge fan in me now. I really want him to hopefully become a World champion soon.


it's like ever since they had him job quickly to r-truth 2 smackdowns ago they decided to do the smart thing and let cesaro whoop some ass ever since. the last 2 raws cesaro has looked better than r-truth ever has in entire career. i'm still shaking my head at cesaro losing clean and pretty fast to that guy. made no fucking sense.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

And another show where the good things came from the same people they come every single episode. The other time was the usual bunch of garbage which outweighs everything good.

Go fuck yourself Vince.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Brad Maddox's promo with Vickie, guy was actually trying to be Dennis Reynolds from It's Always Sunny, exact same mannerisms. Which I'm perfectly okay with.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

miz calling paul heyman a walrus was genius, one of the funniest things in a long time


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

^ Copying the GOAT he was. :Rock


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

bboy said:


> miz calling paul heyman a walrus was genius, one of the funniest things in a long time


Yeah, that was unbelievable. 






:rock4


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Yeah, that was unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOAT right there


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I have no idea who is going to win the Royal Rumble now. I used to think it was going to be Ryback but he had two back-to-back Pay-Per-View main event title shots & would have had a third had C.M. Punk not have had to get that surgery. So now him winning a 30-man battle royal to just get a title shot seems counter-productive. Especially when Vince McMahon said that Ryback will get a title shot in the very near future. So I do not even have a good guess as to who is going to win the Rumble now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

From the funny pictures thread


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm actually a little indifferent towards the situation, but that video is pretty funny.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> And another show where the good things came from the same people they come every single episode. The other time was the usual bunch of garbage which outweighs everything good.
> 
> Go fuck yourself Vince.


This, sadly.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

virus21 said:


> From the funny pictures thread


Good (Y). They should've done Trunk's reaction to the announcement though.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

MichaelColeInYourStocking said:


> I actually knew the poet question. Sandow makes me feel smart. He's the best in the world.


Except that he quoted it incorrectly.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Except that he quoted it incorrectly.


That was just his way lulling us into a false sense of security. By doing that he makes us think that he's not perfect and that there is a chance of busting his chops.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Only saw the final segment but if that's anything to go by I might get back into this. Quite a lot of different feuds all interweaving into eachother and Ryback getting the crowd going. Looked good to me.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I still don't get why they didn't save the final segment for next week (aka the last RAW until TLC).


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> I still don't get why they didn't save the final segment for next week (aka the last RAW until TLC).


If you're referring to Punk being put through a table that was made because WWE knew that he might be needing surgery, which he did.


----------

